# Syria Migrant Crisis Thread



## Saishin (Sep 5, 2015)

> *Refugee crisis: German and Austria will accept Syrians, Afghans and Somalis as they embark on 150-mile trek to Vienna*
> 
> Concession announced by Werner Faymann, the Austrian Chancellor, within hours of Hungarian authorities providing buses for more 1,000 refugees who had set off on foot for Vienna after nearly a week stranded in squalor outside Budapest?s main railway station
> 
> ...





Welcome to Zaru's house


----------



## Saishin (Sep 5, 2015)

[youtube]tB5sHdRGxgc[/youtube]

[youtube]uvw-AnYBqNI[/youtube]


----------



## Mider T (Sep 5, 2015)

How long until this trek gets a name a la Trail of Tears?


----------



## Saishin (Sep 5, 2015)

I don't know if all of you have realized it but we are witnessing a moment of historical importance,this is a real exodus,something like that Europe haven't saw it since WWII, you would expect something like that to happen in poor regions of the world instead is happening in Europe,a wealthy continent,these images,videos,people,their tragedies,their hopes,their stories,all the migrant's crisis will be remembered in the history books.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 5, 2015)

Of course it will.

The banks, corporations and goverments will make sure of that much, no matter what


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 5, 2015)

I feel great misgivings over this.


----------



## Megaharrison (Sep 5, 2015)

They're never gonna leave and are gonna eat up yo taxes. All while giving you the gift of Shariah


----------



## Jagger (Sep 5, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I feel great misgivings over this.


Same here, tbh.


----------



## Saishin (Sep 5, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> They're never gonna leave and are gonna eat up yo taxes. All while giving you the gift of Shariah


Prepare yourself Mega,they will be European citizens that one day will be on the streets to boycott Isreal  Inb4 European Jews will migrate to Israel


----------



## Megaharrison (Sep 5, 2015)

Saishin said:


> Prepare yourself Mega,they will be European citizens that one day will be on the streets to boycott Isreal  Inb4 European Jews will migrate to Israel



>Europe gets more welfare queens
>Contributing wealthy members of society go to Israel

How is this bad for us again


----------



## Saishin (Sep 5, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I feel great misgivings over this.


Merkel decided to accept them,she said that Germany will accept only the Syrians but I think maybe this limit has been removed.


Megaharrison said:


> >Europe gets more welfare queens
> >Contributing wealthy members of society go to Israel
> 
> How is this bad for us again


You can always come to Italy,as far as I know anti-semitism in Italy is very low  probably the south-east european contries will be the only ones to be almost untouched by the influxes of refugees,the north europe instead is intended to become the second middle east  

Joking apart the Syrians seems to be wealthy and educated people,there are many of them that are skilled workers if I'm not wrong


----------



## Deer Lord (Sep 5, 2015)

Enjoy your economical burden Germoney


----------



## Saishin (Sep 5, 2015)

This is gonna be a big challenge also for a such organized people like the Germans,it will be interesting how they will assist all of them,if Germany will succeed to absorb them thorugh the years without too many problems,well we'll can say that Germany will have done something great.

[youtube]7-j4ANiwlFM[/youtube]

[youtube]nm42mJ_Qvug[/youtube]

[youtube]mAIHr637FX8[/youtube]


----------



## Illairen (Sep 5, 2015)

The Germany of today is a beacon of hope for the tormented in the world, while other countries like Hungary or Great Britain are watching the misery of these people with a cynical grin on their face. 
I never considered myself a patriot.  
But now I think we Germans can be proud of our country again.
All hail Germany!

We`ll show you how efficient we are. We will integrate these people in our country and become even stronger, believe it or not.


----------



## Blue (Sep 5, 2015)

Illairen said:


> I never considered myself a patriot.
> But now I think we Germans can be proud of our country again.



Fucking finally.

Greetings, German patriot.

Meanwhile MbS over here all

"Why would you be proud of your country that's so stupid xD"

Why indeed.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## Pliskin (Sep 5, 2015)

Nice. Also good on Austria for Ninjaing some of that positive PR, cleverly done.


----------



## Megaharrison (Sep 5, 2015)

People who are using appeals to emotion here really are lelz. You have no idea what you are unleashing letting these people into your country. The only reason they're choosing Germany and Austria over all the other countries in between them and Syria is precisely because of the welfare.

This SHOULD be the UN's job, but they're using their billions to shovel more nintendo wii's and waterparks for UNRWA I'm sure.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 5, 2015)

It may sound cold-hearted but they should be turning away and deporting more migrants than they actually accept. Some will slip through the cracks naturally, but this approach they are taking is foolish.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2015)

I feel as if Europe has been losing their identity for a while now.  The Muslim world is in the midst of a 100 year plan to take over the continent.  This surge will help their plan drastically.


----------



## kingcools (Sep 5, 2015)

im a friend of not conceding to emotional pressure and actually enforcing the law therefore i do not think highly of the acceptance.


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 5, 2015)

Implying there's a unified "Muslim world". Pretty sure these people are migrating to Europe to get away from a militant group performing savage acts in the name of Islam. I'm sure these people's definition of what that means is pretty different.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 5, 2015)

tbh i thought austria was a german city until i met zaru


----------



## Saishin (Sep 6, 2015)

Illairen said:


> The Germany of today is a beacon of hope for the tormented in the world, while other countries like Hungary or Great Britain are watching the misery of these people with a cynical grin on their face.
> I never considered myself a patriot.
> But now I think we Germans can be proud of our country again.
> All hail Germany!
> ...


I really hope that you guys can succeed or you may become like France  anyway kudos to Germany for welcoming all these people 



Megaharrison said:


> People who are using appeals to emotion here really are lelz. You have no idea what you are unleashing letting these people into your country. The only reason they're choosing Germany and Austria over all the other countries in between them and Syria is precisely because of the welfare.
> 
> This SHOULD be the UN's job, but they're using their billions to shovel more nintendo wii's and waterparks for UNRWA I'm sure.


As far as I know they are choosing only Germany,Austria is a transit country to get to Germany but maybe a part of them will stay in Austria.

They are doing this root > Hungary - via Austria - Germany


----------



## Overwatch (Sep 6, 2015)

Meanwhile, our guys are asking Israel how to beef up the fence:


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Sep 6, 2015)

These Syrian refugees seem to be moderate or peaceful since they are running away from radical, milatant Muslims.  Because of that, I have some sympathy for these refugees even though I think their religion is unsightly.

Surely, in the long one, they can actually be a good example for the other Muslims in Europe.


----------



## Son of Goku (Sep 6, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> People who are using appeals to emotion here really are lelz. You have no idea what you are unleashing letting these people into your country. The only reason they're choosing Germany and Austria over all the other countries in between them and Syria is precisely because of the welfare.



They choose countries that can offer them jobs and a future.



Deer Lord said:


> Enjoy your economical burden Germoney



Germany paid billions for the banking crisis that started in the US, this will be a peace of cake compared to that.



Megaharrison said:


> They're never gonna leave and are gonna eat up yo taxes. All while giving you the gift of Shariah



1. Immigrants pay more taxes then they eat up. You shouldn't listen to Nazi scum, Mega, when you look for arguments.

2. They fled the shariah you ilk.



Seto Kaiba said:


> It may sound cold-hearted but they should be turning away and deporting more migrants than they actually accept. Some will slip through the cracks naturally, but this approach they are taking is foolish.



Geneva convention, have you heard of it? Those who aren't eligble for asylum are sent back, those who are (like the Syrians) need to be welcomed. Also we need to stop calling them migrants, they are refugees.




Rukia said:


> I feel as if Europe has been losing their identity for a while now.  The Muslim world is in the midst of a 100 year plan to take over the continent.  This surge will help their plan drastically.



Oh that's a fun game! I wanna play too:

Your wrong. It's all part of Israel's grand scheme actually, to rid the middle east of muslims, so they can finally accomplish their age-old dream of a 'Greater Israel'. 





But I guess you win. The "plan" that I brought up is pretty paranoid, but far less so than yours.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Sep 6, 2015)

I think people are mistaking migrants and refugees, frequently 

Germany and Austria are accepting refugees only!  These Syrians are running away from the civil war in their country and risk being killed by ISIS for not agreeing with their radical religious beliefs.  This is why Germany and Austria are being lenient with them, instead of migrants.


----------



## Beckman (Sep 6, 2015)

Son of Goku said:


> Oh that's a fun game! I wanna play too:
> 
> Your wrong. It's all part of Israel's grand scheme actually, to rid the middle east of muslims, so they can finally accomplish their age-old dream of a 'Greater Israel'.
> 
> ...



Man if those sneaky & evil jews who are secretly behind all the worlds problems can get Saudi Arabia to start migrate at the same rate as Syria we'll be in real deep shit.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Sep 6, 2015)

Our news channels can't stop talking about migrants. They really push too hard to sell us the migrants. And now they involves celebrities in this.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 6, 2015)

> Geneva convention, have you heard of it? Those who aren't eligble for asylum are sent back, those who are (like the Syrians) need to be welcomed. Also we need to stop calling them migrants, they are refugees.



The volume coming in is simply too much, it's unsustainable. You will have to reject more than you take in. It's about practicality.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 6, 2015)

> 1. Immigrants pay more taxes then they eat up. You shouldn't listen to Nazi scum, Mega, when you look for arguments.




You have a superstitious, significantly illiterate, socially clustering and violent people droving in by the millions to highly skilled, service based economies like Germany and you think they're an economic boon?

Maybe to banks selling out debt, or corporations who want the privilege of staying in the german market but pay for sweat shop labor, but the rest of the population is fucked

There's one solution to this. End the welfare state


----------



## Blue (Sep 6, 2015)

Son of Goku said:


> 1. Immigrants pay more taxes then they eat up. You shouldn't listen to Nazi scum, Mega, when you look for arguments.



Yes and no.

Over the long run - we're talking 30 years - they integrate into society, get steady jobs, and their children become productive professionals.

At that point they're great because they improve the demographics of dying countries like Germany by having a ton of kids who then pay into the welfare state rather than taking out like all the old people they have now.

That's why America is always in good shape; our population growth is huge and we won't have more old people than young people for the forseeable future, because of long-term immigration.

On the other hand, ethnic disparity causes all the problems that retards like you like to snipe at America for; racist behavior, high crime rates, questionable educational standards, and even obesity. 



So they're not wrong in claiming that this mass migration will cause myriad social problems, even assuming that none of these people will ever become radical islamists, which you know they will.

On the other hand, if they hold on to most of these 800k people, 50 years from now Germany is gonna be in a much better place economically than its neighbors.

They'll also be much browner.

So ist das Leben!


----------



## Son of Goku (Sep 6, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> The volume coming in is simply too much, it's unsustainable. You will have to reject more than you take in. It's about practicality.



Too much? Is that your expert opinion? I don't think it's too much, that's my opinion and that of actual experts. But it's obviously a challenge and Germany needs to do now a better job at integrating these refugees, than they did with the immigrants from 50 years ago or else it will lead to more unnecessary segregation, ghettofication and so on (see: France).



Banhammer said:


> You have a superstitious, significantly illiterate, socially clustering and violent people droving in by the millions to highly skilled, service based economies like Germany and you think they're an economic boon?



Yes, that's what happened in Germany after WWII when immigrants from Italy, Greece, Spain, Portugal and Turkey came for work. They helped a lot causing the "Wirtschaftswunder".

Also, I think your description of the refugees is inaccurate and driven by xenophobia.



Blue said:


> On the other hand, ethnic disparity causes all the problems that retards like you like to snipe at America for; racist behavior, high crime rates, questionable educational standards,



Racist behaviour: Europe never needed Non-Europeans to display rascist, or xenophobic behaviour. 

High crime rates: That's more a problem of wealth inequality. Wealthier browns or blacks aren't worse than wealthier Asians or Whites.

Questionable educational standards: Children of immigrants who grow up not learning the official language until they go to school are a problem. But it's a problem that can easily be met with mandatory kindergarterns. Also wealth inequality is again a factor. And Germany has a general problem with inequality in their educational system, leading to richer kids having a better chance at "making it" than poorer ones, regardless of their ethnic background.




> and even obesity.



At least some of that is also linked to wealth inequality. Cheaper food tends to be unhealthier food, which tends to make you fatter. But I guess cultural eating and mobility habits are to blame too. But that's nothing that can't be countered by education.



> So they're not wrong in claiming that this mass migration will cause myriad social problems, even assuming that none of these people will ever become radical islamists, which you know they will.
> 
> On the other hand, if they hold on to most of these 800k people, 50 years from now Germany is gonna be in a much better place economically than its neighbors.
> 
> ...



I'm shocked to see how much I agree with you. I guess not even you can be wrong ALL the time.  


But yeah, more diversity means more change and to change means to struggle. But:
_
"To improve is to change; to be perfect is to change often."

-Winston Churchill_


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Sep 6, 2015)

Illairen said:


> I never considered myself a patriot.
> But now I think we Germans can be proud of our country again.
> All hail Germany!



You're really no better then a Nazi if you think that.

Like how _certain_ Muricans hide their xenophobia behind excessive 'patriotism'.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 6, 2015)

MbS said:


> You're really no better then a Nazi if you think that.



Your hateboner for Germany seems to be permanently erect, but at this point you're basically a caricature


----------



## Blue (Sep 6, 2015)

MbS said:


> You're really no better then a Nazi if you think that.
> 
> Like how _certain_ Muricans hide their xenophobia behind excessive 'patriotism'.



>Nazi if you're proud of your country

Note for the studio audience: She is serious.


----------



## Saishin (Sep 6, 2015)

Le M?le Absolu said:


> Our news channels can't stop talking about migrants. They really push too hard to sell us the migrants. And now they involves celebrities in this.


Celebrities involved in political affairs  what about Calais? what's happening there?
Btw the UK will accept 15.000 refugees circa but they will not come from those that are in Calais or in Europe in general,they will be from the refugee camps in the Middle East if I understood well.

*Cheering crowds give refugees a warm welcome in Frankfurt*

[YOUTUBE]QVLNSOvpmT8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zyrax (Sep 6, 2015)

Blue said:


> >Nazi if you're proud of your country
> 
> Note for the studio audience: She is serious.


Appearantly this type of thinking Is Popular in Western Europe. 
I could excuse the Germans but  the French and British have no excuse especially when  they used to be the Country of Napoleon and the world Biggest Empire in history


----------



## Rain (Sep 6, 2015)

Whoever is proud of something as abstract and vague as "their country" or "their nation" is a fucking retard period.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 6, 2015)

Rain said:


> Whoever is proud of something as abstract and vague as "their country" or "their nation" is a fucking retard period.



"Pride" should be reserved for something you accomplished or had a direct influence on

But the nazi comparison was completely off


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 6, 2015)

That also makes no sense, Zaru.

You can't feel proud of your parents?


----------



## Saishin (Sep 6, 2015)

Germany is became the America of Europe,everybody,not only the refugees but also the Europeans,mainly those that come from countries hit hard by the crisis are go there,there is nothing much to say when it comes to job opportunities Germany is unbeatable,it's incredible how they rise up after the war (this also thanks to the fact that a part of its debts,war reperations was cancelled,they didn't do everything alone ) and after the fall of the Berlin wall with the East Germany reduced in a poor state under the communism.


----------



## Blue (Sep 6, 2015)

Zaru said:


> "Pride" should be reserved for something you accomplished or had a direct influence on



Everyone is a part of a nation's narrative, and many common citizens contribute more than the heroes and leaders we generally attribute success to.

So no, fuck off. Every citizen has a right to be proud of their country, if pride is something they feel.

If your country just kind of exists, I can see how it might be hard.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 6, 2015)

MeatWAD said:


> That also makes no sense, Zaru.
> 
> You can't feel proud of your parents?


You can still feel: Adoration, respect, amazement, and all those other positive emotions.
But pride is, in most dictionary definitions, a word reserved for things you DID, not things you are simply related to.


----------



## Son of Goku (Sep 6, 2015)

Zaru said:


> "Pride" should be reserved for something you accomplished or had a direct influence on
> 
> But the nazi comparison was completely off



I agree completly, on both accounts.


----------



## Yoona (Sep 6, 2015)

Here comes Europistan


----------



## Saishin (Sep 6, 2015)

Blue said:


> Everyone is a part of a nation's narrative, and many common citizens contribute more than the heroes and leaders we generally attribute success to.
> 
> So no, fuck off. *Every citizen has a right to be proud of their country, if pride is something they feel.*
> 
> If your country just kind of exists, I can see how it might be hard.


Damn,this time I agree with you Blue


----------



## Zaru (Sep 6, 2015)

Blue: The dictionary ends where my feelings begin


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Sep 6, 2015)

I guess it’s inevitable certain people will perceive German scepticism within the EU as hate. I mean, Germany has had _such_ a glowing record so far with the Eurozone and Schengen and all.

It’s a heart-warming story, really. Germany’s heel-face turn is complete and finally redeemed itself. They’re taking in a ridiculous number of these economic migrants. And that apparently now gives them some sort of moral high ground.

Except.

It’s a pointless short term gesture desperately trying to preserve free movement and Schengen. It does not take in effect the economic, cultural or social issues. Seventy years after the WWII Baby Boom and western nations still feeling the repercussions. But now this migrant crisis has been swept under the rug in place of short term gain. But then again, Germany does desperately need more mooks for its unskilled labour force. Perfect timing for them.

Free movement and Schengen will not resolve the issues, and Germany (and to a lesser degree France) stubbornly defending them is only making the crisis worse.

Taking in shit tons of economic migrants and coercing other EU countries to do likewise will only make a bad situation even worse.

None of this is about humanitarian effort on Merkels part anyway, but instead desperately preserving German hegemony within the EU, at all costs.

If pointing out the uncomfortable truth about Germany is apparently hate, then I’m a hater and proud of it. 



Rain said:


> Whoever is proud of something as abstract and vague as "their country" or "their nation" is a fucking retard period.



Pretty much. Pride of something you have no control over is pretty fucking retarded. There's no accomplishment or achievement in it. Especially since anyone can apply to become almost any nationality. It's the same old feeling of being a part of something greater then oneself that idiots buy into.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 6, 2015)

Feeling pride for your country is fine

The line in the sand is claiming responsibility or status for it.

I'm proud to be Aussie because on a general level we enjoy a good standard of living and stuff like that

But I dont claim superiority for it because it was genetic luck that I post from Sydney and not Cambodia

Nationalism should be a humble kind of thing otherwise you come off as an asshat.


----------



## Illairen (Sep 6, 2015)

I cannot be proud of a country just because I have been born there, That would be ridiculous. 
But countries are made up of people. If most of the people in my country share the same moral values as I do, if i see how many people over here are willing to help these refugees, then I`m proud of my country. Then I`m grateful that I live there too.


----------



## Saishin (Sep 6, 2015)

@Zaru the refugees coming in Austria,a part of them will stay there? or all of them are just transiting the country to Germany?


----------



## Kaneda30 (Sep 6, 2015)

This is not a long term solution. In fact more migrants are encouraged this way to use the long Balkan route. We will have even more deaths...

The EU has to negotiate directly with the Turks, help them with money and with the security of their sea borders. At the same time EU's outer terrestrial borders should be toughened.

Afterwards, if EU states want to help Turkey/Syria/Lebanon in sharing the burden of the refugees, they should use Cameron's approach of taking refugees directly from the camps. Thus, only people who are threatened from war are selected, and illegal immigration will be discouraged.

P.S. - These people are by definition not refugees, but economical migrants, because they leave the safety of the UN camps in Turkey to go specifficaly just to one country.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 6, 2015)

Saishin said:


> @Zaru the refugees coming in Austria,a part of them will stay there? or all of them are just transiting the country to Germany?



The vast majority is going straight to Germany


----------



## Zyrax (Sep 6, 2015)

Zaru said:


> "Pride" should be reserved for something you accomplished or had a direct influence on
> 
> But the nazi comparison was completely off





Zaru said:


> You can still feel: Adoration, respect, amazement, and all those other positive emotions.
> But pride is, in most dictionary definitions, a word reserved for things you DID, not things you are simply related to.





Zaru said:


> Blue: The dictionary ends where my feelings begin





MbS said:


> Pretty much. Pride of something you have no control over is pretty fucking retarded. There's no accomplishment or achievement in it. Especially since anyone can apply to become almost any nationality. It's the same old feeling of being a part of something greater then oneself that idiots buy into.


----------



## Saishin (Sep 6, 2015)

Zaru said:


> The vast majority is going straight to Germany


Vienna not gonna be take over


----------



## Illairen (Sep 6, 2015)

And by the way.....you can be proud of a friend....you can be ashamed of a friend....pride and shame aren`t always related to yourself alone.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 6, 2015)

I have pride in my country. If you believe that borders and nations are an "illusion" then move to a place like Somalia and Syria and see how illusory the concept of nations and borders are.


----------



## Saishin (Sep 6, 2015)

Illairen said:


> And by the way.....you can be proud of a friend....you can be ashamed of a friend....pride and shame aren`t always related to yourself alone.


I guess you're German so the German public opinion are all for accepting the refugees,are fully backing Merkel? or are there those against it,are there divisions?


----------



## Illairen (Sep 6, 2015)

> The German public opinion are all for accepting the refugees,are fully backing Merkel or are there those against it,are there divisions?



There are divisions of course. Sadly we have right wing populists in Germany too. But still I`m amazed that the majority of the population is supporting the refugees.


----------



## Son of Goku (Sep 6, 2015)

Blue said:


> Everyone is a part of a nation's narrative,



Sure, but that part is waaaay too insignificant for anyone to declare pride. It's like a football fan saying he's proud to be a fan of team "X" after they won the Super Bowl, when all he did was to cheer and bitch during their games and pay an insignifant amount for tickets and merchandise (at best). 

If you feel pride for something great it should be in relation to the part you personally had in it becoming great. So yes Blue, it's ok to feel proud to be an American, but only an itsy-bitsy tiny little bit.


----------



## Overwatch (Sep 6, 2015)

I don't know if pride is the best way to describe what I feel for my country, but I'm certainly impressed by and thankful for the fact that it's not on fire in the face of all the bullshit that transpires here on a daily basis.


----------



## Blue (Sep 6, 2015)

So who should feel more proud of being an American than me?

The soldier who shot 300 Iraqis?
The politician, working for his corporate masters?
Some crazy militiaman in the forest?
The wealthy businessman, paying millions in taxes?

None of the above. We are all proud, and we all have the right to be so.

The soldier can feel proud of his bravery, the politician of his success, the militiaman of his independence, the businessman of his wealth, but none are "more American" than the other and all of us are what makes America great.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Sep 6, 2015)

Kaneda30 said:


> This is not a long term solution. In fact more migrants are encouraged this way to use the long Balkan route. We will have even more deaths...



This is apparent to anyone with a brain.

But the feels man, the feels....



> P.S. - These people are by definition not refugees, but economical migrants, because they leave the safety of the UN camps in Turkey to go specifficaly just to one country.



It doesn't help that the media concentrate almost exclusively on women and children, hyper inflating the number for maximum feels. The truth is otherwise. 

There are relatively few children with them, and they're mostly fit young men and occasional woman, and they're not so vulnerable either. Many of them carry knives and other weapons, and have the strength to tear down fences and break into terminals.

True refuges don't get to cherry pick when and where they feel like going. There is no respect or appreciation shown towards the host countries. They have a sense of entitlement I find alarming.


----------



## Pliskin (Sep 6, 2015)

Lol, of course the one party to critizise letting in war refugees are he ultra christtards. Heartwarming christian love thy neighbour from the German catholistan.


----------



## Kaneda30 (Sep 6, 2015)

MbS said:


> This is apparent to anyone with a brain.



It's a sad day for European politics when Orban, of all people, is the most sane voice.

The fact is Merkel did a huge mistake and was extremely hypocritical about the matter. On the one hand  all refugees are welcomed, and on the other side Hungary has to respect the Dublin agreements.

If Merkel wants to help these people why doesn't it establish an air bridge directly between Turkey/Syria and Germany?


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Sep 6, 2015)

Blue said:


> So who should feel more proud of being an American than me?
> 
> The soldier who shot 300 Iraqis?
> The politician, working for his corporate masters?
> ...



You're essentially associating yourself with what other people have done by grouping it under a fancy all-inclusive term.


----------



## Amol (Sep 6, 2015)

There is absolutely nothing wrong in having pride in your country.
This is a first time I ever saw this being an issue .
This is what they call overthinking.
Anyway good for those refugees atleast someone is welcoming them.
Nobody wants them.
It must be horrible to realize that nobody wants you and you have no place to call home .
As far as I am concerned no social problem is more important than lives of those thousands refugees.
Refugees usually tends to live meekly and peacefully anyway .


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 6, 2015)

Blue said:


> So who should feel more proud of being an American than me?
> 
> The soldier who shot 300 Iraqis?
> The politician, working for his corporate masters?
> ...



How about none since Proud of being X is dumb.

Pride should be doing something since you actually did something to earn the pride.


----------



## Pliskin (Sep 6, 2015)

ITT: People taking pride in telling people how dumb it is to take pride in X.

Also, MBS making the anti German crowd look lizard people batshit insane makes me think he might be a BND agent and I am witnessing my taxes at work.


----------



## Son of Goku (Sep 6, 2015)

MbS said:


> [...]
> They’re taking in a ridiculous number of these economic migrants.
> 
> [...]
> ...



Your anti-german ramblings aside: Why the fuck are your ignoring the massive amount of refugees that are coming from war torn nations like Syria or are politically persecuted? And why are you pretending that Germany is willing to grant economic migrants, like those from the balkan states, asylum, when they're clearly not willing to?


----------



## Kaneda30 (Sep 6, 2015)

Thread related:


----------



## Magicbullet (Sep 6, 2015)

^LOL @ NO WAR over Ukraine


----------



## Zyrax (Sep 6, 2015)

ITT : The Yuropoor posters of nf prove that Europe is mordern day Western Roman Empire


----------



## Kaneda30 (Sep 6, 2015)

Well there isn't a war as of now, but they don't don't pass through Ukraine anyway.


----------



## Son of Goku (Sep 6, 2015)

Kaneda30 said:


> Thread related:



"No war" true, but no dignified life either for refugees. But I guess refugees should be glad not be bombed and just live their lifes in some lesser shithole that doesn't want them and can't afford to have them, and without any prospect for a good life.


----------



## Kaneda30 (Sep 6, 2015)

Son of Goku said:


> "No war" true, but no dignified life either for refugees. But I guess refugees should be glad not be bombed and just live their lifes in some lesser shithole that doesn't want them and can't afford to have them, and without any prospect for a good life.



That's completely understandable - I mean some of these people have been staying in refugee camps for almost 4 years. By now they must be thinking about the education of their children.

However trying to leave the safety of their camps and illegally crosing the border transforms them by definition into economical migrants. The fact that they want to stay only in a few countries further emphasises this point. They are refusing to stay in other European countries where they would be perfectly safe. They only want Germany, Sweden etc.

European leaders should be striving to improve and expand the existing UN camps near Syria and take more refugees directly from those camps, thus discouraging illegal migrants and human trafficking.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Sep 6, 2015)

Pliskin said:


> Also, MBS making the anti German crowd look lizard people batshit insane makes me think he might be a BND agent and I am witnessing my taxes at work.



Awww man, that fucking world renowned German humor. World. Fucking. Class.

Of course being German you're biased as fuck, as you have been in other threads.

Go read the fucking der Spiegel if you want your country's ego rubbing.



Son of Goku said:


> Your anti-german ramblings aside: Why the fuck are your ignoring the massive amount of refugees that are coming from war torn nations like Syria or are politically persecuted?



Legitimate refuges are of course welcomed - and they are being accepted. But it's not as prevalent as the media is exaggerating. Most of these people don't fit the criteria of true refuges, and are in fact economic migrants. It's not like they're all from Libya, Syria, Iraq, etc. Plenty are coming from western Africa too. The prevailing problem is to wean out true refuges, a task easier said then done.



> And why are you pretending that Germany is willing to grant economic migrants, like those from the balkan states, asylum, when they're clearly not willing to?



Germany, how ever much its preaches about European solidity, is like all EU countries in this crisis, resorting to age old adage of putting its own interest first. 


Preserve German hegemony within the EU.
Free movement and Schengen maintained
Influx of cheap unskilled labour


----------



## Zyrax (Sep 6, 2015)

MbS is simply butthurt that it isn't the British who is bossing everyone around
Her hero Churchill who at first supported a EU would regret it when he finds out that The UK isn't the Leader


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Sep 6, 2015)

Oh I am so _very_ butthurt the EU is not realising its true potential as a union of economical, finance and trading.

And Emily Pankhurst is _my_ hero.


----------



## Zyrax (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## Saishin (Sep 6, 2015)

Zyrax Pasha said:


> MbS is simply butthurt that it isn't the British who is bossing everyone around
> Her hero Churchill who at first supported a EU would regret it when he finds out that The UK isn't the Leader


I have the feeling that the Brits or their government still think to be relevant like it was in the past


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Sep 6, 2015)

MLK was an adulterer. No one is a saint.

Your post is invalid.



Saishin said:


> I have the feeling that the Brits or their government still think to be relevant like it was in the past



Despite the UK doing more for the EU then anyone else par Germany, all you ever hear about it is the bad.

I mean, what have you done recently, Italy? Except whine about migrants?


----------



## Blue (Sep 6, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> How about none since Proud of being X is dumb.
> 
> Pride should be doing something since you actually did something to earn the pride.



America isn't the greatest country in the world because God willed it so. It is because of the American people.

I am an American person.

Ergo, I did something.

Maybe you're a fat NEET who leeches off his parents. I am not.


----------



## Savior (Sep 6, 2015)

Blue said:


> America isn't the greatest country in the world because God willed it so. It is because of the American people.
> 
> I am an American person.
> 
> ...



You said your dad ran away from Cuba in the other thread when the going got tough...
I can see why you're happy since you probably would have been a bell boy there with the stiff competition in Havana's schools and all.


----------



## Overwatch (Sep 6, 2015)

For what it's worth, Blue, I sincerely hope that my brood will reach your shores one day if things here go tits-up.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Sep 6, 2015)

To be honest I don't care if the German want to deal with it.  My problem is with the fact we are forced to accept a higher number of migrants.  Higher than those who seek asylum here.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Sep 6, 2015)

Le M?le Absolu said:


> To be honest I don't care if the German want to deal with it.  My problem is with the fact we are forced to accept a higher number of migrants.  Higher than those who seek asylum here.



Careful Le Male, it sounds like you're being 'Anti-German'.


----------



## Blue (Sep 6, 2015)

Savior said:


> You said your dad ran away from Cuba in the other thread when the going got tough...
> I can see why you're happy since you probably would have been a bell boy there with the stiff competition in Havana's schools and all.



Nah, he left 2 years before the revolution (yes, he's old as dirt) to get an American medical degree, and decided to bring his parents over rather than go back when the revolution happened.

God knows what would have happened to me in Cuba, but it wouldn't have been fun. Nothing in Cuba is fun. At best it's less terrible.

Fish is less terrible than rice and beans every day.
Winter heat is less terrible than spring, summer, and autumn heat.
Being a white collar worker is less terrible than being a blue collar worker because at least you're out of the sun even if you're being paid the same slave wage.

Could I be proud of being a part of that? Nah.


----------



## Kaneda30 (Sep 6, 2015)

Le M?le Absolu said:


> To be honest I don't care if the German want to deal with it.  My problem is with the fact we are forced to accept a higher number of migrants.  Higher than those who seek asylum here.



Well, if they want to go to Germany you won't be able to keep them in France anyway...


----------



## Zaru (Sep 6, 2015)

Blue said:


> So who should feel more proud of being an American than me?
> 
> The soldier who shot 300 Iraqis?
> The politician, working for his corporate masters?
> ...



Why exactly can't these people, and you, just be proud of their own achievements and at the same time feel glad that they were born in a country that let them do what they do?

Why do you need to conflate other people's actions and random luck with your own feelings of self-worth?


----------



## Blue (Sep 6, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Why exactly can't these people, and you, just be proud of their own achievements and at the same time feel glad that they were born in a country that let them do what they do?
> 
> Why do you need to conflate other people's actions and random luck with your own feelings of self-worth?



Because feeling proud feels good and there's absolutely no reason not to.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 6, 2015)

Blue said:


> Because feeling proud feels good and there's absolutely no reason not to.



Well then, carry on


----------



## Blue (Sep 6, 2015)

>Made him use hitler first
>His argument is now invalid

Feelsgood.jpg


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Sep 6, 2015)

Kaneda30 said:


> Well, if they want to go to Germany you won't be able to keep them in France anyway...



If they receive the financial help,  they'll stay. France can handle the 30,000 requests but we shouldn't have to receive those that don't even want to come here. 

Once again,  what a terrible message send to European populations that have to deal with austerity and must pay to welcome people that will compete with them on work market. 
There is also the region case.  It's really hard to integrate properly Muslim population in our countries.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 6, 2015)

Blue said:


> >Made him use hitler first
> >His argument is now invalid
> 
> Feelsgood.jpg



Of course, concern over unwarranted nationalism and feelings of superiority over foreigners is totally unrelated to certain major events in the first half of the 20th century

Silly me


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Sep 6, 2015)

Being proud of your country is not necessary a form of nationalism.  There que nothing wrong being proud with the achievements of your own country.


----------



## Zyrax (Sep 6, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Of course, concern over unwarranted nationalism and feelings of superiority over foreigners is totally unrelated to certain major events in the first half of the 20th century
> 
> Silly me


Edgy "Nationalism Caused the World Wars" MayMay
Friendly reminder that the Hatred for Slavs and the Arguement That They were "Asiatic Savages" existed before Germany was a country.Frederick II  (Hitlers Idol) Compared them(Poles) to the  Iroquois. Not to mention that Hitler himself said that he was inspired by the US taking The land from the Natives and the British Annexing India that The Germans should take land from like there "Aryan" Brothers from the "Savages"


----------



## blk (Sep 6, 2015)

Considering how much suffering, misery and death the system of nation-states causes, i find it quite perverse to have pride in any country.




kingcools said:


> im a friend of not conceding to emotional pressure and actually enforcing the law therefore i do not think highly of the acceptance.



Or maybe, laws that give to governments the power to stop people from performing basic acts (such as freedom of movement), are unreasonable and counter-productive.

This article might interest you


----------



## Son of Goku (Sep 6, 2015)

You know what amazes me, MbS? How you went from calling a German, who had the audacity to be proud of his country's hospitality towards refugees, a Nazi, to ranting about refugees like an unequivocal Nazi yourself. 

You should at least try to be taken seriously, or else, what's the point in posting here?


----------



## Saishin (Sep 6, 2015)

MbS said:


> MLK was an adulterer. No one is a saint.
> 
> Your post is invalid.
> 
> ...


ARE YOU SERIOUS?  
It seems you're not very updated about what's happening in the south european borders,we did and we're doing a lot for the migrants coming in our shores every day.

Give me a break,the UK is the one that is whining about the migrants !!! 

btw thanks UK to have messed up Lybia,you intervened thought to be still a world power and look what you did there


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 6, 2015)

God, open borders is such a stupid idea. Why do so many of these "feel-good" ideas completely ignore human nature?


----------



## Megaharrison (Sep 6, 2015)

Son of Goku said:


> "No war" true, but no dignified life either for refugees. But I guess refugees should be glad not be bombed and just live their lifes in some lesser shithole that doesn't want them and can't afford to have them, and without any prospect for a good life.



Oh please, these people lived in Syria. Every country between them and Germany was better, even pre-war. Unless you were a wealthy Alawite most Syrians lived like apes as it was. They're only going to Germany/Austria because of the welfare system.

Anyway, the question does need to be raised as to why the massive amounts of money the UN gets (especially for its two independent refugee agency's) have proven useless here.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 6, 2015)

Because it's the desert of human nature.

Feels good in the moment, kills ya in the long term


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 6, 2015)

Also, Greece and Italy are handling full blown migrant riots sweeping towns.


Meanwhile, try and give any of these people food they don't love, they just throw it away because "lol, magic germany will just give me more"


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Sep 6, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> Oh please, these people lived in Syria. Every country between them and Germany was better, even pre-war. Unless you were a wealthy Alawite most Syrians lived like apes as it was. They're only going to Germany/Austria because of the welfare system.
> 
> Anyway, *the question does need to be raised as to why the massive amounts of money the UN gets (especially for its two independent refugee agency's) have proven useless here.*



because the UN is useless. I dont know why we just dont dismantle it and prop up an actual credible organization.


----------



## blk (Sep 7, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> God, open borders is such a stupid idea. Why do so many of these "feel-good" ideas completely ignore human nature?



Enlighten us about this "human nature" you are referring to.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 7, 2015)

Normality said:


> because the UN is useless. I dont know why we just dont dismantle it and prop up an actual credible organization.



because the concept will never actually work as people want it to and the UN is probably the best we'll get.


----------



## Pliskin (Sep 7, 2015)

blk said:


> Enlighten us about this "human nature" you are referring to.



Desire is infinite, resources are not. I am very happy my country took action like it did, but I have to aknowledge that our GDP is limited and we cannot save the whole world and especially not host it.


----------



## Rain (Sep 7, 2015)

There is no such silly thing as human nature, beyond biological needs such as eating.
Humans are simultaneously competetive and co-operative depending on the material situation they find themselves in. In capitalism, where individualistic success is lauded, it is obvious why altruism of humanity doesn't surface as often except in token charitable gestures.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 7, 2015)

Son of Goku said:


> "No war" true, but no dignified life either for refugees. But I guess refugees should be glad not be bombed and just live their lifes in some lesser shithole that doesn't want them and can't afford to have them, and without any prospect for a good life.



They're refugees,  any of those countries is paradise compared to where they are coming from.  Move to the closest safe zone and make that country better should be their only concern.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 7, 2015)

there will be a caliphate in Europe by decades end


----------



## Zyrax (Sep 7, 2015)

Normality said:


> because the UN is useless. I dont know why we just dont dismantle it and prop up an actual credible organization.


The reason why its a failure because the Powerful Countries don't want it to be succesful, They don't want the UN to be more powerful than them 
Sure Russia is more at fault at this than others but the US and The British French duo have there fair share in this too


----------



## Mider T (Sep 7, 2015)

No not really.   A more powerful UN = less work for any one power involved.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 7, 2015)

Rain said:


> There is no such silly thing as human nature, beyond biological needs such as eating.
> Humans are simultaneously competetive and co-operative depending on the material situation they find themselves in. In capitalism, where individualistic success is lauded, it is obvious why altruism of humanity doesn't surface as often except in token charitable gestures.



That's such a stupid thing to say. Our competitiveness and our ability to cooperate are both aspects of the nature of our species. They are not mutually exclusive. I can cooperate with my neighbor in a struggle to survive against another group for example, because of common goals or ideals. Because we are animals trying to survive, and yet we are also social animals. Yet that is my point, life is a struggle for survival and as Pliskin stated, our desires are infinite but the resources at our disposal are finite. That's where our competitive nature shows, and where that shows up so does possessiveness. That is why something like open borders is utterly stupid. It completely disregards that basic facet of our nature, and the fact that we do not have an infinite amount of resources to meet everyone's needs.

Not to mention the disregard for the clear ideological differences that exist among the nations of the world. Just as this issue, taking in so many migrants at once is just feel-good foolishness. No country, or hell the west as a whole, can't take in all the world's needy, it just is not sustainable.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 7, 2015)

Mider T said:


> No not really.   A more powerful UN = less work for any one power involved.



I'm sorry, what? Giving the UN more power would directly undermine the power of other countries, which few of them want. I'd be more worried if they supported more power for the UN because that's like a 99% guarantee that they are sure of being able to control it through shady means.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 7, 2015)

The UN is a joke, I mean just look at the heads of some of its councils, like the UNHRC for one.


----------



## Rain (Sep 7, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> That's such a stupid thing to say. Our competitiveness and our ability to cooperate are both aspects of the nature of our species. They are not mutually exclusive. I can cooperate with my neighbor in a struggle to survive against another group for example, because of common goals or ideals. Because we are animals trying to survive, and yet we are also social animals. Yet that is my point, life is a struggle for survival and as Pliskin stated, our desires are infinite but the resources at our disposal are finite. That's where our competitive nature shows, and where that shows up so does possessiveness. That is why something like open borders is utterly stupid. It completely disregards that basic facet of our nature, and the fact that we do not have an infinite amount of resources to meet everyone's needs.
> 
> Not to mention the disregard for the clear ideological differences that exist among the nations of the world. Just as this issue, taking in so many migrants at once is just feel-good foolishness. No country, or hell the west as a whole, can't take in all the world's needy, it just is not sustainable.



This is typical idealist liberal nonsense. You keep talking about nature as if it is something divorced from material conditions which surround us and shape our needs and desires. Our desires are not infinite but reflections of material conditions responsible for our suffering.

I never said anything about opening borders because I recognize that the only permanent solution to plight caused by capitalism is worldwide destruction of present order of things including nation states.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 7, 2015)

Rain said:


> This is typical idealist liberal nonsense. You keep talking about nature as if it is something divorced from material conditions which surround us and shape our needs and desires. Our desires are not infinite but reflections of material conditions responsible for our suffering.
> 
> I never said anything about opening borders because I recognize that the only permanent solution to plight caused by capitalism is worldwide destruction of present order of things including nation states.



One. That is not idealism, you clearly don't know what the word means.

Second. That has nothing to do with liberalism. 

I'm talking about nature with complete consideration of material conditions, retard. I just stated desires are infinite, but resources (to meet them) are not. Our desires are infinite. We will always go wanting for something, that is how we go on living. Temporary periods of being sated are only just that. Once a particular need or desire is filled, something will take its place in time, or that need or desire will quickly rise again. 

You in contrast are the one that sounds like some idealist liberal. The plight caused by capitalism would only be replaced with another in the new system because it is human beings at the helm of it all at the end of the day. Beings that want, need, and desire. Beings that exist in a world where resources cannot meet the desires and needs of all. All the economic systems on their own are completely flawed, no pure system works, and no adaptation can account for all issues.


----------



## Rain (Sep 7, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> One. That is not idealism, you clearly don't know what the word means.
> 
> Second. That has nothing to do with liberalism.
> 
> ...



No, i think you are the one who doesn't know what the word means.

Desires are not "infinite" in the way you are describing it you fucking retard. Your "desires" boil down to need for more material goods. But no you idealist fool, your "desires" (actually greed, just say it) are a product of artificial scarcity, responses to the danger of losing material goods. It is not something innate for us therefore it is not our human nature. 

Your last paragraph clearly shows that you know fuck all about history, classes, their relationships and materialism. All economic systems work you dumbfuck, it is their ability to satisfy human NEEDS (yes you retard needs not desires) which makes one better than the other. Capitalism has done it's historical role, it revolutionized forces of production but it can't satisfy human needs, therefore it is inadequate.

I will say again, it is true that humans are both competitive and cooperative, but material conditions in which a person finds themselves decides how these two tendencies manifest themselves. Within a system like Capitalism where individualism is valued it is the competitive side which dominates. But for example, in hunter-gatherer societies which lasted for over 95% of human history, there were no rulers and no ruled, there was no private property, there was no money and no countries. So, Seto Kaiba, tell us were those people not human? Where is their human nature? If you don't want to go that far back, take a look at some present-time hunter gatherer societies in Africa and Brazil and tell me where is their human nature? Of course, i am not advocating these societies as our future, just demonstrating how liberal human nature argument is complete and utter shit.

In best case, you can say that human nature exists, but is _malleable_. It changes according to material conditions we find ourselves in. But is it then truly our "nature"?


----------



## Pliskin (Sep 7, 2015)

> All economic systems work you dumbfuck, it is their ability to satisfy human NEEDS (yes you retard needs not desires) which makes one better than the other. Capitalism has done it's historical role, it revolutionized forces of production but it can't satisfy human needs, therefore it is inadequate.



As a leftist this scares the crap outa me. I mean how do you cope with the fact that some people on your side of the spectrum go: My system works, too. It just has a whole lot more people starving to death, you dumb~dumb.


----------



## Rain (Sep 7, 2015)

Pliskin said:


> As a leftist this scares the crap outa me. I mean how do you cope with the fact that some people on your side of the spectrum go: My system works, too. It just has a whole lot more people starving to death, you dumb~dumb.



Did ancient slavery work? Obviously, considering it lasted for centuries. Was it a good system? No.


----------



## Blue (Sep 7, 2015)

Rain said:


> But for example, in hunter-gatherer societies which lasted for over 95% of human history, there were no rulers and no ruled, there was no private property, there was no money and no countries. So, Seto Kaiba, tell us were those people not human?



They were living in communities of 50 people or less, you chimpanzee. Anyone will go out of their way to assist their extended family. Increase the size of the community beyond the ability of its members to consider each other family and you have to rely on avarice and material gain to motivate them to contribute to the elements of the society they are not on intimate terms with.

This is literally sociology 101. Read a book.


----------



## Rain (Sep 7, 2015)

Blue said:


> They were living in communities of 50 people or less, you chimpanzee. Anyone will go out of their way to assist their extended family. Increase the size of the community beyond the ability of its members to consider each other family and you have to rely on avarice and material gain to motivate them to contribute to the elements of the society they are not on intimate terms with.
> 
> This is literally sociology 101. Read a book.



You do realize that "family" didn't exist back then you intellectual dwarf? 

Your dumb shortsighted argument about "motivation" i will debunk a bit later.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 7, 2015)

Rain said:


> No, i think you are the one who doesn't know what the word means.
> 
> Desires are not "infinite" in the way you are describing it you fucking retard. Your "desires" boil down to need for more material goods.



You do not know what "idealism" is. Because if I were being idealistic, I would be having a rosy view of humanity and the concept of open borders would be one I fully bought into. I do not. What you confused it with was the direct opposite, 'cynicism'. Perhaps you meant "ideologue" and you just don't know the difference.

No it doesn't. It boils down as well to needs of intimacy, or resources that contribute to survival, or could later contribute to survival as well. Our desires are infinite as I stated. We will always go wanting for something. Even if it may be not be explicitly necessary to our survival. Yet I would say comfort is important to consider when surviving too. Humans want to live, and live comfortably and have always sought the means to do so. 



> But no you idealist fool, your "desires" (actually greed, just say it) are a product of artificial scarcity, responses to the danger of losing material goods. It is not something innate for us therefore it is not our human nature.



Using "idealist" wrong again for reasons already explained. Greed and desire are related, but distinct concepts. One can desire without being greedy, but greed is the extreme form of a desire. To "need" is to desire as well, it's just defined in a way in which the desires are valid in respect to survival of the individual(s). They are not a product of artificial scarcity, but the scarcity of resources that actually are present in life and always have been. 

You have always had the "haves" the "have-a-littles" and the "have-nots". Such desires are responses to the root desire to continue living or to attain what is considered a comfortable mode of living during that period of time or that state of society. It is something entirely innate to us. What's dumber about your objection is that the current state of society is completely a product of human invention, stemmed from our ideas and nature as a species. 

Once again, we are social animals. Yet we are also competitive with another, this only reflects itself in the societies of the world. Particularly in a world where not everyone's desires can be met equally. 



> Your last paragraph clearly shows that you know fuck all about history, classes, their relationships and materialism. All economic systems work you dumbfuck, it is their ability to satisfy human NEEDS (yes you retard needs not desires) which makes one better than the other. Capitalism has done it's historical role, it revolutionized forces of production but it can't satisfy human needs, therefore it is inadequate.



Once again, no one economic system "works". They all have their flaws, and cannot account for all our issues. Your overzealousness to call me out only betrays your ignorance. 

Communism and Socialism fail their stated purpose, because what they set out does not account for human nature. If you knew a little about history, you'd see and understand why systems that implement them without regard tend to fail, or give way to a free-market system. Inequality is an inevitable product of human society. Because they all lead to the few having much more than the many. Needs are simply again, desires considered valid explicitly in respect to one's survival. What you don't consider is that comfort is also an important aspect of living, which is also stemming from desire and such that have existed since our species' birth. 

Capitalism brought forth unprecedented revolution, but in its infancy also trampled over what people consider to be the inherent rights of individuals for the gains of the few. It makes sense. Capitalism is the amoral pursuit of gains. It's by tweaking the system continuously, and taking ideas from socialist ideologies most notably did that become adjusted to have more regard for the many moreso than it did previously. 



> I will say again, it is true that humans are both competitive and cooperative, but material conditions in which a person finds themselves decides how these two tendencies manifest themselves. Within a system like Capitalism where individualism is valued it is the competitive side which dominates. But for example, in hunter-gatherer societies which lasted for over 95% of human history, there were no rulers and no ruled,



You chided me on not knowing history and you say this. 

Even in such societies there was a concept of leadership, a concept of order. These concepts are natural to any social animal like human beings. You have always had the concept of leaders, there's more than enough knowledge on our human history before and after the establishments of the first civilizations to know this. 

What's more is that competition has always been present among us. Because you did as you will always have those forming groups based on similar characteristics banding together for survival through cooperation yet also competing with other groups for those same or similar resources. Which brings about conflict, which such societies saw a great deal of. 

What is even moreso is that you did have a concept of purely material desires. Displays of wealth and prosperity change through the ages, but the desire to acquire means to boast that does not. Wealth and prosperity as it did then and does now, is our nature telling us to acquire as many resources as possible to provide for the comfort and living of ourselves and those we provide for. Or that of the community we live in. 



> there was no private property, there was no money and no countries.



See, this is idealism. 

There was a concept of private property, and there definitely was a concept of bartering and territories. Countries as we may come to know them today may not have been a thing, but there were definitely rulers that saw themselves to be authorities over particular expanses or areas, coming into conflict with other groups that considered such expanses to belong under their authority. 



> So, Seto Kaiba, tell us were those people not human? Where is their human nature? If you don't want to go that far back, take a look at some present-time hunter gatherer societies in Africa and Brazil and tell me where is their human nature? Of course, i am not advocating these societies as our future, just demonstrating how liberal human nature argument is complete and utter shit.



That is not a liberal argument you idiot. Present-time hunter gatherer societies in Africa and South America do see conflict and do have material desires in regard to the structure of their society. They have a concept of prosperity and displays of. They have leadership and a concept of batering and trade. Like I said, you sound purely idealistic. 

For example, what do you think happens in Africa when these tribes run into other tribes that desire the same resources they seek? Conflict, and a desire to hoard and deny access to those other tribes. Because to them, to humans, that means survival. This isn't even considering that internal conflicts exist as well. Tribal warfare as a matter of fact, has been a long-standing aspect of Africa's history.



> In best case, you can say that human nature exists, but is _malleable_. It changes according to material conditions we find ourselves in. But is it then truly our "nature"?



Those material conditions are a result of our ideas and nature, and show themselves in any gathering of humans, so yes it is.


----------



## Blue (Sep 7, 2015)

Rain said:


> You do realize that "family" didn't exist back then you intellectual dwarf?



What

Not the modern concept of the nuclear family, no, but back then a tribe was literally a family.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 7, 2015)

Rain said:


> You do realize that "family" didn't exist back then you intellectual dwarf?
> 
> Your dumb shortsighted argument about "motivation" i will debunk a bit later.



Yes it did...Namely, when we started grouping together into nomadic tribes.


----------



## Saishin (Sep 7, 2015)

> *Merkel 'proud' as govt plans €6bn for refugees*
> 
> The German federal government said on Sunday it wants to spend an additional €6 billion on helping refugees, but will also impose stricter rules for rejecting asylum applicants.
> 
> ...


----------



## Saishin (Sep 7, 2015)

> *60% of 120,000 migrants to Germany, France, Spain*
> 
> Refugees waiting in Italy, Greece, Hungary, El Pais says
> 
> ...


----------



## Kaneda30 (Sep 7, 2015)

How is the EU expecting to force these so called refugees to go willingly to camps in Central and Eastern Europe?


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Sep 7, 2015)

Hmm, this could just be past experience talking but while this is a solution right now, these people's suffering is not even close to over. I don't know how to put this so I'll just say what I've thought/experienced/felt for a while and that is that Europeans, your average European, really don't like colored people that much, muslims more so. France isn't the place to go for these people, neither is Britain. I'm not sure what the reception will be like in Germany tbh though since I've never been there. 

We all know how the US would react to the sudden influx of 40k Syrian refugees. Conservatives would openly reject the idea and liberals would pretend to support it for humanitarian reasons, but would ultimately just be relishing the opportunity to call Republicans and Republican leaders unfeeling sociopaths for political gain. 

I've given up on people.


----------



## blk (Sep 7, 2015)

Pliskin said:


> Desire is infinite, resources are not. I am very happy my country took action like it did, but I have to aknowledge that our GDP is limited and we cannot save the whole world and especially not host it.



I'm not sure how this is an effective counter-argument.

For first, with open borders (or even less restrictive laws for migration) the population of developing countries would not suddenly start mass exoduses to Europe/North America (much less to just Germany).

For second, if there was international political will to let people move more freely around the world, the elimination of borders would happen gradually and in a controlled manner (also because it would take time to re-do international and national migration laws and establishing all the bureaucracy that comes with these laws).

And since you mention GDP, it is estimated that with free movement of labour the world's GDP could increase by 50%/150% (which means having an economic miracle in every country of the world).
Free movement of labour is similar to free movement of capital, goods and services: chances are that it is extremely beneficial for everyone.

Other positive impacts, supported by research, are a greater innovation output and huge increase of remittances (which are already much greater than official foreign aid to poor countries).

Essentially, with open borders it might be possible to greatly reduce, or even virtually eliminate, poverty.

There are also convincing moral reasons for allowing freedom of movement, but i suppose that the practical case is already pretty strong.


----------



## Blue (Sep 7, 2015)

afrosheen6565 said:


> We all know how the US would react to the sudden influx of 40k Syrian refugees.



The US has been taking on tens of thousands of refugees since long before it was cool. 



> In the years 2005 through 2007, the number of asylum seekers accepted into the U.S. was about 48,000 per year.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Sep 7, 2015)

Broo. 

The US has only taken in 1,500 refugees since the conflict in Syria started.

Conversely the UK has taken in 5,000 Syrian refugees in the same time frame.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 7, 2015)

Well I would imagine it would be more difficult for Syrian refugees to reach America as opposed to Europe.


----------



## Blue (Sep 7, 2015)

MbS said:


> Broo.
> 
> The US has only taken in 1,500 refugees since the conflict in Syria started.
> 
> Conversely the UK has taken in 5,000 Syrian refugees in the same time frame.



Yeah there's this "Atlantic ocean" thing that keeps most of them out. It's not like we're offering free plane tickets.

Keep trying, tho.


----------



## comradeclaus (Sep 7, 2015)

Genocide is a structural and systematic destruction of innocent people by a state bureaucratic apparatus. ?Genocide represents a systematic effort over time to liquidate a national population, usually a minority?and functions as a fundamental political policy to assure conformity and participation of the citizenry.

the EU leaders are DELIBERATELY committung Genocide against native white populations

so. do you jerk off to the crime scene photos of Elin Krantz? She was killed by an immigrant

millions more immigrants= millions more rapes/murders

europe will die, not even iceland will be spared

ps, none of you oppose violence by Zimbabwe's mugabe or South Africa's ANC against their white populations. So it's ok for blacks to wipe out their immigrants (despite whites being the best thing in Africa), but white's can't have even villages to themselves? They can't even have families in peace!

stop lying and say what you really feel, you want whites to die out, as painfully and hideously as possible


----------



## Blue (Sep 7, 2015)

comradeclaus said:


> Genocide is a structural and systematic destruction of innocent people by a state bureaucratic apparatus. ?Genocide represents a systematic effort over time to liquidate a national population, usually a minority?and functions as a fundamental political policy to assure conformity and participation of the citizenry.


Alright, sure, I'm with you



> the EU leaders are DELIBERATELY committung Genocide against native white populations


----------



## comradeclaus (Sep 7, 2015)

afrosheen6565 said:


> Hmm, this could just be past experience talking but while this is a solution right now, these people's suffering is not even close to over. I don't know how to put this so I'll just say what I've thought/experienced/felt for a while and that is that Europeans, your average European, really don't like colored people that much, muslims more so. France isn't the place to go for these people, neither is Britain. I'm not sure what the reception will be like in Germany tbh though since I've never been there.
> 
> We all know how the US would react to the sudden influx of 40k Syrian refugees. Conservatives would openly reject the idea and liberals would pretend to support it for humanitarian reasons, but would ultimately just be relishing the opportunity to call Republicans and Republican leaders unfeeling sociopaths for political gain.
> 
> I've given up on people.



it's called history buddy

MUSLIMS KILLED EVERY WHITE PERSON IN NORTH AFRICA & THE MIDDLE EAST UP TO THE BORDER OF ANATOLIA.

they then invaded spain, ruling through terror for 8 CENTURIES, raping so many millions of women that there isn't a spaniard or portugess that isn't part arab, they also raided iceland capturing thousands of white slaves, capturing millions more in the mediterannean

then the turkic-mongol (some muslim, some other religions) forces slaughtered their way through russia & eastern europe killing & raping millions, the russians suffered centuries of occupation by the Golden Horde turko-mongolic state, then the seljuk & ottoman turks destroyed the greeks & armenians, raping & killing millions more

now, after ww2 the leaders of white nations have betrayed their people to the Final Holocaust

millions of turkish "guest" workers, running a massive white slavery ring, every year, white women coerced into aborting White Children & submitting to nonwhite rapes millions of whites die each year without replacement as nonwhites are coddled on the world's highest taxes

but since you aren't white, you obviously are INCAPABLE OF UNDERSTANDING OR CARING ABOUT OUR AGONY OR THE INJUSTICES WE SUFFER

i even talked to a native american woman who had no issue w/ the genocide of whites, though her soldier husband is one

and this is one of countless reasons why nonwhites can't be allowed in white nations, you'll never understand us, never respect us, never want us to live in peace freedom or safety

israel & argentina (popeland) aren't taking these refugees are they?


----------



## hammer (Sep 7, 2015)

>government run by whites 

>kill all the whites 

Ok


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 7, 2015)

to be fair the white race is slowly going extinct
the mutts will rise


----------



## comradeclaus (Sep 7, 2015)

Blue said:


> Alright, sure, I'm with you



what part of this isn't obviously intentional?

if the EU leaders DIDN'T want genocide of whites, they wouldn't have created the Schengen open borders treaty, Germany would have expelled it's "guest" workers after the iron curtain fell

there would be a pro right wing education in schools, encouraging high birthrates of white families

but they DO want White Genocide, there is FAR LEFT, ANTICHILD education in EU schools, MASSIVE white abortion rates, the hedonism & selfishness (in the sense of destroying their own culture) of white europeans is just as bad as modern japanese are

it is deliberate & you can't prove otherwise, it was the root intent of Marxism


----------



## comradeclaus (Sep 7, 2015)

By "genocide" we mean the destruction of an ethnic group…. 

Whites are Ethnic

Generally speaking, genocide does not necessarily mean the immediate destruction of a nation, It is intended rather to signify a coordinated plan of different actions aiming at the destruction of "essential foundations of the life" of national groups, with the aim of annihilating the groups themselves.

"essential foundations of life", like not killing more babies than are born? like not kidnapping hundreds of thousands of women as sex slaves? (like the Rotherham girls or the Ukrainian captives) or mass unemployment (immigrants & their kids take jobs, yaknow?), crushing taxes & limitless debt?

The objectives of such a plan would be disintegration of the political and social institutions, of culture, language, national feelings, religion, and the economic existence of national groups,

banning all patriotic antigenocide parties, banning "hate speech", replacing different nations w/ a "EUROPEAN COLLECTIVE" high taxes & single currency Euro

and the destruction of the personal security, liberty, health, dignity, and even the lives of the individuals belonging to such groups….

rapes, kidnappings murders looting & terrorism by immigrant groups

the European Union is as Pro Genocide as the Soviet Union was

watch Enoch Powells' "Rivers Of Blood" speech & Barbara Specter's "Multicultural Mode" videos


----------



## comradeclaus (Sep 7, 2015)

The Solution

After the uprising of the 17th of June
The Secretary of the Writers' Union
Had leaflets distributed in the Stalinallee
Stating that the people
Had forfeited the confidence of the government
And could win it back only
By redoubled efforts.

 Would it not be easier
it's easy all right!
In that case for the government
the Soviet/Waraw Pact Blocs & European Union
To dissolve the people
native whites exteminated, Red Terror Holodomor, etc
And elect another?
mass nonwhite immigration


----------



## comradeclaus (Sep 7, 2015)

hammer said:


> >government run by whites
> 
> >kill all the whites
> 
> Ok



look at all the whites supporting the Black Lives Matter group, look art the blatant AntiWhite actions of the Democratic Party, they ALL voted against Kate's Law, they oppose punishing nonwhites who rape or kill White People, look at all tbe Whites in Hollywood who rant against white people, like White Stripes' song "Icky Thump" which is a white hate song

or the AntiFa, AntiRacistAction & Femen which have mostly white members but ONLY attack white people

are you blind to all of this?

Seriously

ARE YOU BLIND?!

OPEN YOUR FUCKING EYES! PLEASE!

ps, don't forget, the White govt of the UK had no problem w/ burning hundreds of thousands of white civillians, despite having thousands of bombers that could pinpoint hit military targets (de Havilland Mosquito) so, there is a clear White Genocide precedent


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 7, 2015)

comradeclause is great 
i would rep him if i could


----------



## comradeclaus (Sep 7, 2015)

MeatWAD said:


> to be fair the white race is slowly going extinct
> the mutts will rise



a nonreplenishment rate of 5+ million deaths a year can hardly qualify as "slow"

you "mutts" are celebrating a little early

i case you've forgotten, over 90% of money & food donations to nonwhites comes from PURE whites, not blacks, not arabs not chinese or indians or mixedrace & certainly not Jews (semite=white? lolNO) plus the black race will double in the next 30 years, just as droughts are destroying the White Breadbasket, enjoy your preventable famine! bama

whites, kill us off & billions die with us

when whites go, you'll then learn the REAL DEFINITION OF RACISM once you no longer have us as a punching bag, you better get your blame finger ready


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 7, 2015)

i like white people doe


----------



## comradeclaus (Sep 7, 2015)

MeatWAD said:


> comradeclause is great
> i would rep him if i could




u can't rep? strange that i can

btw, meatwad GOAT, specially the gambling episode

pity athf last season was too short, no dr weird, or mooninites & not enough lulz [adult swim] wastes all it's good shows

but i'm dead serious about the crisis Whites face

pretending one doesn't have cancer doesn't keep a person from dying of it.

Step One: Admit there is a PROBLEM

Step Two: KILLFUCK THE PROBLEM VLAD DRACUL STYLE

Step Three: Profit

btw, my apparent entertainment should be enough to justify my life, right? Could you please tell that to the colored mob outside my door wielding gas cans & lighters, my White Privilege doesn't make me FiRePrOoFreetwhy


----------



## comradeclaus (Sep 7, 2015)

MeatWAD said:


> i like white people doe



that squirrel a meatwad ref?

iirc, he had a rigor mortissed squirrel in at least 1 ep.

i would hope though that it's "I like white people, but date only nonwhite women, which are more numerous anyway, since whites need all the space tgey can get to straighten themselves out"

& not like Seal's "German's are critically ENDANGERED, so imma knock her up 3 times then dump her"


----------



## Rain (Sep 8, 2015)

My browser crashed two times writing a reply, so this one will be a lot shorter.



Seto Kaiba said:


> You do not know what "idealism" is. Because if I were being idealistic, I would be having a rosy view of humanity and the concept of open borders would be one I fully bought into. I do not. What you confused it with was the direct opposite, 'cynicism'. Perhaps you meant "ideologue" and you just don't know the difference.







> No it doesn't. It boils down as well to needs of intimacy, or resources that contribute to survival, or could later contribute to survival as well. Our desires are infinite as I stated. We will always go wanting for something. Even if it may be not be explicitly necessary to our survival. Yet I would say comfort is important to consider when surviving too. Humans want to live, and live comfortably and have always sought the means to do so.



Desires are abstract, dynamic and ultimately completely subjective. There are no universal desires beyond a desire to live.



> Using "idealist" wrong again for reasons already explained. Greed and desire are related, but distinct concepts. One can desire without being greedy, but greed is the extreme form of a desire. To "need" is to desire as well, it's just defined in a way in which the desires are valid in respect to survival of the individual(s). They are not a product of artificial scarcity, but the scarcity of resources that actually are present in life and always have been.



Needs are concrete and universal reflections of material conditions in which we find ourselves.  Society agrees that certain things constitute basic human needs. With the development of forces of production, we can easily satisfy everyone's basic needs through centralized scientific planned production. This is  not idealism (your definition), these are facts which you won't see because of your edgy cynicism which has no basis in reality.



> You have always had the "haves" the "have-a-littles" and the "have-nots". Such desires are responses to the root desire to continue living or to attain what is considered a comfortable mode of living during that period of time or that state of society. It is something entirely innate to us. What's dumber about your objection is that the current state of society is completely a product of human invention, stemmed from our ideas and nature as a species.



But our ideas are shaped by our environment in the first place. They cannot exist outside of material framework in which we find ourselves in. Thus they're not natural, they're result of material conditions.



> Once again, we are social animals. Yet we are also competitive with another, this only reflects itself in the societies of the world. Particularly in a world where not everyone's desires can be met equally.



Desires cannot be met, but needs definitely can.



> Once again, no one economic system "works". They all have their flaws, and cannot account for all our issues. Your overzealousness to call me out only betrays your ignorance.



For me, a machine which accidentaly kills someone still works.



> Communism and Socialism fail their stated purpose, because what they set out does not account for human nature. If you knew a little about history, you'd see and understand why systems that implement them without regard tend to fail, or give way to a free-market system. Inequality is an inevitable product of human society. Because they all lead to the few having much more than the many. Needs are simply again, desires considered valid explicitly in respect to one's survival. What you don't consider is that comfort is also an important aspect of living, which is also stemming from desire and such that have existed since our species' birth.



There are real material reasons why revolution in the 20th century failed, not some abstract bullshit such as "human nature herp derp". Just like there are reasons for failure of Athenian democracy. It had nothing to do with human nature. We can debate the failure of 20th century communism in another thread if you like.



> Capitalism brought forth unprecedented revolution, but in its infancy also trampled over what people consider to be the inherent rights of individuals for the gains of the few. It makes sense. Capitalism is the amoral pursuit of gains. It's by tweaking the system continuously, and taking ideas from socialist ideologies most notably did that become adjusted to have more regard for the many moreso than it did previously.



Yet we still have wage-slavery, yet we still have children dying of malnutrition en masse, yet we still have imperialist wars for profit, yet we still have mass intolerance and hatred. Good job social democracy.



> You chided me on not knowing history and you say this.
> 
> Even in such societies there was a concept of leadership, a concept of order. These concepts are natural to any social animal like human beings. You have always had the concept of leaders, there's more than enough knowledge on our human history before and after the establishments of the first civilizations to know this.



Their concept of leadership ammounted to everyone being a leader at the task he's most skilled at. But there was no centralized authority. Coercion didn't exist, only persuasion.



> What's more is that competition has always been present among us. Because you did as you will always have those forming groups based on similar characteristics banding together for survival through cooperation yet also competing with other groups for those same or similar resources. Which brings about conflict, which such societies saw a great deal of.



Wars were very scarce in primitive society, especially compared to class societies that came after it. They mostly happened as a consequence of floods and droughts.



> What is even moreso is that you did have a concept of purely material desires. Displays of wealth and prosperity change through the ages, but the desire to acquire means to boast that does not. Wealth and prosperity as it did then and does now, is our nature telling us to acquire as many resources as possible to provide for the comfort and living of ourselves and those we provide for. Or that of the community we live in.



The point is that there was no private property. There was no "wealth", at least not individual, considering everything was held in common. Surplus value didn't belong to an individual, but was shared on an egalitarian basis.



> See, this is idealism.
> 
> There was a concept of private property, and there definitely was a concept of bartering and territories. Countries as we may come to know them today may not have been a thing, but there were definitely rulers that saw themselves to be authorities over particular expanses or areas, coming into conflict with other groups that considered such expanses to belong under their authority.



No one had monopoly over the means of production, that means private property didn't exist. What did exist was personal property such as clothes and such. Rulers came only later with rise of agriculture.



> That is not a liberal argument you idiot. Present-time hunter gatherer societies in Africa and South America do see conflict and do have material desires in regard to the structure of their society. They have a concept of prosperity and displays of. They have leadership and a concept of batering and trade. Like I said, you sound purely idealistic.



Adam Smith, a classical liberal used human nature argument 300 years ago.



> For example, what do you think happens in Africa when these tribes run into other tribes that desire the same resources they seek? Conflict, and a desire to hoard and deny access to those other tribes. Because to them, to humans, that means survival. This isn't even considering that internal conflicts exist as well. Tribal warfare as a matter of fact, has been a long-standing aspect of Africa's history.



Even if warfare did exist, that doesn't have anything to do with human nature. It is a result of material conditions (scarcity) people find themselves in. It's an expression of their inability to satisfy basic human needs, as defined in their epoch.



> Those material conditions are a result of our ideas and nature, and show themselves in any gathering of humans, so yes it is.



A man, in order to think of an idea, which will bring about the change, is first subjugated to the wider totality of material conditions in his environment. Idea must be within the framework on such material conditions, not outside of them. Ideas have roots in the ruling material conditions, not in human nature and that is our disagreement.


----------



## Rain (Sep 8, 2015)

Blue said:


> What
> 
> Not the modern concept of the nuclear family, no, but back then a tribe was literally a family.



Family existed only in the sense that a subgroup of the collective was connected through DNA. But such subgroup was in no way separated from the collective. Children were raised collectively for example.

About motivation. It wasn't just selflessness and attachment to tribe which motivated people, it was mainly the fact that the product was shared, and it was in the interest of an individual to work for his collective as it will reflect on his own well being.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 8, 2015)

if each immigrant has 4-5 kids and their kids have 4-5 kids on average,  there would be 20 million more non-native germans in 2 generations, and white flight will commence and germany and surrounding european countries could seriously become pure fucking brown.

No one cares though, that's racist, right? A whole native population of people overrun in 2-4 generations. No such thing as multiculturalism, just whichever culture's peoples breed the most wins and everyone else loses. White native populations don't have enough kids to even support their own population let alone balance out the impeding force of a muslim people who breed like fucking rabbits. people just want to be free, free from fucking rabbits man


----------



## Son of Goku (Sep 8, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> Oh please, these people lived in Syria. Every country between them and Germany was better, *even pre-war*.



Better in general, sure. But better when you're a refugee? Appearently not, or else a lot more Syrians would have fled pre-war. But they didn't, cause the life of a refugee is far from being fun, no matter where you end up. 

And being better than a warzone doesn't mean good or even satisfactory.

I really don't get people who expect other people to behave in a way that they themself wouldn't. Unless you're trying to convince me that you would voluntarily stay in some overcrowded refugee camp (or worse, the streets) in Lebanon or Turkey when you had the means to make it out of their? And even when you made it to some southern European country with slightly better conditions, would you want to settle there, knowing that moving further north-west (where also more of your countrymen live) would offer you and you're family a better life and future? I somehow doubt that.


----------



## Xion (Sep 8, 2015)

To those in Western Europe affected by this, please be nice to your new neighbors and treat them with respect and kindness.

Populations like this only become radicalized when they are ostracized and eschewed by the existing demographics.

The kind of shit that happened in France for instance because of cultural Frenchtards treating North African immigrants like shit for decades.

Otherwise, these people are usually more humble, hardworking, and kind than any of the natives.


----------



## Pliskin (Sep 8, 2015)

I always have the suspicion that the 'OMG they outbreed us' types are actually scared of being treated the same way they treat brown people. Because to me, it sounds ridiculous that 3rd generation immigrants would go

'Oh look at that, we reached 50.1%, lets start the genocide. Its a bummer though I am going to lose my job since my clients are white at large. Also kind of a downer that I am quarter white from my mums side. Casting out my daughter for her white husband is going to be a bitch, though. 

Oh well, you do what you gotta do.  ?\_(ツ)_/'


----------



## Blue (Sep 8, 2015)

America is supposedly less than half white now or something. Doesn't feel very genocide over here, although being half brown, I guess I'm one of the victims.

Or perpetrators? Gonna go murder a white child by making it be born sort of brown, be right back.


----------



## Drums (Sep 8, 2015)

Xion said:


> To those in Western Europe affected by this, please be nice to your new neighbors and treat them with respect and kindness.
> 
> Populations like this only become radicalized when they are ostracized and eschewed by the existing demographics.
> 
> ...



Say that to the natives at Mytilini island in Greece who witnessed the newly come refuges throwing rocks at the police because it was taking a long time to register them.

In my town, as well, some of them pulled out knives against mere citizens.

I'm not saying all of them are like that and I understand what they've been through that can potentially cause them to act out of themselves but they should be respectful towards the country that even for a while is hosting them.

That aside, I know that in their majority refuges tend to be humble and hardworking. But that's not always the case.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Sep 8, 2015)

Xion said:


> To those in Western Europe affected by this, please be nice to your new neighbors and treat them with respect and kindness.
> 
> Populations like this only become radicalized when they are ostracized and eschewed by the existing demographics.
> 
> ...



You are definitely ignorant on the situation.


----------



## Saishin (Sep 8, 2015)

> *Merkel says Italy and Greece cannot deal with migrants alone*
> 
> German chancellor reaffirms need for mandatory quota system
> 
> ...


----------



## Mider T (Sep 8, 2015)

^Thanks Merkel for stating the obvious?


----------



## Son of Goku (Sep 8, 2015)

Le M?le Absolu said:


> You are definitely ignorant on the situation.



He's not wrong. If immigrants had the same chances as natives, they'd be less of a problem. And it's the state's job to guarantee that they do.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Sep 8, 2015)

Son of Goku said:


> He's not wrong. If immigrants had the same chances as natives, they'd be less of a problem. And it's the state's job to guarantee that they do.



Yes he is. He basically blame the French for the terrorist attacks on it soil. There are no excuses for that when you live a country so generous with the financial helps for those in need. Of course there are issues with integration but saying that North African immigrants are treated like shit is ignorant.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 8, 2015)

Son of Goku said:


> He's not wrong. If immigrants had the same chances as natives, they'd be less of a problem. And it's the state's job to guarantee that they do.



That is entirely the opposite of what the state's job is


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Sep 8, 2015)

The UK is accepting refuges straight from the camps on the borders of Syria. This will save thousands of lives who would otherwise die making the perilous journey across the Mediterranean, while Germany only encourages Refugees to make the death trip.

So basically the UK is saving lives while the Kraut approach is taking them. Same old.


----------



## Pliskin (Sep 9, 2015)

Man, MBS is giving of late stage Immortal Itachi vibes. The constant soapboxing and how every topic relates back to one perceived evil.

Probably not long before he starts ranting about hidden skype tribunals behind his back and how no one respects him.


----------



## Son of Goku (Sep 9, 2015)

Le M?le Absolu said:


> Yes he is. He basically blame the French for the terrorist attacks on it soil. There are no excuses for that when you live a country so generous with the financial helps for those in need. Of course there are issues with integration but saying that North African immigrants are treated like shit is ignorant.



Their problems are being mostly ignored or not being taken care of right. And that has consequences, be it riots or extremism.



Banhammer said:


> That is entirely the opposite of what the state's job is



So if it isn't the state's job to provide chance equality (where possible), who's job is it? God's? 

Or shouldn't this be an issue at all? Should we all just play with the cards that are dealt to us and trust on our talent and willpower alone to make up for a shitty hand of cards?


----------



## Saishin (Sep 9, 2015)

> *First 200 refugees arrive in France from Munich*
> 
> French authorities welcomed 200 refugees from Syria and Iraq on Wednesday, the first of around 1,000 who are expected to travel to France from Germany over the next three days.
> 
> ...


----------



## Son of Goku (Sep 9, 2015)

MbS said:


> The UK is accepting refuges straight from the camps on the borders of Syria. This will save *thousands of lives* who would otherwise die making the perilous journey across the Mediterranean, while Germany only encourages Refugees to make the death trip.
> 
> So basically the UK is saving lives while the Kraut approach is taking them. Same old.



How many thousands? 20? 

And the reason the UK does that isn't to save lifes, it's because they wanna cherry pick who they let in and leave Europe (mainly Germany) alone in dealing with the European refugee crisis.


----------



## Pliskin (Sep 9, 2015)

Son of Goku said:


> How many thousands? 20?



20k over five years. barely above ten a day.


----------



## Zyrax (Sep 9, 2015)

Pliskin said:


> Man, MBS is giving of late stage Immortal Itachi vibes. The constant soapboxing and how every topic relates back to one perceived evil.
> 
> Probably not long before he starts ranting about hidden skype tribunals behind his back and how no one respects him.



I'd advise you don't waste your time responding to his pathetic trollish behavior. He is copying and pasting posts that I have made in other debates ripped out of their full contexts solely for the purpose of trying to insult and discredit me. He thinks too highly of his smug self to contribute anything else to any discussion other than constant I'm-too-cool-for-the-internet-so-I'm-going-to-make-posts-that-sound-like-I-don't-care and has nothing better to do on a forum than constantly persecuting, harassing and attempting to defame a single poster completely unprovoked. Stop giving him the internet attention he constantly tries to garner because he's nothing else than a self-absorbed troll.


----------



## Saishin (Sep 9, 2015)

*Denmark sends refugees back to Germany*



> Denmark has sent back a first group of refugees who arrived from Germany, Danish police said Tuesday, with others expected to follow.
> 
> "These are people who do not want to seek asylum (in Denmark) and are therefore here illegally. They have been deported and barred from re-entering the country for two years," police in southern Denmark said in a statement.
> 
> ...







> *Refugees step up push to Sweden via Denmark*
> 
> Danish police closed roads and stopped rail traffic in Denmark on Wednesday, as hundreds more refugees attempted to make their way to Sweden.
> 
> ...


----------



## Son of Goku (Sep 9, 2015)

^ Isn't "he" a "she" though?


----------



## Blue (Sep 9, 2015)

"No, Denmark isn't good enough, we want Sweden!"

Back to Syria.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 9, 2015)

no wonder nobody likes refugees


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 9, 2015)

man even people who escape from literal hellholes immediately cry about first world problems

humankind is fucked


----------



## Sansa (Sep 9, 2015)

Beggars can't be choosers


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Sep 9, 2015)

Yep, not economic migrants at all.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 9, 2015)

"These are people who do not want to seek asylum (in Denmark) and are therefore here illegally. They have been deported and barred from re-entering the country for two years,"


Sure they said that.  Vikings finally weary of being so welcoming?


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Sep 9, 2015)

So this and Hungary and Croatia and a dozen other places.

But if _only_ matters if the UK does it.

Because, well, just because UK.


----------



## Saishin (Sep 9, 2015)

Germany isn't enough they want more,North Europe is fucked,I'm worried for Mr Shadow now


----------



## Beckman (Sep 9, 2015)

I can understand those who tries to go to whatever country their family members are in as it otherwise may take quite some time before they can meet again. But the rest of them... that's just greedy.


----------



## Saishin (Sep 9, 2015)

MbS said:


> So this and Hungary and Croatia and a dozen other places.
> 
> But if _only_ matters if the UK does it.
> 
> Because, well, just because UK.


The UK is fucked anyway,you are obliged to deal with them,don't you get it,even if the east european countries decided to accept them it would be still useless,the refugees or economic migrants arrived here with a destination already set which is North Europe,none of these people have the intention to stay in the East or South Europe because they know that in the north the economy is not in crisis there are more job opportunities and the benefits are more generous,it has no sense that countries like Hungary or Croatia register these people as asylum and keep them since at the first chance they would leave although Dublin 2 oblige the states to register the refugees that arrived in their territories but in the practice this is nonsense and impossible.

It's clear by now that the main destinations for the migrants are Germany,the UK,Sweden and the other Scandinavia nations.You're fucked MbS your island is the promised land for them


----------



## Orochibuto (Sep 9, 2015)

PER LAW Men are second class citizens in Sweden, I would prefer to stay in Denmark.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Sep 9, 2015)

Saishin said:


> The UK is fucked anyway,don't you get it,even if the east european countries decided to accept them it would be still useless,the refugees or economic migrants arrived here with a destination already set which is North Europe,none of these people have the intention to stay in the East or South Europe because they know that in the north the economy is not in crisis there are more job opportunities and the benefits are more generous,it has no sense that countries like Hungary or Croatia register these people as asylum since at the first chance they would leave although Dublin 2 oblige the states to register the refugees that arrived in their territories but in the practice this is nonsense and impossible.
> 
> It's clear by now that the main destinations for the migrants are Germany,the UK,Sweden and the other Scandinavia nations.You're fucked MbS your island is the promised land for them



Which is why Germany talking bull about fairly sharing migrants across the EU is just that: bull. With free movement if these Migrants - and they will - apply for EU citizenship behold the mass exodus to wealthier western nations.

And Sashin, quit the lame arse attempt at trolling me. Getting into the UK is harder then other EU countries (no small part thanks to opting out of Schengen), and getting benefits is more difficult too. The UK really isn't that lucrative and accommodating. That's why they're flocking to soft touch Germany.


----------



## SLB (Sep 9, 2015)

they're gambling 2 years of guaranteed residency just so they can go to sweden?

baffling. 

and i don't buy that family nonsense. you're just a country away from the one you wanted to go to. you'll definitely meet up.


----------



## Orochibuto (Sep 9, 2015)

Yeah that is stupid, though I can't judge them. Have your 2 guaranteed years, then when they are about to run out, go to Sweden.


----------



## ExoSkel (Sep 9, 2015)

Meanwhile, the dirty oil rich gulf countries still hasn't taken any refugees as of today and constantly bitches at the EU for not helping out these refugees enough.


----------



## Saishin (Sep 9, 2015)

MbS said:


> Which is why Germany talking bull about fairly sharing migrants across the EU is just that: bull. With free movement if these Migrants - and they will - apply for EU citizenship behold the mass exodus to wealthier western nations.
> 
> And Sashin, quit the lame arse attempt at trolling me. Getting into the UK is harder then other EU countries (no small part thanks to opting out of Schengen), and getting benefits is more difficult too. The UK really isn't that lucrative and accommodating. That's why they're flocking to soft touch Germany.


Well it will takes years before they can get an EU citizenship,it's not that they will receive the citizenship as a gift once they are here and I don't think Germany will start to give the citizenship like free meals to them,first of all they have to settle all the documentation necessary although in some countries the application may be shorter for refugees.

Yeah I heard that enter to the UK may become hard and that  benefits in UK are not easily given to foreigners especially to non-EU citizens,Are there plan to cut the benefits by the government?


----------



## Son of Goku (Sep 9, 2015)

*WATCH: A Hungarian camerawoman trips refugees who are running from police*



> *WATCH: A Hungarian camerawoman trips refugees who are running from police*
> 
> [YOUTUBE]25a5RRh6nXs[/YOUTUBE]
> A Hungarian camerawoman with the country's N1 TV station is seen tripping a man holding a child. The scene was captured at the Roeszke camp as refugees tried to escape from the police. The woman has since been fired.
> ...





It doesn't look like she's a huge fan of refugees. Sooo, why the fuck would she want to stop them from leaving??


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 9, 2015)

> the benefits are more generous



Benefits didn't get this generous by just handing them out to every mary susan and tom walking down the street


----------



## Saishin (Sep 9, 2015)

Bitch,good that she was fired


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 9, 2015)

someone's watched way too much Spider-Man


----------



## Saishin (Sep 9, 2015)

Banhammer said:


> Benefits didn't get this generous by just handing them out to every mary susan and tom walking down the street


In North Europe it is


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Sep 9, 2015)

Zyrax still hurting after that neg I see. 



Son of Goku said:


> How many thousands? 20?
> 
> And the reason the UK does that isn't to save lifes, it's because they wanna cherry pick who they let in and leave Europe (mainly Germany) alone in dealing with the European refugee crisis.



Exactly what I said. 

The UK has more migrants per head then Germany, if the UK accepts all these new Migrants right off as Germany wants then that's unfair to the migrants already living and working here. You can expect to see their job opportunities, wages and living standards plummet - for the ones already here and the ones Germany wants the UK to take in. But you don't care about that, do you SoG? Of course not, this is more about sticking it to the mean ol' West like always.

Whereas the UK wisely accepting so many migrants and periodically taking in more and pacing it over a workable period, newcomers can be more readily, speedily and successfully integrated and contributing into British society while profiting the Migrants themselves with better living standards and opportunities. A big stream of migrants will only cause the rise of yet more ghettos and nigh impossibility of integrating them.



Son of Goku said:


> ^ Isn't "he" a "she" though?



Yes I am.


----------



## Son of Goku (Sep 9, 2015)

ExoSkel said:


> Meanwhile, the dirty oil rich gulf countries still hasn't taken any refugees as of today and constantly bitches at the EU for not helping out these refugees enough.



The gulf countries are in large responsible for the Syrian civil war, they don't give a shit whether the Syrians live or die.


----------



## Garcher (Sep 9, 2015)

... what you gonna do when they come for you


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Sep 9, 2015)

Saishin said:


> Well it will takes years before they can get an EU citizenship,it's not that they will receive the citizenship as a gift once they are here and I don't think Germany will start to give the citizenship like free meals to them,first of all they have to settle all the documentation necessary although in some countries the application may be shorter for refugees.



Requiring EU citizenship varies between member states.

A sure way to get one speeded up in Germany is if they have no residence (the stipulation is that they're victims of Nazi persecution). Wanna bet this stipulation is wavered. Otherwise expect plenty of marriages soon with the natives. 



> Yeah I heard that enter to the UK may become hard and that  benefits in UK are not easily given to foreigners especially to non-EU citizens,Are there plan to cut the benefits by the government?



Any plans? Of course. But getting them passed will be tricky.

Poland was previously ardent against curbing benefits to migrants. But that was before this shit storm blew in. They may be more receptive now. Expect Germany to be as obtrusive as ever tho.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 9, 2015)

Portugal could easily smuggle those cuts in under the "germany encouraged Austerity" excuse, but the political will to address the issue isn't even there


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Sep 9, 2015)

Schoolyard bully who never changed.


----------



## Savior (Sep 9, 2015)

She deserved to be fired for this disgraceful behaviour.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Sep 9, 2015)

Fuckin' hell people. She's trying to help the Police stop them, but since she's using both of her hands to hold the camera she can only use her legs.


----------



## Son of Goku (Sep 9, 2015)

I wonder why she's wearing a face mask? Was she afraid to catch something from the refugees or did she plan this and wanted to hide her face while attacking refugees?



MbS said:


> Fuckin' hell people. She's trying to help the Police stop them, but since she's using both of her hands to hold the camera she can only use her legs.



Did you make a trip to Hungary recently?


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 9, 2015)

White people are always doing stupid shit but so quick to judge colored people.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Sep 9, 2015)

Son of Goku said:


> Did you make a trip to Hungary recently?



Aww man SoG, you have me in stitches here.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 9, 2015)

Fortunately she was caught. Unfortunately she wasn't beaten to a bloody pulp.


----------



## Son of Goku (Sep 9, 2015)

MbS said:


> Aww man SoG, you have me in stitches here.



Indeed, I am quite funny.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Sep 9, 2015)

^ That edit. 

Anyway, I'm going to point out the obvious and state: why are they fleeing the refugee camp anyway. Pretty sure this is against EU protocol.



NaS said:


> White people are always doing stupid shit but so quick to judge colored people.



Yeah, about that HB. This is Europe, not the US.

We don't do stupid shit like have double standards pertaining to race.

Save that for the Murica threads, k?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 9, 2015)

now i can finally say "bitches be trippin" and mean it literally


----------



## Gunners (Sep 9, 2015)

MbS said:


> ^ That edit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah. There were no double standards when a racist set of xenophobic chavs went to another country (France) and kicked one of its citizens off the subway. "We're racist, we're racist, and that's the way we like it." 

You are a filthy piece of scum.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Sep 9, 2015)

Gunners said:


> Yeah. There were no double standards when a racist set of xenophobic chavs went to another country (France) and kicked one of its citizens off the subway. "We're racist, we're racist, and that's the way we like it."
> 
> You are a filthy piece of scum.



Do you think I'm implying there's no racism at all in Europe (when there quite clearly is) when what I quite clearly stated was there's no double standards like the US. Because you seem to be confusing them.

Show me any article stating they escaped punishment like the white cops who kill black kids.

If not, fuck off.


----------



## Ashi (Sep 9, 2015)

I talked about this story in class



Wth was her problem


----------



## Savior (Sep 9, 2015)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> I talked about this story in class
> 
> 
> 
> Wth was her problem



Which class


----------



## Gunners (Sep 9, 2015)

MbS said:


> Do you think I'm implying there's no racism at all in Europe (when there quite clearly is) when what I quite clearly stated was there's no double standards like the US. Because you seem to be confusing them.
> 
> Show me any article stating they escaped punishment like the white cops who kill black kids.
> 
> If not, fuck off.


I don't need to show you an article of people escaping punishments. 

You made the claim that there are no double standards and I pointed out an incident where there was a double standard at play: bitching about immigrants ruining their country before fucking with citizens in a foreign country.


----------



## Son of Goku (Sep 9, 2015)

MbS said:


> ^ That edit.


See? 


> Anyway, I'm going to point out the obvious and state: why are they fleeing the refugee camp anyway. Pretty sure this is against EU protocol.



Sure it is. But I doubt that civilians have any right to use force to enforce EU law. This being a journalist, whose is expected to be an objective observer, makes this all the more disgusting.



> Yeah, about that HB. This is Europe, not the US.
> 
> We don't do stupid shit like have double standards pertaining to race.
> 
> Save that for the Murica threads, k?



Someone's shitting on the US and I'm not joining in? Never thought I'd see the day. 

Europe has plenty of racism to go around, we just don't shoot as much.



MbS said:


> Do you think I'm implying there's no racism at all in Europe (when there quite clearly is) when what I quite clearly stated was there's no double standards like the US. Because you seem to be confusing them.
> 
> Show me any article stating they escaped punishment like the white cops who kill black kids.
> 
> If not, fuck off.


----------



## Son of Goku (Sep 9, 2015)

*Europe Refugee Crisis Facts: Wealthy, Educated Syrians Risking Lives To Leave War*



> *Europe Refugee Crisis Facts: Wealthy, Educated Syrians Risking Lives To Leave War*
> _
> By Jess McHugh  September 09 2015 2:13 PM EDT_
> 
> ...






So much for the uneducated hordes of backwards Muslim that are coming to rape Europe.


----------



## kluang (Sep 9, 2015)

Saishin said:


> Germany isn't enough they want more,North Europe is fucked,I'm worried for Mr Shadow now



He's Chinese, do what to worry about


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Sep 9, 2015)

Yeah, the UK has been accepting them straight from the camps on the borders of Syria. But they're not as prevalent as you seem to think they are.

Plus.

> Only 15% children
> Only 13% women


----------



## Ashi (Sep 9, 2015)

Savior said:


> Which class



My Forensics class, We had to look a news story and share it


----------



## Krory (Sep 9, 2015)

Holy shit, this woman needs to be stomped to death with cleats. What a fucking disgusting human being. I bet she would've been even more proud of herself of one of them had broken their fucking neck when she did it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 9, 2015)

MeatWAD said:


> now i can finally say "bitches be trippin" and mean it literally



oh come on!

this was comedic gold

this section is hopeless


----------



## Savior (Sep 9, 2015)

I hope MbS isn't around my kids. Dude thinks it's fine to injure them because "you're helping the police"




MeatWAD said:


> oh come on!
> 
> this was comedic gold
> 
> this section is hopeless



It was terrible. Too bad your buddies are banned. Ha! Maybe you'll join em soon


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 9, 2015)

take ur lithium schizoid


----------



## Jagger (Sep 9, 2015)

based   SI


----------



## Blunt (Sep 9, 2015)

i guess you could say she really...






tripped up


----------



## ExoSkel (Sep 9, 2015)

Ok, tripping an old man with a child on his arm is the most toxic shit I've seen.


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 9, 2015)

ExoSkel said:


> Ok, tripping an old man with a child on his arm is the most toxic shit I've seen.



Guess you've never seen ISIS killings, bombing killings from American drones, or children with bombs attached to their bodies.


----------



## ExoSkel (Sep 9, 2015)

NaS said:


> Guess you've never seen ISIS killings, bombing killings from American drones, or children with bombs attached to their bodies.


Those are gruesome. Clear difference, if you have a brain.


----------



## dream (Sep 9, 2015)

What a horrible person.


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 9, 2015)

ExoSkel said:


> Those are gruesome. Clear difference, if you have a brain.



No thats just you trying to save face. Watching a man fall on top of his daughter because he was tripped can be considered gruesome.


----------



## ExoSkel (Sep 9, 2015)

NaS said:


> No thats just you trying to save face. Watching a man fall on top of his daughter because he was tripped can be considered gruesome.


No thats you being a fucking retard. It's called opinion. I've seen shits on liveleaks. I've seen gory shits. But this is just a woman being a shitty cunt to helpless man, hence toxic behavior. Nothing gruesome about that. I seen plenty of videos of kids faceplant on floor or someone else falling over a child. That's not gruesome.


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 9, 2015)

ExoSkel said:


> No thats you being a fucking retard. It's called opinion. I've seen shits on liveleaks. I've seen gory shits. But this is just a woman being a shitty cunt to helpless man, hence toxic behavior. Nothing gruesome about that. I seen plenty of videos of kids faceplant on floor or someone else falling over a child. That's not gruesome.



Watching someone running and then falling and scraping their knees is also gruesome.


----------



## Krory (Sep 9, 2015)

I see Hand Banana has taken up my mantle in my absence.


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 9, 2015)

Bro im more associated with the cafe than  are.


----------



## Megaharrison (Sep 10, 2015)

The "wealthy educated" Muslims are the most likely to be terrorists. Look at the 9/11 hijackers.


----------



## Matariki (Sep 10, 2015)

Dream said:


> What a horrible person.



it wasn't that bad


----------



## Pliskin (Sep 10, 2015)

Mega, spreading the truth gospel about wealth and education corelating with terrorism.

Bomb schools, forbid reading, save the middle east. #Mega2020


----------



## Megaharrison (Sep 10, 2015)

Pliskin said:


> Mega, spreading the truth gospel about wealth and education corelating with terrorism.
> 
> Bomb schools, forbid reading, save the middle east. #Mega2020



Islamic terrorists are usually the affluent and educated. I'm so sorry that offends your feels, though

Anyway, the cultural enrichment has already begun. Migrants are rioting and causing damage over a torn Koran:


http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-33999801

And Germany is distributing flyers warning school girls to not dress in skimpy clothes because it may provoke/offend these precious poor people:


----------



## Jagger (Sep 10, 2015)

Wait, what?


----------



## Island (Sep 10, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> The "wealthy educated" Muslims are the most likely to be terrorists. Look at the 9/11 hijackers.


Pretty much this.

Do you really think some poor cactus farmer or sand herder is going to wake up one morning and decide that he wants to destroy America? No, it's the college-educated elite who decide that America, Israel, or whatever other boogeyman, is the cause of all of their country's problems.

It's not even exclusive to Islam. Just about every would-be revolutionary, hero of the people, whatever, starts off as some angry twenty-something with a college degree and too much money.

Hell, Che Guevara had a doctorate and Osama bin Laden had an engineering degree or something like that.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 10, 2015)

kluang said:


> He's Chinese, do what to worry about



He's a Swedish man who lives, studies, works, and is married to China (Chinese wife).  Pretty sure he still has Swedish nationality though.


----------



## Saishin (Sep 10, 2015)

> *Danish police: Refugees can travel on to Sweden*
> 
> The Danish National Police said on Thursday that arriving refugees and migrants will now be allowed to pass through Denmark on the way to Sweden.
> 
> ...


----------



## Saishin (Sep 10, 2015)

[youtube]b9kk_vwiUY4[/youtube]



> *EU Wants 'Green Cards' For Migrants*
> 
> An American-style green card system should be implemented in Europe to prevent migrants being illegally smuggled into the continent, Jean-Claude Junker said last night (Wednesday) as he outlined his plan to stem the refugee crisis.
> 
> ...


----------



## Son of Goku (Sep 10, 2015)

*Oh great, another clusterfuck thread.*



MbS said:


> Yeah, the UK has been accepting them straight from the camps on the borders of Syria. But they're not as prevalent as you seem to think they are.


Probably not at the border, no. Only those who can afford it make it to Europe.


> Plus.
> 
> > Only 15% children
> > Only 13% women


Source?



Megaharrison said:


> Islamic terrorists are usually the affluent and educated. I'm so sorry that offends your feels, though


How many of the wealthy and educated Muslims have turned to terrorism? 1 in a Million? One in ten Million? One in 100 Million?

And I'm pretty sure the rate of less educated and poorer Muslims in militant groups is still way higher.



> Anyway, the cultural enrichment has already begun. Migrants are rioting and causing damage over a torn Koran:
> 
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-33999801



One incident that was worth mentioning and it happened 3 weeks ago and hasn't happened since. 

On the other hand many refugee shelters have been attacked and set on fire before and since this incident, by Nazi scum "worried citizens".


> And Germany is distributing flyers warning school girls to not dress in skimpy clothes because it may provoke/offend these precious poor people:



Germany didn't do this, *ONE* principal of *ONE *school did. *ONE *in thousands of schools. And it was a recommendation, not a requirement. The only people that got riled by this and started complaining about a non-binding request to be sensible, were Neo-Nazi groups and their sympathizers, apparently you're one of them. Not suprising, since Zionism and Nazism go way back...


----------



## Mider T (Sep 10, 2015)

Why don't these refugees want to go to Armenia? Or Finland? Or Belarus?


----------



## Blue (Sep 10, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> Anyway, the cultural enrichment has already begun. Migrants are rioting and causing damage over a torn Koran:
> 
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-33999801





> Twenty people tried to lynch an Afghan man of 25 after he tore pages from the Koran and threw them in a toilet, according to reports in the town of Suhl.



Afg, what're you doing in Germany, bro?


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Sep 10, 2015)

Son of Goku said:


> Probably not at the border, no. Only those who can afford it make it to Europe.



You say one thing, the British Government another.

I know who I put more stock in.



Son of Goku said:


> Source?



That was from your own article.


----------



## Kaneda30 (Sep 10, 2015)

Saishin said:


> Danish police: Refugees can travel on to Sweden



I haven't realized the war had extended this far. 

First there was war in Syria, then Turkey, then Greece,...., then Hungary, then Austria, and now there's war in Germany and Denmark.

Wherever these people go, war follows. It seems Sweden's welfa...I mean safety is the only choice for these "refugees".


----------



## Son of Goku (Sep 10, 2015)

MbS said:


> You say one thing, the British Government another.
> 
> I know who I put more stock in.


There are a lot of poor Syrians forced to stay close to the border, since they can't pay for the passage to and through Europe, that's a fact and only logical. Ergo: Those who do make it, were the ones that could afford it. If your Government tries to tell you otherwise without backing it up by some independent source, they're probably 'twisting the truth'. Shocking, I know.



> That was from your own article.



Got me there.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Sep 10, 2015)

Son of Goku said:


> *One incident that was worth mentioning and it happened 3 weeks ago and hasn't happened since. *
> 
> On the other hand many refugee shelters have been attacked and set on fire before and since this incident, by Nazi scum "worried citizens".



Because a Quran hasn't been "assaulted" since. What's going to happen when the German right begins to burn Qurans (they already have)? Are these migrants going to lose their shit and riot? Because that's what seems likely. The German government needs to make it fucking clear that these people have to abide by German laws and not their own backwards shit. And by the looks of it, they're not making it clear enough.


----------



## Savior (Sep 10, 2015)

Don't be silly. There's lots of Muslims in Germany as is and things are just fine. Taking more will just allow the country to keep being the leader in Europe.


----------



## Son of Goku (Sep 10, 2015)

heavy_rasengan said:


> Because a Quran hasn't been "assaulted" since. What's going to happen when the German right begins to burn Qurans (they already have)? Are these migrants going to lose their shit and riot? Because that's what seems likely. The German government needs to make it fucking clear that these people have to abide by German laws and not their own backwards shit. And by the looks of it, they're not making it clear enough.



If you cram a couple of hundred people, with nothing to do all day, into an insufficiently sized and equiped building, you don't need much to create a ruckus. Granted this was quite extreme, but again it was an isolated incident and not likely to repeat itself. And if Nazis started openly burning Qurans in order to provoke Muslims, they would be the ones breaking the law.


----------



## Son of Goku (Sep 10, 2015)

*This Guy Was Shocked When His Facebook Rant About Immigration Started Going Massively*



> *This Guy Was Shocked When His Facebook Rant About Immigration Started Going Massively Viral*
> 
> posted on Sept. 8, 2015, at 12:59 p.m.
> Ryan Broderick
> ...


----------



## Son of Goku (Sep 10, 2015)

Mider T said:


> Why don't these refugees want to go to Armenia? Or Finland? Or Belarus?



Why don't you?


----------



## Mider T (Sep 10, 2015)

Son of Goku said:


> Why don't you?



Because I'm not a refugee, meaning I have a choice in where I want to live because I'm not escaping a war zone.


----------



## Savior (Sep 10, 2015)

Mider T said:


> Because I'm not a refugee, meaning I have a choice in where I want to live because I'm not escaping a war zone.



So you have no clue what these people are going through yet you want to judge them.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 10, 2015)

Savior said:


> So you have no clue what these people are going through yet you want to judge them.



They're going through what every refugee goes through when escaping a war zone, only difference is they're being extremely picky about they location.

I feel really bad for the ones in Syria, but I have no sympathy for the ones who die in Greece or some shit because they're making a trek over a plethora of countries in route to Sweden.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Sep 10, 2015)

Savior said:


> Don't be silly. There's lots of Muslims in Germany as is and things are just fine. *Taking more will just allow the country to keep being the leader in Europe*.



There is a massive difference between the Muslims that live there currently or have been living there for a while and the Muslim refugees coming from a war-torn country and with very little contact with Western culture and values. How you don't see this, is beyond me. 

Note, that i'm not claiming they should be "rejected" by Germany, I think the German government is doing a noble thing. However, I believe more can be done to make it clear to these newcomers that they cannot infringe on German laws and beliefs.

You'll have to elaborate on the bolded since it doesn't make any sense and is way too ambiguous to be taken seriously.



			
				Son of Goku said:
			
		

> If you cram a couple of hundred people, with nothing to do all day, into an insufficiently sized and equiped building, you don't need much to create a ruckus. Granted this was quite extreme, but again it was an isolated incident and not likely to repeat itself. And if Nazis started openly burning Qurans in order to provoke Muslims, they would be the ones breaking the law.



Oh yes, because being crammed into an insufficiently sized and equipped building, with *gasp* "nothing to do all day" is so much more horrifying than the ordeal of running away from a warzone. The way you defend every single aspect is so damn cringe-worthy, especially with such poor reasoning. The idea that the German government should not only allow these refugees entry but should also treat them to first-class food, shelter, entertainment, etc. and as quickly as they possibly can is ludicrous. 

If a German went by them and started to tear up a Quran, he wouldn't be breaking any rules and yet probably provoke a massive response/riot from these Muslim migrants.


----------



## Matariki (Sep 10, 2015)

Mider T said:


> They're going through what every refugee goes through when escaping a war zone, only difference is they're being extremely picky about they location.
> 
> I feel really bad for the ones in Syria, but I have no sympathy for the ones who die in Greece or some shit because they're making a trek over a plethora of countries in route to Sweden.



a lot of them are liars and pretend to have lost their papers


----------



## Mider T (Sep 10, 2015)

I think I mentioned the fake "refugees" earlier.  The ones who weren't even in a war zone or Syria at all and just followed the moving crowd.  They'll be weeded out soon enough.


----------



## Garcher (Sep 10, 2015)

Mider T said:


> Because I'm not a refugee, meaning I have a choice in where I want to live because I'm not escaping a war zone.



It's easy. They are not escaping a war zone when they go for Europe. Those who escape a war zone just go to the neighboring countries at first (for example, at the end of 2014 there were 650 000 refugees Jordania, they were already making up 1/10 of the overall population)

but they cannot hope ever being able to live like before and have something like a future as refugee in those shitholes

that's why the majority of the refugees are young men, they do the dangerous journey and want to bring along their family legally and safe once they got asylum

if you were a refugee and you had to choose between
>a country like Denmark, Hungary (the majority of European states right now), which want to keep you out by deterrence, meaning they want to make it suck as much possible to be a refugee in their country
>a country like Sweden, which has super liberal asylum policy, quick asylum procedures, you can bring your family along, start fast working and live like a human being

Also, social media plays a role as well. Those who already live in said countries are so to say "advertising" if you want to go to Europe, those countries are the best places to go


----------



## Mider T (Sep 10, 2015)

A shithole (which Jordan isn't btw) is still an upgrade from a warzone.  Especially Europe's.  They need to get to the closest country and set up shop so they can bring their families over, and make that country a better place.  Refugees shouldn't be worried or even have the energy to make that long walk, they should be getting to the closest safe place.

Jordan is far closer in custom and geographically.  The other Arab nations should be following its example.


----------



## Savior (Sep 10, 2015)

So MiderT thinks refugees should live happily ever after in camps like this.


----------



## Megaharrison (Sep 10, 2015)

Savior said:


> So MiderT thinks refugees should live happily ever after in camps like this.



They should live in camps until the war ends, managed by the UN (which is why countries give them billions), as has been the case in every other war in history except for the Pali's who get special treatment for no real reason.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 10, 2015)

Savior said:


> So MiderT thinks refugees should live happily ever after in camps like this.



Nowhere did I say that, though I can't really expect much for a guy who can't get a six letter name right.  I said they shouldn't be so choosy about where they live when they don't really have a choice but to leave or die.  Maybe when their situation is better then they can think about having a little more say.

heavy_rasengan put it even better than I did, if you still don't understand then maybe you just aren't meant to discuss big boy topics.


----------



## Garcher (Sep 10, 2015)

Mider T said:


> A shithole (which Jordan isn't btw) is still an upgrade from a warzone.  .
> .



... and it's still FAR away from the lives they had before the civil war and what you would call a decent life

well, this is just how it is right now, they have their reasons to make the decision to go to Europe and we can't do anything about that
 So please stop acting like these refugees are some sort of idiots and you know better what they should do when you never experienced anything like them


----------



## Mider T (Sep 10, 2015)

GARcher said:


> ... and it's still FAR away from the lives they had before the civil war and what you would call a decent life
> 
> well, this is just how it is right now, they have their reasons to make the decision to go to Europe and we can't do anything about that
> So please stop acting like these refugees are some sort of idiots and you know better what they should do when you never experienced anything like them



They're pretty stupid no doubt, but it may just because of all the stress.

They've escaped near certain death and hunger to escape...only to face near certain death and hunger on the trail to a safe country, all the while passing through several safe countries.  It's pretty shitty for the kids that are being subjected to this type of nonsense.  

Tell me more about how living in Jordan isn't a decent life though?  Especially coming from Syria.


----------



## Savior (Sep 10, 2015)

That's garbage. Why should only Jordan and Turkey host such a ridiculous number of refugees. Especially when the refugees will never be able to have even a half decent life. Why shouldn't the refugees try to go somewhere better?


----------



## Mider T (Sep 10, 2015)

Savior said:


> That's garbage. Why should only Jordan and Turkey host such a ridiculous number of refugees. Especially when the refugees will never be able to have even a half decent life. Why shouldn't the refugees try to go somewhere better?



For the second time, the Arab Countries should be followed Jordan's lead.  And refugees have more options in southern Europe that's a relatively easier trip.  But they shouldn't be so picky about Scandinavia in their situation, their first priority should be getting settled somewhere that isn't a war zone.


----------



## Son of Goku (Sep 10, 2015)

Mider T said:


> Because I'm not a refugee, meaning I have a choice in where I want to live because I'm not escaping a war zone.



They have a choice too and they're making it.



heavy_rasengan said:


> Oh yes, because being crammed into an insufficiently sized and equipped building, with *gasp* "nothing to do all day" is so much more horrifying than the ordeal of running away from a warzone. The way you defend every single aspect is so damn cringe-worthy, especially with such poor reasoning. The idea that the German government should not only allow these refugees entry but should also treat them to first-class food, shelter, entertainment, etc. and as quickly as they possibly can is ludicrous.



I didn't say it's worse than a warzone, I just tried to explain to you how being crammed up, bored and frustated (and likely traumatized from the war) can lead to this sort of thing. But you seem to think that only backward Muslims are too blame. 

Germany and other countries weren't prepared for this crisis, because the governments ingnored all signs and warnings. And you're apparently clueless about the, often times, poor conditions refugees have to live in for months or even years, even in Germany. Yeah it's better than war, yadda yadda, doesn't change the fact that it affects people living there in a bad way.



> If a German went by them and started to tear up a Quran, he wouldn't be breaking any rules and yet probably provoke a massive response/riot from these Muslim migrants.



I'm not sure he wouldn't. There are laws against inciting violence.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 10, 2015)

Son of Goku said:


> They have a choice too and they're taking it.



They have a choice to risk dying in some mountains on the way up.  They also have the possibility of being turned away if one of the European countries set a quota and reach it before they get there.  Or they have the choice to take the easier route and go to a nearby country which is just as safe.

Yeah...our choices aren't the same, but it's their lives their risking.  No sympathy though.


----------



## Son of Goku (Sep 10, 2015)

Mider T said:


> They have a choice to risk dying in some mountains on the way up.  They also have the possibility of being turned away if one of the European countries set a quota and reach it before they get there.  Or they have the choice to take the easier route and go to a nearby country which is just as safe.
> 
> Yeah...our choices aren't the same, but it's their lives their risking.  No sympathy though.



They did stay in countries that were safe. But for various reasons they decided it's better to move on. Greece (EU country), e.g., lets them through cause they aren't even able to provide for them. Refugees there aren't even provided with enough food and water and if it wasn't for the volunteers (the ultimate "bleeding hearts") and donations, their situation would be even worse. 
It's true that Denmark is much better off than Greece, but if some refugees prefer Sweden they'll have their reasons and you're in no position to call them stupid without knowing or understanding their reasons. They have to figure out where they have the best chance to be accepted and where they are offered the best life and future. Why shouldn't they aim for what's best for them? Wouldn't you?


----------



## Garcher (Sep 10, 2015)

Mider T said:


> They have a choice to risk dying in some mountains on the way up.  They also have the possibility of being turned away if one of the European countries set a quota and reach it before they get there.  Or they have the choice to take the easier route and go to a nearby country which is just as safe.
> 
> Yeah...*our *choices aren't the same, but it's their lives their risking.  No sympathy though.



Or maybe those camps in said countries aren't the paradises you think they are, but you know it better of course than the people who are actually living there, right? 
Your whole point is basically: They should be happy by the fact alone there aren't bombs dropping on their heads.

I always thought the abilty to feel empathy is something that makes us human. You talk about how you are smarter than all of them and they all just make the wrong choice, while you sit in front of your PC and have no clue what their reality is like.

Also, as I said before, the majority of those refugees who risk their lifes are young men who want to bring along their family safely after they got asylum

but of course your own arrogance will never allow  you to change your bullshit opinion anyway which is why I quit this useless discussion with you now

in the end we here in Europe just have to deal with the situation


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Sep 10, 2015)

Son of Goku said:


> I didn't say it's worse than a warzone, I just tried to explain to you how being crammed up, bored and frustated (and likely traumatized from the war) can lead to this sort of thing. But you seem to think that only backward Muslims are too blame.



And I just tried to explain to you how being crammed, bored, and frustrated is better than being dead or living in a war zone, so therefore, these people should have the decency to prevent this sort of thing from happening. Not to mention that being crammed, bored and frustrated is something temporary than every refugee should expect. Well, I guess they'd expect it if they went to a Middle-Eastern country but Germany is the West and so therefore should cater to there every needs automatically, right?



> *Germany and other countries weren't prepared for this crisis, because the governments ingnored all signs and warnings.* And you're apparently clueless about the, often times, poor conditions refugees have to live in for months or even years, even in Germany. Yeah it's better than war, yadda yadda, doesn't change the fact that it affects people living there in a bad way.




Lmao, implying that it's Europe's fault. Hahaha what a fucking tool. One of the most vocal retards in this section always bitching and whining about Western countries getting themselves involved in Middle-Eastern affairs and now he has the audacity to claim that European countries should have been more involved in this crisis from the beginning. How do you even take yourself seriously?

No, I'm not clueless, I'm more knowledgeable on the subject than your dumb ass since I've been to Afghanistan multiple times, I've been to Pakistan multiple times, and yes I've even been to Syria. I've seen what poor conditions can be like and my family has been heavily involved in co-operating with Afghan refugees coming to Canada, so I'm well aware of the poor conditions but unlike you, my stance is not riddled with anti-Western bias and bullshit or terrible emotional pleas.

Germany accepts thousands of Syrian refugees.

Son of Goku = "Durr Germany should have been well prepared for this! A 5 star resort should have been constructed years before the migrant spill!" 




> I'm not sure he wouldn't. There are laws against inciting violence.



I'm pretty sure, tearing pages from a book does not equate to inciting violence. But unsurprisingly, you share the same archaic mentality with those that rioted over the torn Quran.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 10, 2015)

Son of Goku said:


> They did stay in countries that were safe. But for various reasons they decided it's better to move on. Greece (EU country), e.g., lets them through cause they aren't even able to provide for them. Refugees there aren't even provided with enough food and water and if it wasn't for the volunteers (the ultimate "bleeding hearts") and donations, their situation would be even worse.
> It's true that Denmark is much better off than Greece, but if some refugees prefer Sweden they'll have their reasons and you're in no position to call them stupid without knowing or understanding their reasons. They have to figure out where they have the best chance to be accepted and where they are offered the best life and future. Why shouldn't they aim for what's best for them? Wouldn't you?


Greece sucks because of their current fiscal issues?  Time to move on to Kosovo, or Albania, or Macedonia, or Montenegro.  They don't have a home so they really need to find shelter ASAP especially those with families.  So yeah, they are pretty stupid for risking their lives to make that thousand mile walk when there are so many other opportunities in the area.  


GARcher said:


> Or maybe those camps in said countries aren't the paradises you think they are, but you know it better of course than the people who are actually living there, right?
> Your whole point is basically: They should be happy by the fact alone there aren't bombs dropping on their heads.





> Exactly.  You aren't looking for paradise when you're running for your life.
> I always thought the abilty to feel empathy is something that makes us human. You talk about how you are smarter than all of them and they all just make the wrong choice, while you sit in front of your PC and have no clue what their reality is like.


You shouldn't make assumptions like this, you don't know what I know.


> Also, as I said before, the majority of those refugees who risk their lifes are young men who want to bring along their family safely after they got asylum


No.


> but of course your own arrogance will never allow  you to change your bullshit opinion anyway which is why I quit this useless discussion with you now
> 
> in the end we here in Europe just have to deal with the situation



Boo hoo feels 

I commend Germany for the gesture, but it won't be forever.  Hopefully they won't get immigrants like the rude Syrian family in Uruguay.


----------



## Savior (Sep 10, 2015)

You need to educate yourself on the plight of the refugees. You think it's fun to have to give up everything you have? To leave your country with nothing but the clothes you're wearing and a couple valuables? To have lost many of your close friends and family to war? So what if these people are trying to get to a country which isn't going to just put them in a camp as if they're in detention. Who wouldn't try to get to a more welcoming country so they can actually eke out an existence.

A westerner who is cozy behind his computer screen is criticizing people for trying to find the best situation for themselves...good grief.


----------



## Son of Goku (Sep 10, 2015)

heavy_rasengan said:


> And I just tried to explain to you how being crammed, bored, and frustrated is better than being dead or living in a war zone, so therefore, these people should have the decency to prevent this sort of thing from happening.



Yeah, but they're not Vulcans, you know?! They also lack a hive mind, so preventing this from happening isn't really practical for this many people, that's what the police or security forces are for.
They are humans and as with every human under stress violent urges move closer to the surface and can break out when triggered.



> Not to mention that being crammed, bored and frustrated is something temporary than every refugee should expect.


 
1. So what if they did expect it? Would that make it easier for them and prevent them from being depressed and stressed out?
2. Three months would be fine, but a year and more under these conditions, without being able to work and the uncertainty of being able to stay or not, is too fucking much.



> Well, I guess they'd expect it if they went to a Middle-Eastern country but Germany is the West and so therefore should cater to there every needs automatically, right?



Yes, you guessed right, the West, including Germany, should have higher standards for refugees than those "shitholes".



> Lmao, implying that it's Europe's fault. Hahaha what a fucking tool. One of the most vocal retards in this section always bitching and whining about Western countries getting themselves involved in Middle-Eastern affairs and now he has the audacity to claim that European countries should have been more involved in this crisis from the beginning. How do you even take yourself seriously?





Cause it sure as hell sounds like you clicked the wrong 'quote' button. Not something I wouldn't expect from you by now.

Or maybe you wanna show me where it was that I said that Europe "should have been more involved in this crisis from the beginning"? 



> No, I'm not clueless, I'm more knowledgeable on the subject than your dumb ass since I've been to Afghanistan multiple times, I've been to Pakistan multiple times, and yes I've even been to Syria. I've seen what poor conditions can be like and my family has been heavily involved in co-operating with Afghan refugees coming to Canada, so I'm well aware of the poor conditions but unlike you, my stance is not riddled with anti-Western bias and bullshit or terrible emotional pleas.



I believe you, you're not all that clueless then, just a terrible scumbag of a person.




> Germany accepts thousands of Syrian refugees.
> 
> Son of Goku = "Durr Germany should have been well prepared for this! A 5 star resort should have been constructed years before the migrant spill!"



Nobody, I repeat nobody in Germany, or Europe for that matter, claims that they were prepared for this. And everybody who didn't have his head up his ass knew that it was coming. So yeah Germany, and Europe as a whole, fucked up, cause they either didn't listen to the 'weather forecast' or didn't take it seriously enough. 



> I'm pretty sure, tearing pages from a book does not equate to inciting violence. But unsurprisingly, you share the same archaic mentality with those that rioted over the torn Quran.



And I'm pretty sure you're an idiot. Nobody walks by a refugee shelter packed with muslims and rips a Quran apart by accident. And doing it on purpose means you knew what you were doing, which is provoking violence. It's the equivalent of flamebaiting.

If someone convinces the judge that he was too stupid to know what he was provoking, he will get away with it. So, good news for you.


----------



## Savior (Sep 10, 2015)

Let's look at what the journalists who are actually on the ground and interacting with these folk have to say.



> "Please, I am pregnant. Please," the woman said, her eyes filling with tears. "Please, I don't want to lose my baby."





> On the Macedonian border, the rain starts again. People huddle together under a coat or piece of plastic. Small bodies shiver up against parents. It has been like this for four days. Four days of wet clothes that hardly dry before the rains come again and no humanitarian organization, no government -- no one to do something as simple as setting up a tarp.





> Fatoum sobs on her husband's shoulder. Her 5-month-old is sick, like most of the other children.
> 
> "I regret this; I wish ISIS had killed me rather than come here. This is a slow death," the woman from Syria said through tears. "We are so scared for our kids, that they are going to die."
> 
> "Why are they doing this to us?"



Meanwhile you got scumbags like MidirT who are all like "Don't complain! At least you're not trapped in Syria still"


----------



## Forever Mickey (Sep 10, 2015)

Europeans invaded like 98% of the countries on Earth but are mad at immigration...... I can't wait for Europe to become Europistan in 2 generations time.


----------



## Bill G (Sep 10, 2015)

Why are they mostly men? I would have thought the bulk of the refugees would be women and children, but why are there so many men? I hope Europe is keeping on their toes, being careful, keeping an eye open for ISIS infiltration.


----------



## Son of Goku (Sep 10, 2015)

Bill G said:


> Why are they mostly men? I would have thought the bulk of the refugees would be women and children, but why are there so many men? I hope Europe is keeping on their toes, being careful, keeping an eye open for ISIS infiltration.



Cause many leave their families behind, at home or in refugee camps close to their borders, since the trip to Europe is too dangerous. Once they get asylum they plan to rejoin with their families at their new homes.


----------



## Megaharrison (Sep 10, 2015)

Bill G said:


> Why are they mostly men? I would have thought the bulk of the refugees would be women and children, but why are there so many men? I hope Europe is keeping on their toes, being careful, keeping an eye open for ISIS infiltration.



They're mostly men because they're "ex"-militants or young people who have abandoned their families and are looking for e-z welfare


----------



## Savior (Sep 10, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> They're mostly men because they're "ex"-militants or young people who have abandoned their families and are looking for e-z welfare



Making stuff up eh? Where is this info coming from? Your dream last night?


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Sep 10, 2015)

Son of Goku said:


> Yeah, but they're not Vulcans, you know?! They also lack a hive mind, so preventing this from happening isn't really practical for this many people, that's what the police or security forces are for.
> They are humans and as with every human under stress violent urges move closer to the surface and can break out when triggered.



Do you want me to link you hundreds of cases where people under similar conditions but elsewhere have _not_ rioted? You're deflecting from the fact that those riots were a result of a torn Quran by claiming: "Hey, it wasn't really that, they're just angry and tired and all". While at the same TIME stating that someone ripping pages of the Quran would incite violence, lmao. God, you're fucking stupid, no wonder practically nobody takes you seriously, I should follow suit.  





> 1. So what if they did expect it? Would that make it easier for them and prevent them from being depressed and stressed out?
> 2. Three months would be fine, but a year and more under these conditions, without being able to work and the uncertainty of being able to stay or not, is too fucking much.



If A. You expect the conditions and B. You still chose to come then it follows that you shouldn't be rioting every time something doesn't go your way. Germany and other European countries didn't put up some fucking sign urging for the migrants to come. Despite the difficulties and the expectations, these people came, the least they can do is be patient, until the country sorts out what is definitely a complicated matter. 

And again, the majority of these migrants are _not_ rioting, many of them are patient, many of them are grateful, and the rest should follow their example, but I wouldn't expect an imbecile that defends riots over a torn Quran to understand this.




> Yes, you guessed right, the West, including Germany, should have higher standards for refugees than those "shitholes".



Of course! Their fellow Muslim brothers and sisters do not give two shits after all, it's the Kufar who are demonized on the one hand and who are desperately looked towards for aid on the other!





> Cause it sure as hell sounds like you clicked the wrong 'quote' button. Not something I wouldn't expect from you by now.
> 
> Or maybe you wanna show me *where it was that I said that Europe "should have been more involved in this crisis from the beginning"? *



Yes, the wrong quote button, I'm sure that's what you make yourself believe everytime I beat your ass like a ragdoll all over this section  

By claiming that the Europe should have been more prepared, you are implying that they should have been "more involved". You don't logic much do you?




> I believe you, you're not all that clueless then, just a terrible scumbag of a person.



Nah, I'm just not a na?ve armchair activist that bitches and whines against Western policies from the comfort of his home in the West. But hey, all those migrants should be proud, Son of Goku here is doing his part by discussing it on Naruto Forums and liking the relevant posts on facebook! What a great human being you are!




> Nobody, I repeat nobody in Germany, or Europe for that matter, claims that they were prepared for this. And everybody who didn't have his head up his ass knew that it was coming. So yeah Germany, and Europe as a whole, fucked up, cause they either didn't listen to the 'weather forecast' or didn't take it seriously enough.



They had no intention of preparing for something that they didn't believe was their responsibility in the first place. And you must understand, it is NOT their responsibility, if they are accepting migrants it is merely because they want to.
Maybe you should send them a memo to prepare for the African exodus that may occur in the next twenty years.




> And I'm pretty sure you're an idiot. Nobody walks by a refugee shelter packed with muslims and rips a Quran apart by accident. And doing it on purpose means you knew what you were doing, which is provoking violence. It's the equivalent of flamebaiting.
> 
> If someone convinces the judge that he was too stupid to know what he was provoking, he will get away with it. So, good news for you.



When did I ever claim or imply that it must be an accident? Obviously, you're not too knowledgeable on the German right, so let me clue you in. The German right is as radical in ideology as Islamic radicals, they have been known to gather on streets and burn Qurans. So, it may be a likely possibility that in reaction to the surge of migrants, they will take to the streets, and or intentionally walk by migrant centres burning or tearing Qurans or w/e. Now, the question is, will the migrants be mature enough to ignore their baiting or will all Hell break loose? I guess only time will tell.

And lol @ provoking violence. There have been draw Muhammad competitions right beside mosques without the Muslims reacting by rioting. That's the difference between moderate Muslims and some of these more extreme types. There have been a number of incidents all across the world where groups have been insulted verbally and symbolically without the other side reacting negatively. But of course, in your viewpoint, Muslims and the Quran must receive special treatment. I mean, only someone as deluded as you can defend a riot of a torn Quran with rhetoric like: "give them a break, they're just all stressed out and tired!" lmao


----------



## Bill G (Sep 10, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]xn-UCR5p0y0[/YOUTUBE]

I think I'm more inclined to believe Mega on this one.


----------



## Son of Goku (Sep 10, 2015)

Bill G said:


> [YOUTUBE]xn-UCR5p0y0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I think I'm more inclined to believe Mega on this one.


​


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 10, 2015)

does IS v Syria/Iraq count as a civil war


----------



## Megaharrison (Sep 10, 2015)

Savior said:


> Making stuff up eh? Where is this info coming from? Your dream last night?



You need to keep in mind that Arabs have a bizarre kind of cowardice. They'll gladly die to blow themselves up in order to kill a bunch of civilians, but will equally gladly turn on/abandon their own for their own personal benefit as well. These men are abandoning their families to ISIS/Iranians/whoever because they're too much of a burden to take with them in their quest for free money.

This cowardice/treachery is especially true for Levant (Syrian/Lebanese/Palestinian-Jordanian) Arabs.


----------



## Bill G (Sep 10, 2015)

Son of Goku said:


> ​


----------



## Kagekatsu (Sep 10, 2015)

BANKRUPTCY LAWS SON

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## Amanda (Sep 10, 2015)

Winter is coming.

Let's see how they fare in the snow, or if they still stubbornly want as far in the north as possible. (Because,  you know, there isn't enough peace south/east of the poverty line.)

Oh and Russia just said lol no to it taking any refugees. Well I bet Putin is laughing his ass off at this whole mess. Who needs Green Men when West gets invaded anyway.


----------



## Amanda (Sep 10, 2015)

Forever Mickey said:


> I can't wait for Europe to become Europistan in 2 generations time.





Hush, pro-immigration propaganda works better when you don't admit things like this.

Anyway, we're heading in for the rise of the far right. This subcontinent was reorganized to consist of fairly homogenous nation states of one ethnicity for a reason.

Oh well, it's about time war and ethnic cleansing make their grand return to the motherland of violence. I had thought we would have to wait for the balkanization of the future (doomed) EU federation, but this will work as well.


----------



## Bill G (Sep 10, 2015)

Amanda said:


> Anyway, we're heading in for the rise of the far right.



I'm praying as hard as I spiritually can.


----------



## Son of Goku (Sep 10, 2015)

heavy_rasengan said:


> Do you want me to link you hundreds of cases where people under similar conditions but elsewhere have _not_ rioted? You're deflecting from the fact that those riots were a result of a torn Quran by claiming: "Hey, it wasn't really that, they're just angry and tired and all". While at the same TIME stating that someone ripping pages of the Quran would incite violence, lmao. God, you're fucking stupid, no wonder practically nobody takes you seriously, I should follow suit.


I'm not deflecting, you stupid shit. I made myself more than clear for any person with an average intelect to understand. But sadly I don't have the patience to deal with the mentally impaired. So yeah, you may fuck off.



> If A. You expect the conditions and B. You still chose to come then it follows that you shouldn't be rioting every time something doesn't go your way.


Is that what happened and keeps happening? Really? No? So what the fuck are you saying it for?



> Germany and other European countries didn't put up some fucking sign urging for the migrants to come. Despite the difficulties and the expectations, these people came, the least they can do is be patient, until the country sorts out what is definitely a complicated matter.



And waiting patiently is what they're doing, no other choice. But everybody knows that these procedures take too fucking long in Germany, most of all the Germans themselves. They are meaning to speed up the process, but that's also something that could have and should have been done years ago. And everybody in Germany who isn't a dumbass agrees with that.... Nah correction, even the dumbasses agree.



> And again, the majority of these migrants are _not_ rioting, many of them are patient, many of them are grateful, and the rest should follow their example, but I wouldn't expect an imbecile that defends riots over a torn Quran to understand this.


Says the imbecile who doesn't know the difference between explaining and defending. And fyi, they're plenty of cases where refugees got into mass brawls with each other and had to be pacified by the police. With no Quran in sight.  That must be a mere mystery to you.



> Of course! Their fellow Muslim brothers and sisters do not give two shits after all, it's the Kufar who are demonized on the one hand and who are desperately looked towards for aid on the other!



The gulf states? Yeah, they're shit. Lebanon, Jordan and Turkey are doing plenty though, given their lower standard of living.



> Yes, the wrong quote button, I'm sure that's what you make yourself believe everytime I beat your ass like a ragdoll all over this section








> By claiming that the Europe should have been more prepared, you are implying that they should have been "more involved". You don't logic much do you?



Seriously, how do you even function? 

here's what you said:



> always bitching and whining about Western countries getting themselves involved in Middle-Eastern affairs and now [you have] the audacity to claim that European countries should have been more involved in this crisis from the beginning. How do you even take yourself seriously?



So you took my critic of western interventionalism and tried to pit it against my critic of European ill-preparedness for this crisis, and somehow that's supposed to make me look bad? 

Just to be clear: Not bombing places abroad and building refugee shelters at home, are not mutually exclusive. Maybe you could try to find someone to explain this to you in person, cause that's about as dumbed down I can make it for you.



> Nah, I'm just not a na?ve armchair activist that bitches and whines against Western policies from the comfort of his home in the West. But hey, all those migrants should be proud, Son of Goku here is doing his part by discussing it on Naruto Forums and liking the relevant posts on facebook! What a great human being you are!



Though it means very little coming from someone as unworthy as you: Thank you!  



> They had no intention of preparing for something that they didn't believe was their responsibility in the first place. And you must understand, it is NOT their responsibility, if they are accepting migrants it is merely because they want to.



So you too never heard of the geneva convention then? I get that Americans aren't that familiar with it, but as a fellow European you should be ashamed of yourself.



> Maybe you should send them a memo to prepare for the African exodus that may occur in the next twenty years.



Nah, I'm too busy here.



> When did I ever claim or imply that it must be an accident? Obviously, you're not too knowledgeable on the German right, so let me clue you in. The German right is as radical in ideology as Islamic radicals, they have been known to gather on streets and burn Qurans. So, it may be a likely possibility that in reaction to the surge of migrants, they will take to the streets, and or intentionally walk by migrant centres burning or tearing Qurans or w/e. Now, the question is, will the migrants be mature enough to ignore their baiting or will all Hell break loose? I guess only time will tell.


And if the police wouldn't take it so easy on these right extremists, as they often do, they could arrest them for 'insulting a religion in a manner that could disturb the public peace'. So if they actually did cause a riot with this, they would be made responsible for provoking it. (Not to say that the provoked muslims would get away with commiting crimes themselves, nor should they.)


----------



## Amanda (Sep 10, 2015)

Bill G said:


> I'm praying as hard as I spiritually can.




I'm not sure I want far this or that - they tend to be loonies and I want someone efficient - but I'm going to applaud to all the victories that the righties are going to get all over Europe for this. 

And lol at Merkel & gang crying for Facebook to censor the anti-immigration talk. Over here they've already closed the comment sections of many major news sites and are trying to drown people in pro-immigration propaganda. They're used to people accepting numbly everything they do and are now incredibly butthurt it's not working any more - as if you could just ban away wrong opinions. Come the next elections and their asses are toast.


----------



## Bill G (Sep 10, 2015)

Amanda said:


> I'm not sure I want far this or that - they tend to be loonies



Well, desperate times. We can work out the details later.


----------



## Amanda (Sep 10, 2015)

Bill G said:


> Well, desperate times. We can work out the details later.





Well, yeah. Hungary is currently led by such far right and surprise surprise they're the only ones with the balls to do anything. Everyone else just bend over further and ask which angle the arabs would prefer.

It will get interesting though if and when Hungary sends it's army to protect the border as it said it would do. EU will cry a river but who cares about EU anyway, and Hungary in particular has a respectable track record of flipping the bird to EU when it feels it's needed - if only our politicians had similar spine!

However, it could well lead to corpses. It will be an eventful autumn....


----------



## Bill G (Sep 10, 2015)

Amanda said:


> It will get interesting though if and when Hungary sends it's army to protect the border as it said it would do.



The EU won't do shit. They're a bunch of spineless losers. Poland's been pretty good, too about the refugee situation. I think the Czechs and Slovaks have been holding on, too.



> However, it could well lead to corpses.



Well, I personally won't be losing sleep over that. Making the mother of all omelets. Can't fret over every egg.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 10, 2015)

The culling is coming. 

Nature always course corrects.

Whether that be of the Mother, or the human variety.


----------



## Saishin (Sep 11, 2015)

> *Why are so many migrants heading to Germany and Sweden?*
> 
> As hundreds of thousands of refugees head to Europe, Germany and Sweden exert a bigger pull than other EU countries - but why?
> 
> ...


----------



## Son of Goku (Sep 11, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> You need to keep in mind that Arabs have a bizarre kind of cowardice. They'll gladly die to blow themselves up in order to kill a bunch of civilians, but will equally gladly turn on/abandon their own for their own personal benefit as well. These men are abandoning their families to ISIS/Iranians/whoever because they're too much of a burden to take with them in their quest for free money.



Why you lie so much? You tired? 



> This cowardice/treachery is especially true for Levant (Syrian/Lebanese/Palestinian-Jordanian) Arabs.



And they would say the same thing about you Israelis. And given the tactics of the IDF they wouldn't be wrong. Bombing and shelling residential areas and willfully killing civilians in the hope of killing a couple Hamas fighters, doesn't exactly exude bravery.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 11, 2015)

Son of Goku said:


> Why you lie so much? You tired?
> 
> 
> 
> And they would say the same thing about you Israelis. And given the tactics of the IDF they wouldn't be wrong. Bombing and shelling residential areas and willfully killing civilians in the hope of killing a couple Hamas fighters, doesn't exactly exude bravery.


While I disagree with Mega's post, I disagree with yours too.

Arab armies would do the same and far worse, don't even bother deny it.

I bet you have seen the news on the IDF soldier who tried to arrest a boy who threw rocks at him, only to get lynched by a bunch of Muslim women. Even Arabs praised his restraint on Al Jazeera news, saying that had he been an Arab soldier he would have shot the child and those women right then and there.


----------



## Son of Goku (Sep 11, 2015)

Edward Newgate said:


> While I disagree with Mega's post, I disagree with yours too.
> 
> Arab armies would do the same and far worse, don't even bother deny it.
> 
> I bet you have seen the news on the IDF soldier who tried to arrest a boy who threw rocks at him, only to get lynched by a bunch of Muslim women. Even Arabs praised his restraint on Al Jazeera news, saying that had he been an Arab soldier he would have shot the child and those women right then and there.




Yeah, what a great guy.


Also: This doesn't explain why you disagree with what I said about the cowardice IDF tactics in the Gaza war.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 11, 2015)

Son of Goku said:


> Yeah, what a great guy.


Worse than shooting the kid dead in his head, surely.

Anyhow, my point is, see the difference: Arabs in Syria are unwilling to fight for their home, instead they run to seek shelter in another country, while Arabs women in Israel dare to lynch a soldier.

You wouldn't see this shit happening in Arab countries, because both that kid and those women would've been long dead.


----------



## Son of Goku (Sep 11, 2015)

Edward Newgate said:


> Worse than shooting the kid dead in his head, surely.
> 
> Anyhow, my point is, see the difference: Arabs in Syria are unwilling to fight for their home, instead they run to seek shelter in another country, while Arabs women in Israel dare to lynch a soldier.



The same could be said for Jews who fled Europe to get to Israel or the US rather than stay behind and fight Nazis. But you won't hear me say that, cause I don't see any shame in not throwing yourself into a war.



> You wouldn't see this shit happening in Arab countries, because both that kid and those women would've been long dead.



I wouldn't be so sure. Not every Arab soldier is a cold-blooded killer of children and women, even if his head of state is absolute scum. Also this guy was surounded by cameras, who knows what would have happened if he wasn't under the public eye of the world. We both know that killing children isn't beyond the IDF.

Plus: see my previous edit:
'This doesn't explain why you disagree with what I said about the cowardice IDF tactics in the Gaza war.'


----------



## Son of Goku (Sep 11, 2015)

*US will accept 10,000 Syrian refugees in coming year*



> *US will accept 10,000 Syrian refugees in coming year*
> *
> President Barack Obama tells advisers of plan to take in 10,000 Syrian refugees, according to spokesman*
> 
> ...


----------



## Mider T (Sep 11, 2015)

Unlike Germany, we can actually screen the ones coming into the country which is awesome.  

Wonder what state they'll mostly collect in though...probably New Mexico.


----------



## Son of Goku (Sep 11, 2015)

> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 54 (7 members and 47 guests)



Is that a glitch? Didn't think I'd see these numbers again.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 11, 2015)

Son of Goku said:


> The same could be said for Jews who fled Europe to get to Israel or the US rather than stay behind and fight Nazis. But you won't hear me say that, cause I don't see any shame in not throwing yourself into a war.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not what I meant.

Arabs in Israel allow themselves to do what these women did to that soldier because they know that the IDF won't start shooting at them, camera or no camera. Stop deluding yourself.

Not every Arab soldier is a cold-blood killer, maybe, but I'd like to see some examples where an Arab army took care not to harm citizens like the IDF does.
The fact that so many are fleeing Syria tells that much atleast, not to mention the amount of dead civilians that certainly weren't killed only by rebels (between 70k to 90k according to Wikipedia)

So again, you cannot deny that the IDF goes to great lengths to avoid civilian casualties, unlike Arab armies. These "cowardly tactics" would've amounted to so much death if only the IDF acted like our neighbors. But this was explained to you enough already to this day, you don't give a shit.


----------



## Son of Goku (Sep 11, 2015)

Edward Newgate said:


> That's not what I meant.
> 
> Arabs in Israel allow themselves to do what these women did to that soldier because they know that the IDF won't start shooting at them, camera or no camera. Stop deluding yourself.



I doubt that. They didn't care what he would do to them, once they saw how he was treating that boy.





> Not every Arab soldier is a cold-blood killer, maybe, but I'd like to see some examples where an Arab army took care not to harm citizens like the IDF does.
> The fact that so many are fleeing Syria tells that much atleast, not to mention the amount of dead civilians that certainly weren't killed only by rebels (between 70k to 90k according to Wikipedia)



You mean Assad? Yeah, he doesn't try too hard to spare civilians when he bombs places, that's true. The IDF has to at least look like they care, cause Israel doesn't want to be thown out of the club of civilizied nations, into the compnay of their savage Arab neighbours. So they drop leaflets and declare an entire neighbourhood a warzone and every person within that zone a combatant, weapon or not, before they start bombing the place. Whoever is unable to leave or forced to stay behind or returns to help those who had to stay is free game. Don't tell me that's not cowardice. 



> So again, you cannot deny that the IDF goes to great lengths to avoid civilian casualties, unlike Arab armies. These "cowardly tactics" would've amounted to so much death if only the IDF acted like our neighbors. But this was explained to you enough already to this day, you don't give a shit.



Why would you need to go all out against some silly militant groups who hardly pose any threat to you and throw away what's left from your 'good guy status'?


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Sep 11, 2015)

Son of Goku said:


> I'm not deflecting, you stupid shit. I made myself more than clear for any person with an average intelect to understand. But sadly I don't have the patience to deal with the mentally impaired. So yeah, you may fuck off.



> Riot over torn Quran

> It isn't their fault that their conditions are so shitty. That's what really lead to the riot

>Claims he isn't deflecting

Yes, I guess everyone that slaps you silly around this section is "mentally impaired". Keep telling yourself that 





> And waiting patiently is what they're doing, no other choice. But everybody knows that these procedures take too fucking long in Germany, most of all the Germans themselves. They are meaning to speed up the process, but that's also something that could have and should have been done years ago. *And everybody in Germany who isn't a dumbass agrees with that.... Nah correction, even the dumbasses agree*.



Yes. They should have prepared for something that they never intended to do and were forced to do "years" ago. Brilliant logic.

@bolded Citation required. There is a pretty vocal population of Germans that don't want Germany to accept these migrants, so claiming that everyone in Germany agrees that Germany should have prepared years ago for this is beyond fucking stupid, but what else can I expect from you?




> Says the imbecile who doesn't know the difference between explaining and defending. And fyi, they're plenty of cases where refugees got into mass brawls with each other and had to be pacified by the police. With no Quran in sight.  That must be a mere mystery to you.



Explanation: They got salty over someone tearing a Quran due to their archaic beliefs.

Defending: Well, the conditions are terrible and that's REALLY why they rioted

Is your intellectual capacity so low that YOU can't differentiate between the two?

Yes, there are plenty of cases where brawls have happened, and those have happened for different reasons. In those cases, it would be applicable to claim that the conditions lead to such violence. But in the case we are talking about, there was a very specific reason: a torn Quran. I don't understand why it's so difficult to understand this. On the one hand you claim that tearing a Quran in front of Muslim migrants would incite violence and then on the other you claim that a torn Quran was not what incited violence and continued to give some other bullshit reason.

Is it so difficult to understand that some of these people have backward views and will get violent when their holy book is disparaged? Well, you probably share the same retarded beliefs which is why you so vehemently defend it in the first place.




> So you took my critic of western interventionalism and tried to pit it against my critic of European ill-preparedness for this crisis, and somehow that's supposed to make me look bad?
> 
> 
> Just to be clear: Not bombing places abroad and building refugee shelters at home, are not mutually exclusive. Maybe you could try to find someone to explain this to you in person, cause that's about as dumbed down I can make it for you.



Yes, it makes you look like a fucking buffoon, it's sad that your confirmation bias doesn't allow you to see this. Just to let you know, Western nations granting hundreds of thousands of refugees asylum, is a form of interventionism. It is, by the very definition, Western nations involving themselves in the internal affairs of other countries, something you so actively criticize. And then, you have the audacity, to claim that Western nations have not been "involved" enough lmao

I completely agree that the two are not mutually exclusive, so next time you state one of your usual anti-Western bullshit statements, keep that in mind.

When Western nations take a proactive stance on the affairs of other countries, Son of Goku bitches and whines about them getting involved.

When Western nations allow asylum to people from war-torn countries, Son of Goku bitches that they haven't been involved enough.



No matter the situation, he always finds a way to demonize the Western countries while giving other countries a free pass. 



> So you too never heard of the geneva convention then? I get that Americans aren't that familiar with it, but as a fellow European you should be ashamed of yourself.



I'm not American or European, but nice try.




> Nah, I'm too busy here.



Of course you are. Spending your days on narutoforums and facebook while bitching that other countries and people aren't doing enough. Son of Goku the great humanitarian.  




> And if the police wouldn't take it so easy on these right extremists, as they often do, they could arrest them for 'insulting a religion in a manner that could disturb the public peace'. So if they actually did cause a riot with this, they would be made responsible for provoking it. (Not to say that the provoked muslims would get away with commiting crimes themselves, nor should they.)



Yes, of course, if it was up to you, freedom of speech would be repealed completely 

Thankfully, the German government isn't as baffoonishly dense as yourself. By the logic of something so vague as: "insulting a religion in a manner that could disturb the public peace" it would be enough to go to a group of Muslims and tell them that their religion is fictional. And if they consider it as insulting, then the provoker must be put to jail. 

And it really does hurt to say this, because I hate defending the German government in matters of free speech when they have such terrible laws like imprisonment for holocaust denial.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Sep 11, 2015)

How dare the United States involve themselves in the affairs of other countries!!!! Fuck the West!!!


----------



## Megaharrison (Sep 11, 2015)

Newgate don't even bother with SOG.he's  just triggered the honor of his precious jihadis has been sullied. If Israel treated the palis the way the Arabs treat each other he'd have blown himself up a long time ago.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Sep 11, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> Newgate don't even bother with SOG.he's  just triggered the honor of his precious jihadis has been sullied. If Israel treated the palis the way the Arabs treat each other he'd have blown himself up a long time ago.



Funny that he hasn't said anything about Russia being obligated to take in refugees since they were and have been the premier financier of the Syrian crisis. But what can one expect from a pro-Assad loony.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 11, 2015)

*Islamists in Germany trying to recruit young refugees*


> Berlin (AFP) - Muslim radicals in Germany are trying to recruit some of the growing numbers of asylum seekers reaching the country, according to intelligence services quoted by the German news agency DPA.
> 
> The Islamic extremists "are trying to approach the young unaccompanied refugees, who arrive in our country without their families and are particularly looking for contacts and support," a spokesman for the intelligence service in the southern state of Bavaria told DPA.
> 
> ...


http://news.yahoo.com/islamists-germany-trying-recruit-young-refugees-093024733.html


----------



## Saishin (Sep 11, 2015)

Videos in the links



> *France welcomes first refugees to ease pressure on Germany*
> 
> France is due to welcome some 200 refugees on Wednesday, the first of 24,000 asylum seekers President Fran?ois Hollande has pledged to take in over the next two years.
> 
> ...



http://www.france24.com/en/20150909...refugees-ease-pressure-germany-migrant-crisis



> *The migrants who choose France over Germany*
> 
> Most of the tens of thousands of migrants moving across Europe are heading for Germany, which plans to take in 800,000 refugees this year. But others have set their sights on France and the UK. Our reporters went to meet them.



http://www.france24.com/en/20150910-video-migrants-refugees-germany-france-uk-calais


----------



## Saishin (Sep 11, 2015)

Linkdarkside said:


> *Islamists in Germany trying to recruit young refugees*
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/islamists-germany-trying-recruit-young-refugees-093024733.html


No surprising,there is indeed a risk that some of these refugees are not real refugees,the intelligence will have a hard work for sure.


----------



## Son of Goku (Sep 11, 2015)

heavy_rasengan said:


> > Riot over torn Quran
> 
> > It isn't their fault that their conditions are so shitty. *That's what really lead to the riot*


I didn't say that.

This started with Mega being a fucking alarmist and painting a future where these riots will become the norm. Same with the 'school clothing' story, he's using this riot to support his insane theory where Arab/Muslim/Black immgrants are taking over Europe and turning it into shit. Sure, there are always issues when cultures collide and it will take some time and effort to sort that out, but Mega's "concerns" are rooted in his deep hate for Arabs/Muslims and Blacks, and that is why his fearmongering should be largley ignored or countered.

That's why it's important to see this riot in the context of the inadequate housing situation. Once these refugees start living in their own apartments or houses, with jobs and regular lives, they won't be part of any spontaneous riots such as this one. If one Afghan then converts to Christianty and decides to tear his Quran apart, as it was the case here, he would probably do this within his own walls. Riot averted.



> Yes. They should have prepared for something that they never intended to do and were forced to do "years" ago. Brilliant logic.



What logic?  You make no fucking sense.



> @bolded Citation required. There is a pretty vocal population of Germans that don't want Germany to accept these migrants, so claiming that everyone in Germany agrees that Germany should have prepared years ago for *this is beyond fucking stupid*, but what else can I expect from you?



It really is, but that's something that crept out of your loaded ass, not mine. Expediting the procedures is something all sites agree on. The left wants it so the asylum seekers don't have to spend too much time in these shelters and the right wants it so those who aren't eligble for asylum (an estimated 300k out of the 800k) can be sent back asap. If you need a citation for something as logical as that, go get one yourself you lazy fuck. 



> Yes, there are plenty of cases where brawls have happened, and those have happened for different reasons. In those cases, it would be applicable to claim that the conditions lead to such violence. But in the case we are talking about, there was a very specific reason: a torn Quran. I don't understand why it's so difficult to understand this. On the one hand you claim that tearing a Quran in front of Muslim migrants would incite violence and then on the other you claim that a torn Quran was not what incited violence and continued to give some other bullshit reason.



I never said the Quran tearing wasn't to blame. In fact I said that it was what triggered the riot. But that shelter provided the grounds for it and the affect the conditions had on the people gave the riot a boost.



> Is it so difficult to understand that some of these people have backward views and will get violent when their holy book is disparaged



Yes these people do exist, but they will be less of a problem once they are dispersed across the land and start living normal lifes, instead of being concentrated in one building or even one room with nothing to do. Plus, having them less stressed, less frustated and less angry, will help too. Even you will have to admit that the more miserable someone is, the shorter his/her fuse.



> Well, you probably share the same retarded beliefs which is why you so vehemently defend it in the first place.



Nope. 



> Yes, it makes you look like a fucking buffoon, it's sad that your confirmation bias doesn't allow you to see this. Just to let you know, Western nations granting hundreds of thousands of refugees asylum, is a form of interventionism.



If by granting asylum you mean abiding by the geneva convention, then no, that's nothing like intervening in the affairs of foreign nations, aka interventionism. But please, go ahead a provide a credible definition or any credible source that supports your asinine claim.



> I'm not American or European, but nice try.



You think that's an excuse for not knowing the geneva convention? You sad fuck. 




> Yes, of course, if it was up to you, freedom of speech would be repealed completely
> 
> Thankfully, the German government isn't as baffoonishly dense as yourself. By the logic of something so vague as: "insulting a religion in a manner that could disturb the public peace" it would be enough to go to a group of Muslims and tell them that their religion is fictional. And if they consider it as insulting, then the provoker must be put to jail.



Like it or not, the law exists. And since there is hardly anything that would be more insulting to Islam than destroying a Quran in public, which could also likely disturb the peace, the law would obviously apply here. But that's up for the presiding judge to decide and it would be hard to jail someone for simply voicing an opinion. Intend matters. But if that someone walks into a mosque to voice his opinion with a megaphone, his intentions are quite clear. But depending on the outcome and his personal background (is he a Nazi or a activist who is testing the law or something) the judge may decide to let him of the hook.


----------



## Son of Goku (Sep 11, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> Newgate don't even bother with SOG.he's  just triggered the honor of his precious jihadis has been sullied. If Israel treated the palis the way the Arabs treat each other he'd have blown himself up a long time ago.


Not if the West then starts treating Israel as they treat those Arabs.


----------



## A Optimistic (Sep 11, 2015)

Some of the replies in this thread are disgusting.

My complete sympathies go out to the Syrians.


----------



## Megaharrison (Sep 11, 2015)

Son of Goku said:


> Not if the West then starts treating Israel as they treat those Arabs.



Sending troops to fight our wars whenever we're threatened? That'd be nice. Arab troops have zero combat experience because NATO troops do all the dying for them.


----------



## Megaharrison (Sep 12, 2015)

Also 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZV315xqbRK8&feature=share[/YOUTUBE]


keeeeeeek


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 12, 2015)

Good luck Europe, good luck...


----------



## Son of Goku (Sep 12, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> Sending troops to fight our wars whenever we're threatened? That'd be nice.



Yeah, they're already doing that. 

What wars did the West fight for Syria and pre-war Iraq?


----------



## Mider T (Sep 12, 2015)

*Hungary cracking down on migrants crossing border*





> HUNGARY -- The United Nations Refugee called on the United States on Friday to take in more of the migrants who have fled Syria's Civil War.
> 
> President Obama said Thursday the U.S. will take about 10,000. But at least that many are flooding into Europe everyday. Things are about to get much worse for them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Matariki (Sep 12, 2015)

We need more leaders like Viktor Orb?n


----------



## Saishin (Sep 12, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> Also
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZV315xqbRK8&feature=share[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...


Give them benefits and everything will be alright 


Edward Newgate said:


> Good luck Europe, good luck...


You meant good luck North Europe 

Joking apart in a tv debate in Italy they said more or less that Germany but also Italy and Europe in general we'll need more migrants because we have a very old population with less young ones that are working,a situation that will worse the pension system.



> *France suspends honorary consul in Turkey over boat sales to migrants*
> 
> Laurent Fabius acts after honorary consul found to be selling dinghies and life jackets to refugees
> 
> ...






Bannai said:


> We need more leaders like Viktor Orb?n







> *Austrian Chancellor compares Hungary's treatment of migrants to the Jews under the Nazis*
> 
> The neighbouring countries exchange bitter recriminations as Hungary struggle to contain the inflow
> 
> ...


----------



## Saishin (Sep 12, 2015)

> *Israel a model for Europe on resettling migrants, says Swedish official*
> 
> Russian Jewish immigration gave Israel the fuel for the Start-Up Nation – and Syrian immigration can do the same for Europe, according to Stockholm’s start-up chief
> 
> ...


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Sep 12, 2015)

Son of Goku said:


> I didn't say that.
> 
> That's why it's important to see this riot in the context of the inadequate housing situation. Once these refugees start living in their own apartments or houses, with jobs and regular lives,* they won't be part of any spontaneous riots such as this one. *If one Afghan then converts to Christianty and decides to tear his Quran apart, as it was the case here, he would probably do this within his own walls. Riot averted.



No, they won't be, but it's not hard to imagine them a conducting a purposeful riot anytime they feel their religious values insulted by German nationals. That's when the problems and the clash with the right will begin. Again, i'll ask, do they have the maturity to ignore these things?





> What logic?  You make no fucking sense.



>Germany should have prepared for an influx of migration that they never intended or wanted to receive. 

You see nothing wrong with that statement?




> It really is, but that's something that crept out of your loaded ass, not mine. Expediting the procedures is something all sites agree on. The left wants it so the asylum seekers don't have to spend too much time in these shelters and the right wants it so those who aren't eligble for asylum (an estimated 300k out of the 800k) can be sent back asap.



Lmao. It's so pathetic when you have to change goal posts.

This is what you stated:



> But everybody knows that these procedures take too fucking long in Germany, most of all the Germans themselves. *They are meaning to speed up the process, but that's also something that could have and should have been done years ago. And everybody in Germany who isn't a dumbass agrees with that.... Nah correction, even the dumbasses agree.*



I'll repeat, a large portion of German people do not want the migrants _at all_ in their country let alone have the German government _speed_ up the process of embedding them within the population or having prepared to do so years ago. The fact that you think all Germans agree with this, is again, beyond fucking stupid.



> If you need a citation for something as logical as that, go get one yourself you lazy fuck.



Makes a universal claim like "everyone X" and then tells me to find a citation myself because his dumb ass can't admit to making a ridiculous claim. Don't make a statement if you can't support it.




> I never said the Quran tearing wasn't to blame. In fact I said that it was what triggered the riot. *But that shelter provided the grounds for it and the affect the conditions had on the people gave the riot a boost*.



Did you not state earlier that tearing a Quran in front of Muslims would incite violence? So does that not imply that they would become violent _regardless_ of their conditions? Why the fuck do you contradict yourself so much? There have been riots, burnings, killings, etc. in parts of the world for blasphemy alone without such conditions being the catalyst.

You must be brain dead if you haven't understood that this has been my point since the beginning. That there will be a clash of cultures due to the archaic beliefs of some (perhaps many) of the migrants. Mega may say some strange things sometimes but he is spot on in that assessment. 





> If by granting asylum you mean abiding by the geneva convention, then no, that's nothing like intervening in the affairs of foreign nations, aka interventionism. But please, go ahead a provide a credible definition or any credible source that supports your asinine claim.





> :  the theory or practice of intervening; specifically :  governmental interference in economic affairs at home or in political affairs of another country







> the policy or doctrine of intervening, especially government interference in the affairs of another state or in domestic economic affairs.







> The theory of interventionism examines the nature and justifications of interfering with another polity (that is, political organization) or with choices made by individuals. Interventionism is characterized by the use or threat of force or coercion to alter a political or cultural situation nominally outside the intervenor's moral or political jurisdiction. It commonly deals with a government's interventions in other governments' affairs--and is thus an aspect of political philosophy,* but it can also be extended to interventions in others' cultures, religions, lifestyles, and economic activities--and thus can fit into applied ethics, covering such issues as paternalism, imperialism, and topics in business, medical, and environmental ethics*.





Now shut the fuck up. Interventionism is a vague term, it can be applied proactively and also adversely such as what the United Nations often does. Furthermore, like I stated, it can be applied to a country involving themselves in the affairs of another by giving asylum to their nationals. So next time you bitch about Western interventionism, keep this in mind.





> You think that's an excuse for not knowing the geneva convention? You sad fuck.



Oh no, I know the Geneva Convention very, very well, I'm just not a na?ve retard that believes a treaty made over 60 years ago (initially solely for Europe) has the same standing it does now.





> *Like it or not, the law exists. And since there is hardly anything that would be more insulting to Islam than destroying a Quran in public, which could also likely disturb the peace, the law would obviously apply here.* But that's up for the presiding judge to decide and it would be hard to jail someone for simply voicing an opinion. Intend matters. But if that someone walks into a mosque to voice his opinion with a megaphone, his intentions are quite clear. But depending on the outcome and his personal background (is he a Nazi or a activist who is testing the law or something) the judge may decide to let him of the hook.



Can you provide a precedent? Because by the same logic, Muhammad drawing contests would be illegal too, and yet they're not.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 12, 2015)

they were part of fatwas and giant riots every time anyone drew a doodle of mohamed before the migrant crisis, imagine now


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Sep 12, 2015)

Banhammer said:


> they were part of fatwas and giant riots every time anyone drew a doodle of mohamed before the migrant crisis, imagine now



Exactly!  But unfortunately, we're trying to reason with someone that believes people should not have the freedom to draw pictures if said pictures hurts the feelings of others. If something like that happened in Germany he'd be the first to defend the actions of the Muslims would ludicrous shit like : they incited violence, or their poor conditions lead to the riots not their archaic beliefs, etc.


----------



## Pliskin (Sep 12, 2015)

While I agree with SoG at large, the thought of my country jailing someone for tearing out a page of a book he/she owns is bonkers. If that were to happen, some nazi party probably would enter parliament the first time since World War II riding that train of outrage.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 12, 2015)

> f immigrant innovation success



He does know who we're talking about, right?


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 12, 2015)

So why are we calling them "migrants" instead of refugees now? The implication there is much more benign and casual.


----------



## Saishin (Sep 13, 2015)

> *Germany to 'reintroduce border controls' with Austria as Munich struggles with refugee arrivals*
> 
> Germany has reintroduced border controls with Austria, its interior minister has confirmed, halting all trains and deploying 2,100 riot police to help carry out checks.
> 
> ...



http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...ds-of-refugees-arrive-in-munich-10498880.html


----------



## Darth Xanatos (Sep 13, 2015)

^
It`s  about damn time. Munich, the capital of Bavaria,  is completely overrun by swarms of migrants. 20.000 of these folks arrive there per day!  They actually seem to think this is their promised land. Migrants sleeping everywhere,  at the train station, in the parks and in the city itself. Encouraging these guys to invade us was the dumbest move of our government I can imagine. Thank you Mrs Merkel.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Sep 13, 2015)

Can we expect Schengen to be scrapped now, only because it's backfired so spectacularly on Germany?




Darth Xanatos said:


> Encouraging these guys to invade us was the dumbest move of our government I can imagine. Thank you Mrs Merkel.



It gives me _great_ pleasure to tell all you Krauts on this forum: I told you so. -.-


----------



## Savior (Sep 13, 2015)

The Germans need to be strong now because in the long run the country will benefit immensely from the refugees.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Sep 13, 2015)

Savior said:


> The Germans need to be strong now because in the long run the country will benefit immensely from the refugees.


----------



## Savior (Sep 13, 2015)

When I visited England this year, there were so many minorities. I can't wait to see how it looks in a decade or so. 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 13, 2015)

"So many minorities" is an oxymoron

"When I visited" explains its obliviousness


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Sep 13, 2015)

Savior said:


> When I visited England this year, there were so many minorities. I can't wait to see how it looks in a decade or so.
> 
> Keep up the good work!



Aye, those ghettos, honour killings, hate preachers, trojan horse schools, acid throwing, female genital mutilation and plenty more are but some of the wondrous contributions alongside native British tea and crumpets, governor.


----------



## Savior (Sep 13, 2015)

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-34100662



> A mass rally in support of refugees has passed off peacefully in the eastern German city of Dresden.
> 
> The Dresden region has recently been the scene of several violent anti-migrant protests organised by right-wing groups.





> In London, tens of thousands of people, some carrying placards that read "Open the Borders" and "Refugees In" marched towards the prime ministerial residence in Downing Street.
> 
> There were similar demonstrations in other UK cities.
> 
> ...





Meanwhile the rightwingers...look like hooligans at a Liverpool match.


----------



## WT (Sep 13, 2015)

MbS said:


> Aye, those ghettos, honour killings, hate preachers, trojan horse schools, acid throwing, female genital mutilation and plenty more are but some of the wondrous contributions alongside native British tea and crumpets, governor.



Historically, without the influx of immigrants, Britain today would be some 3rd world shit-hole. 

Yes, there are negative consequences because you are bringing in different cultures, but you're also bringing in exceptional talent. Recently it was discovered that a p*d*p**** ring was operating in the UK where a group of men would travel across cities to groom pregnant women who once gave birth would allow the men to molest the babies. That's fucking disgusting beyond belief. The p*d*p**** ring was operated by middle aged white men. 

My father was an immigrant and he was fortunate to move to the UK many years ago. He was a doctor and has contributed to the UK by saving peoples lives and paying taxes. I've done the same, although not a doctor, work in the financial sector. Immigrants have bought in so much business, most of your taxi drivers are Pakistani, all the great south Asian restaurants in the UK are operated by immigrant chefs, for 40 years doctors from South Asia have propped up and provided the backbone to the NHS. 

You should be thankful of all these things.


----------



## Savior (Sep 13, 2015)

MbS said:


> Aye, those ghettos, honour killings, hate preachers, trojan horse schools, acid throwing, female genital mutilation and plenty more are wondrous contributions to British tea and crumpets, governor.



It takes some time to integrate into society and move past the customs of their home countries. Their kids will be freer of such negative cultural practices. Lucky for you, these immigrants will help the U.K have a brighter future. Many immigrants are much more hardworking than the local populace and are grateful for their new lives. 




> "When I visited" explains its obliviousness



Yes, I noticed how much England has changed compared to before. Looking forward to seeing it in a decade.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 13, 2015)

PSA: My friends in the jewish community are now reporting that racial conflicts have led to jewish stores in Brussels and paris being force shut down due to the migrant crisis, as the police told them they will no longer guarantee their safety

Upon bankruptcy, some of them are hopping the boat onto Israel, others are getting security guards to maintain order in super markets


Please, stay calm and carry on


----------



## Punished Pathos (Sep 13, 2015)

Pliskin said:


> the thought of my country jailing someone for tearing out a page of a book he/she owns is bonkers.



Political Correctness at an all time high


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 13, 2015)

In the Hague, there are now Sharia districts where only military police dare to tread


----------



## Deer Lord (Sep 13, 2015)

That link is wrong, me thinks


----------



## Akatora (Sep 13, 2015)

This is frustrating to see.
Yes it is bad to see poor people, people dying etc.
But the really frustrating thing this is showing us is just how incompetent the politicans of europe are.
Migration worries have excisted for decades, how the hell can they not have plans for this?

The media is being exploited by the imigrants and the media helps forming the opinions of the masses and the masses in turn make the politicans act.
THis is troublesome, since politicans have now confirmed my worry that they are not suitable leaders, a leader has to make harsh decissions, a leader has to be thinking long term solutions.
Politicans are to scared to do what has to be done and even worse so is how they succumb to group pressure.

It's truly sad that the arabic leaders might actually be the ones doing the most rational line of thinking regarding this issue.(aka shut the borders and just pay aid)

While it's tough, people need to make decissions with their minds not their empotions. As it's said in spiderman: With great power follow a great responsibility"
We can't help everyone.

However the great powers has to form a solution to syria so they can return. Still Syria is just a small issue compared to the truly big one of handling the increasing human population.(Especially when wanting to held the human rights as the highest justification)
Honestly the human rights are a great thing, however they should not be rated above the future.



As for the future of europe...
I have had my considerations that one day it might end up with Russia "Liberating" whats left of europe and be seen as saviors, but that is just speculations for something decades into the future.
Yes i have my concerns that immigrations will eventually be the trigger for ww3


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Sep 13, 2015)

WT said:


> Historically, without the influx of immigrants, Britain today would be some 3rd world shit-hole.
> 
> Yes, there are negative consequences because you are bringing in different cultures, but you're also bringing in exceptional talent. Recently it was discovered that a p*d*p**** ring was operating in the UK where a group of men would travel across cities to groom pregnant women who once gave birth would allow the men to molest the babies. That's fucking disgusting beyond belief. The p*d*p**** ring was operated by middle aged white men.
> 
> ...





Savior said:


> It takes some time to integrate into society and move past the customs of their home countries. Their kids will be freer of such negative cultural practices. Lucky for you, these immigrants will help the U.K have a brighter future. Many immigrants are much more hardworking than the local populace and are grateful for their new lives.



The difference between then and recent years (post 97) is that immigration was more tightly controlled and manageable. It required migrants to possess certain skills to meet the labour needs of the national economy, and were able to support themselves. The result was smoother cohesion and productivity, for both migrants and the country.

Immigration today doesn’t make a distinction, and is now a tool for exploitation of unskilled labour en masse, and encouraged by the Left who are obsessed with the wonders of multiculturalism to rub in the Right's face. The result is that it’s becoming increasingly more difficult to integrate so many migrants, and the result is always going to be ghettos and harmful behaviour. No one profits.



> Yes, I noticed how much England has changed compared to before. Looking forward to seeing it in a decade.



Pro-tip Saviour, London isn’t England.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Sep 13, 2015)

Darth Xanatos said:


> ^
> It`s  about damn time. Munich, the capital of Bavaria,  is completely overrun by swarms of migrants. 20.000 of these folks arrive there per day!  They actually seem to think this is their promised land. Migrants sleeping everywhere,  at the train station, in the parks and in the city itself. Encouraging these guys to invade us was the dumbest move of our government I can imagine. Thank you Mrs Merkel.






MbS said:


> Can we expect Schengen to be scrapped now, only because it's backfired so spectacularly on Germany?



Well, each member can suspend Schengen in it borders in case of emergency but I think we see the last moments of Schengen. Too bad, it was very practical for Europeans citizens.

We supposed to accept 24,000 migrants but lot of them don't even want to come. They want to stay in Germany.

Good luck Germany.


----------



## Saishin (Sep 13, 2015)

Darth Xanatos said:


> ^
> It`s  about damn time. Munich, the capital of Bavaria,  is completely overrun by swarms of migrants. 20.000 of these folks arrive there per day!  They actually seem to think this is their promised land. Migrants sleeping everywhere,  at the train station, in the parks and in the city itself. Encouraging these guys to invade us was the dumbest move of our government I can imagine. Thank you Mrs Merkel.


B-but majority of Germans love to welcome the refugees 

or maybe there is enough workforce for the future so they don't need anymore others 


Banhammer said:


> In the Hague, there are now Sharia districts where only military police dare to tread


Really?


----------



## Darth Xanatos (Sep 13, 2015)

> B-but majority of Germans love to welcome the refugees
> 
> or maybe there is enough workforce for the future so they don't need anymore others



It`s true that we have many delusional people over here. They want to reshape Germany into some kind of hippie country. "Refugees are welcome here", "Everyone is welcome", "No tolerance for the intolerant", "Feminism fuck yeah" 

Funnily they are contradicting themselfes. Cause they are iniviting people from muslim countries. In other words: Misogynists, Homophobes and religious zealots . I doubt the muslims will show our hippies much tolerance. I for myself don`t know a tolerant and democratic muslim country.


----------



## Saishin (Sep 13, 2015)

Another tragedy  

Where is the EU? hundreds maybe thousands have died in the Mediterrean but the EU didn't move a finger,now that the migrants are pushing at the balkan borders worrying Germany the EU is interested to do something,now it became supportive,people are going on the streets to show their sympathy (nothing bad in that) but were they were when the migrants were dying in the south? 



> *Babies and children among 34 dead in migrant boat sinking off Greece*
> 
> At least 34 people drowned when their overcrowded boat capsized in high winds off a Greek island in the latest migrant tragedy at sea
> 
> ...


----------



## Saishin (Sep 13, 2015)

Darth Xanatos said:


> It`s true that we have many delusional people over here. They want to reshape Germany into some kind of hippie country. "Refugees are welcome here", "Everyone is welcome", "No tolerance for the intolerant", "Feminism fuck yeah"
> 
> Funnily they are contradicting themselfes. Cause they are iniviting people from muslim countries. In other words: Misogynists, Homophobes and religious zealots . I doubt the muslims will show our hippies much tolerance. I for myself don`t know a tolerant and democratic muslim country.


You know on tv I saw a debate about all this situation and talking about Italy and Germany and Europe in general they were saying that in the future Europe will need migrants to sustain the pension system,with an old european population growing more and more according to them we will need young migrants to work here or it will be impossible to maintain the pension,and that's why Germany decided to accept the refugees since the country has the oldest population in Europe,that is more or less what I listened from the debaters.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 13, 2015)

Banhammer said:


> PSA: My friends in the jewish community are now reporting that racial conflicts have led to jewish stores in Brussels and paris being force shut down due to the migrant crisis, as the police told them they will no longer guarantee their safety
> 
> Upon bankruptcy, some of them are hopping the boat onto Israel, others are getting security guards to maintain order in super markets
> 
> ...



Requoting myself for reasons


----------



## Darth Xanatos (Sep 13, 2015)

Saishin said:


> You know on tv I saw a debate about all this situation and talking about Italy and Germany and Europe in general they were saying that in the future Europe will need migrants to sustain the pension system,with an old european population growing more and more according to them we will need young migrants to work here or it will be impossible to maintain the pension,and that's why Germany decided to accept the refugees since the country has the oldest population in Europe,that is more or less what I listened from the debaters.



Why would a country invite swarms of uneducated people without a will to integrate though? I think that these immigrants which are coming now will destroy our welfare state system. 

If we need immigration, we should do it like the USA: Only accept people with skills, with a chance to get a job. I would be the first one to welcome educated people from South Korea, Italy or even Russia


----------



## Akatora (Sep 13, 2015)

Saishin said:


> Another tragedy
> 
> Where is the EU? hundreds maybe thousands have died in the Mediterrean but the EU didn't move a finger,now that the migrants are pushing at the balkan borders worrying Germany the EU is interested to do something,now it became supportive,people are going on the streets to show their sympathy (nothing bad in that) but were they were when the migrants were dying in the south?



THis is a tragedy yes, but really?
People die of hunger all around the world wheres the EU -_-
What the EU sadly should have done was not help the refuges onto European soil but help them to the european ambasays around the world and have their cases handled there and if granted help them to europe then.

EU is not a bad guy here as you and so many write, it's the same as calling a person a badguy for not granting you a gift.
While it should not be a bad action not to grant a gift, but rather be seen as a good action to grant one.
Everyone needs to think ahead even if it hurts, there need to come a solution where these people can return to syria asap, because the more people who gets here the harder it'll get to convince them to return eventually and violence will get more likely.


Theres several angles to all situations, one need to keep that in mind.

Finally yes EU should have had plans for how to handle this stuff decades ago.
It's truly frustrating to see these things and realize things will only get worse in the comming decades as should have been predicted from politicans prefering to pass the big issues to the next generation and allow the issues to keep growing rather than find solutions.

It doesn't help that the parties that truly benefit from this are the ones who will likely just do more harm with the money.


----------



## Akatora (Sep 13, 2015)

Saishin said:


> You know on tv I saw a debate about all this situation and talking about Italy and Germany and Europe in general they were saying that in the future Europe will need migrants to sustain the pension system,with an old european population growing more and more according to them we will need young migrants to work here or it will be impossible to maintain the pension,and that's why Germany decided to accept the refugees since the country has the oldest population in Europe,that is more or less what I listened from the debaters.





Europe and the rest of the world's population decreasing would only be a good thing in the long run. It's the rate at the decrease and growth in some countries that's worrying.
A majority of world issues would be so much easier had the worlds population been far lower.
Personally i think it would probably be ideal at around 2 billion even though i realize that is still far to many people for surstainability in the long run.(The extreme case would be looking at our role in nature and comparing us to the role we want to take in the food chains, scientists have said we should at around 2 million people in the world. Yes 2 million not 7-8 billion or however many people we are now)


----------



## Saishin (Sep 13, 2015)

Banhammer said:


> falacy
> 
> Not only this crushes native birth rates because of the added financial burden, the boom is always single generational. Second generation has similar birth rates previous generations but now there's an even more immense aged demographic to sustain, on taxes raised by the marginal return of unskilled labor, all the while having rendered the native population into a childless, less fulfiled minority


Oh well,we'll see how things will turn out  are you German?

And while in West Europe people for the most are rallying in support of the refugees in East Europe people rally against them

I don't know how Merkel came in mind to say that they would have welcome all the refugees and now they are asking for help,I mean this is a very noble act from Germany to take all these people but let's be honest in a practical way it is really difficult maybe impossible even for a super efficient country like Germany to deal with such influx of persons,she said that Germany can make it,I really hope that it can.



> *Thousands rally against forced EU migrant quotas as 'overwhelmed' Germany pleads for help*
> 
> THOUSANDS of Europeans have vented their anger at the "endless" migrant crisis as Germany struggles to cope with the record-breaking number of arrivals.
> 
> ...





[YOUTUBE]ijbSJB7LVXk[/YOUTUBE]

[youtube]6ZaMsCDXD84[/youtube]

In West Europe pro-refugees rallies instead

[youtube]Z3BPgZVRR6Q[/youtube]


----------



## Megaharrison (Sep 13, 2015)

Banhammer said:


> Requoting myself for reasons



At least those evil contributing assimilated Jews will be replaced by ttly progressive contributing Muslims


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Sep 13, 2015)

Ladies and gentlemen, here Charlie Hebdo's reaction to the migrant crisis.
This is why I don't always like their "humour"....


*Spoiler*: __ 



Entitled “So Close to His Goal”, the first drawing features Aylan lying face down on the sand near a publicity board of a 2-for-1 McDonald Happy Meal saying what translates into: “Two menus of children for the price of one.”




On the left side, a man, supposedly Jesus, stands on the water while saying “Christians walk on waters… Muslims kids sink.”


----------



## Megaharrison (Sep 13, 2015)

Charlie Hebdo is too afraid to draw Mohammad anymore and is now siding with migrants. kek. Terrorism works


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 13, 2015)

Le M?le Absolu said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, here Charlie Hebdo's reaction to the migrant crisis.
> This is why I don't always like their "humour"....
> 
> 
> ...



It's not "Menus of Children" it's "Children Menus"




Megaharrison said:


> At least those evil contributing assimilated Jews will be replaced by ttly progressive contributing Muslims



Totally


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Sep 13, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> Charlie Hebdo is too afraid to draw Mohammad anymore and is now siding with migrants. kek. Terrorism works



I don't really know if they took a side. In this case they mock the death of this kid.
Charlie Hebdo were always a far left paper.


----------



## Saishin (Sep 13, 2015)

@Le Male well yeah Charlie Hebdo satire can be somtimes pretty rude but oh well they can sell newspaper thanks to this otherwise probably their sellings would low.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Sep 13, 2015)

Banhammer said:


> It's not "Menus of Children" it's "Children Menus"



My bad, I copy pasted it from an Moroccan source.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 13, 2015)

Saishin said:


> Oh well,we'll see how things will turn out  are you German?



The economy is in the shitter, the jews are getting witch hunted and racial tensions up as russian encroaches onto Ukraine

We've already seen where this is headed


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 13, 2015)

Saishin said:


> @Le Male well yeah Charlie Hebdo satire can be somtimes pretty rude but oh well they can sell newspaper thanks to this otherwise probably their sellings would low.
> 
> A couple of days ago NL made an anti immigrant rally
> 
> [youtube]NJvRFPTUNak[/youtube]



netherlands outside of Holland in particular are livid, with few of the average voter actually having any stock left in the UN


----------



## Saishin (Sep 13, 2015)

Darth Xanatos said:


> Why would a country invite swarms of uneducated people without a will to integrate though? I think that these immigrants which are coming now will destroy our welfare state system.
> 
> If we need immigration, we should do it like the USA: Only accept people with skills, with a chance to get a job. I would be the first one to welcome educated people from South Korea, Italy or even Russia


Well everybody are saying that the Syrians are all well educated and skilled workers,at first Germany wanted to get them only but then decided to get also other refugees from other nations iirc


Akatora said:


> THis is a tragedy yes, but really?
> People die of hunger all around the world wheres the EU -_-
> What the EU sadly should have done was not help the refuges onto European soil but help them to the european ambasays around the world and have their cases handled there and if granted help them to europe then.
> 
> ...


What it is incredible it is that everybody are talking to take and welcome the refugees but few are talking to help them in their homes,what the international community should do is to work in two fronts,to help the real refugees and expell the ones that are not real refugees and don't risk nothing if sent back,for example many among them are from Bangladesh and Pakistan,there aren't wars in those countries and to help poor countries to develop and improve the social-economic conditions and solve the wars on going,as far as I know I didn't see any strong efforts to intervene directly in those regions.

Another thing is to stop to depict Europe as a heaven to developing countries,because yes there is peace and stability and prosperity but the El Dorado is finished long time ago,those who came 20-30 years ago and now are fully integrated and are Europeans were very lucky,times were different back then,this is more true now that the continent is under an economic crisis,unless you're not a skilled worker the chances to find a work in Europe are low.In some documentaries they interviewed young Africans migrants and they response that they want to come in Europe to do the football player,that's their dream,it is a beautiful dream,nothing to say against it but let's be realistic how many of them will become footballer? maybe few.


Akatora said:


> Europe and the rest of the world's population decreasing would only be a good thing in the long run. It's the rate at the decrease and growth in some countries that's worrying.
> A majority of world issues would be so much easier had the worlds population been far lower.
> Personally i think it would probably be ideal at around 2 billion even though i realize that is still far to many people for surstainability in the long run.(The extreme case would be looking at our role in nature and comparing us to the role we want to take in the food chains, scientists have said we should at around 2 million people in the world. Yes 2 million not 7-8 billion or however many people we are now)


Easy to say but not to do it,the governments of overpopulated nations should implement program that teach responsible births


----------



## Illairen (Sep 13, 2015)

Darth Xanatos said:


> ^
> It`s  about damn time. Munich, the capital of Bavaria,  is completely overrun by swarms of migrants. 20.000 of these folks arrive there per day!  They actually seem to think this is their promised land. Migrants sleeping everywhere,  at the train station, in the parks and in the city itself. Encouraging these guys to invade us was the dumbest move of our government I can imagine. Thank you Mrs Merkel.



Munich has its hands full because it is the first destination of all refugees after they cross the Austrian-German border. But that`s just a logistical problem. There is still plenty of space in Germany. 

And please....I live in Munich. I haven`t seen any refugee camps in the parcs.Granted that the situation at the central train station could be better but please don`t make stuff up.


----------



## Savior (Sep 13, 2015)

So beautiful.

Keep doing you Germany.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Sep 13, 2015)

I can't even begin to understand the plight of refugees because I am fortunate(foreseeable future) to never have that status. Although I certainly make an attempt to sit and think to myself about the forced uprooting of these families from their homes by the savages who are involved in what appears to be pointless wars that have no ending in sight as new waves of conflict erupt randomly to engulf another section of the Middle East. From one set of dangers these displaced victims of war, through no fault of their own, are braving new sets during the perilous journeys to the dangerous waters of the Mediterranean Sea. When they arrive on the shores of peaceful Europe they are turned away, not out of cold indifference but well thought through government policies designed to keep the region stable. Of the millions of these men, women and children that survive the crossing from Africa and Middle East to Europe, a select few are given temporary accomodation as a result of humanitarian obligations. It's no doubt heartbreaking for refugees to be turned away because it triples the chances of death, usually caused by extreme poverty. I can't imagine the despair.

On the other hand, many of these people who are escaping Syria and Africa are arriving in Europe with their wives and children. The volume of refugees coupled with migrants is huge. Germany, for example, has taken over 800,000 refugees. A significant percentage of those are culturally different and don't speak German. There is no way to know whether these people are on a conveyor belt towards Islamic extremism. We can certainly guess they are Muslims. War changes people—even the very kindest. The trauma should be healed but sometimes people bite the hands that initially provided care out of a sense of misconceived entitlement. There are unfortunately too many people that view their adopted home as foreign and identify with their ancestral roots. Imagine their reaction in a few years when countries in Europe are conducting defensive bombings against ISIS. Those 800K refugees will carry huge political effect and by doing so could be undermining their country's interests in addition to endangering themselves and others around them. Look at how often homegrown terrorists attack their country only because of their roots. 

In my humble opinion, Germany is taking in too many refugees. I wonder how much that could impact the German economy, cultural norms (Syrians are Muslims) not to mention the drastic population increase would put a strain on German hospitals as they inevitably treat traumatised, sick, wounded, disabled and dying refugees. 800,000 is unusually high volume of people to accomodate.

Sorry to say that even though people have moral obligations they shouldn't bend backwards to the point of self-ruination—especially if they played no part in causing the plight of refugees. However, of course I am not completely against taking in these people who haven't actually done anything wrong.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 13, 2015)

WT said:


> Historically, without the influx of immigrants, Britain today would be some 3rd world shit-hole.
> 
> Yes, there are negative consequences because you are bringing in different cultures, but you're also bringing in exceptional talent. Recently it was discovered that a p*d*p**** ring was operating in the UK where a group of men would travel across cities to groom pregnant women who once gave birth would allow the men to molest the babies. That's fucking disgusting beyond belief. The p*d*p**** ring was operated by middle aged white men.
> 
> ...


Legal immigrants who contribute are cool, free for all refugee camps of drains on society aren't.   Ironically, Donald Trump's plan would work here...kick email out and rescreen em.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 13, 2015)

We already take in all 'dem doctors and lawyers and buisness executives.

They're called migrants


----------



## Mider T (Sep 13, 2015)

Not news, or at least not important enough to be out of the migrant thread.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 14, 2015)

So....

To anyone that supports letting the thousands of refugees into Europe, have any of y'all ever stopped to think that there might be ISIS members posing as refugees?

It's not so farfetched when the majority of the refugees are males.


----------



## Akatora (Sep 14, 2015)

Saishin said:


> Another thing is to stop to depict Europe as a heaven to developing countries,because yes there is peace and stability and prosperity but the El Dorado is finished long time ago*,those who came 20-30 years ago and now are fully integrated* and are Europeans were very lucky,times were different back then,this is more true now that the continent is under an economic crisis,unless you're not a skilled worker the chances to find a work in Europe are low.In some documentaries they interviewed young Africans migrants and they response that they want to come in Europe to do the football player,that's their dream,it is a beautiful dream,nothing to say against it but let's be realistic how many of them will become footballer? maybe few.



I hope your right for the majority in the bold area, but I'm sad to say i doubt most of them are in deed fully integrated(of the ones who arrived from the middle east)
When they keep talking about 3'rd generation of immigrants, something is clerarly gone wrong if they haven't fully been able to adapt.
To start with all of those arranged marriages taking place with people of their land of origin, if by 3 generations there hyasn't been any pairings between the immigrants and the original population... then I have to doubt that they can really be refered to as well integrated in society.

Know of some great cases where its worked greatly, but when the immigrants keep refering to themselves by their land of origin rather than the country they've spend their entire lives in something is cearly gone wrong.
We do not need second societies within society


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 14, 2015)

Middle Eastern sewage has been trickling into Yurope for years...this tidal wave of shit though?

this is how cultures implode and civilizations die.


i had projected at least a century before the moozies outbred the European...

looks like it'll happen a lot sooner. GG Europe, you just got Zerg rushed.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Sep 14, 2015)

I think qualitatively, Cameron is taking the right approach: take refugees direct from camps in Turkey and Lebanon rather than Greece and Italy. It discourages people to take the trip to europe, it means you get to take vulnerable people like children and disabled rather than fit men, and Greece/Italy are perfectly adequate destinations for immigrants anyway. It's not as if they have rape gangs going around the camps or anything.

Quantitatively I don't know, I haven't really looked into the numbers of the thing.


Akatora said:


> Europe and the rest of the world's population decreasing would only be a good thing in the long run. It's the rate at the decrease and growth in some countries that's worrying.
> A majority of world issues would be so much easier had the worlds population been far lower.
> Personally i think it would probably be ideal at around 2 billion even though i realize that is still far to many people for surstainability in the long run.(The extreme case would be looking at our role in nature and comparing us to the role we want to take in the food chains, scientists have said we should at around 2 million people in the world. Yes 2 million not 7-8 billion or however many people we are now)


More people coming to europe means the population growth of the world slows down, because the birth rates of the immigrants reduce to near that of the native population.

But really, the world could sustain 24 billion people if it got its act together a bit.


----------



## Saishin (Sep 14, 2015)

> *Portugal far-right party slams Islamic invasion*
> 
> Jos Pinto Coelho, the leader of Portugals extreme-right National Renewal Party or PNR, has compared the arrival of refugees in Europe to an Islamic invasion and has called on the government to protect the Portuguese.
> 
> The PNR leader told the Lusa News Agency there are large sections of Portuguese society who are against the arrival of refugees from the Middle East and said the government should first take care of its people, such as those living on the streets or who have been evicted from their homes, over allowing an invasion which he said is not by means of arms, but rather by means of numbers.







> *Portugals Catholic Church to open its doors to 15,000 refugees*
> 
> As the Portuguese government works on plans to take in more than 4,000 refugees, the countrys bishops have pledged total support to the weekend appeal by the Pope that every parish, sanctuary, monastery and religious community in Europe open its doors to at least one family of fleeing migrants.
> 
> ...


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 14, 2015)

More like, the extreme right party is the only party so much as acknowledging the refugees.

It's election year, and no one wants to touch that shit hole of a topic


The only comment the left leaning party of the two parties struggle has made is that "we could put them to work cleaning up forest grounds" and that's the one with a jailed former pm for corruption scandals.

Needless to say, it's not looking good.


----------



## Akatora (Sep 14, 2015)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> But really, the world could sustain 24 billion people if it got its act together a bit.




By the gods...
I hope your not being serious here, what kind of cosmetic world would that have to be.
The world should never become a machine and certainly not a machine that needs mechanics to keep it functioning.
It's a planet we live on after all not a spaceship.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 14, 2015)

ShiggyDiggyDoo said:


> So....
> 
> To anyone that supports letting the thousands of refugees into Europe, have any of y'all ever stopped to think that there might be ISIS members posing as refugees?
> 
> It's not so farfetched when the majority of the refugees are males.



Males and Females it matters not, ISIS has female members as well and we shouldn't dictate if someone is a genuine refugee or not by gender.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 14, 2015)

You should just turn most of them away anyways.


----------



## Savior (Sep 14, 2015)

Fear mongering as usual. Have a heart and brain people. ISIS isn't everywhere. These refugees need help.


----------



## Saishin (Sep 14, 2015)

Banhammer said:


> The economy is in the shitter, the jews are getting witch hunted and racial tensions up as russian encroaches onto Ukraine
> 
> We've already seen where this is headed


I can't believe German economy is in the shitter,all the datss indicates good performances.

Let's hope things do not worse but I don't think the Germans will allow this,they have learned from their past,this why also they are so welcoming toward the refugees to show a different image of their country especially after what Merkel did with Greece and its bailout issue showing a iron fist to not give any grants,there was like a bad image that Germany gave to the others at least this is what some debaters said.


Banhammer said:


> netherlands outside of Holland in particular are livid, with few of the average voter actually having any stock left in the UN


NL is for Northern League an Italy's anti-immigrant party not Netherlands


----------



## Saishin (Sep 14, 2015)

Btw the tv gave the news that Germany re-activated the train transportation with Austria.

And a German journalist said that stadium,gyms are used to host the refugees but this create a problem because for the time being people cannot go to gym and do sport activities,is this true? you know there this difficult phase to administrate this crisis


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 14, 2015)

Saishin said:


> I can't believe German economy is in the shitter,all the datss indicates good performances.



There are more economies involved than Germoney's but it's worth nothing that in deutschland, the top demographics are the ones holding most of the wealth.

True, they are doing relatively well, but let's not fall in the same "magic germany" and "second mecca" bullshit the rest of the world is buying into, please.


> Let's hope things do not worse but I don't think the Germans will allow this


,


Heh



> they have learned from their past,




BUHAHAHAAHA



> this why also they are so welcoming toward the refugees to show a different image of their country




*BUHa*-sorry, sorry, I'm sounding dismissive and patronizing, and that is entirely counter productive. I am sorry.

You know "learning from their past" would probably be more productive if they allowed germans a little more nationalism without bashing them with NATIONALIST SOCIALISM on the rise every time someone so much waved at a neighbour with his elbow a little too stretched out.

Mostly because that's what caused the rise of the nazi party, not nationalism itself, but the browbeating and nation shaming these demographics had to endure. Right wing is on the rise there, not because people like right wing more, but because they begin to tolerate it, as they respect left wing less and less.



> especially after what Merkel did with Greece and its bailout issue showing a iron fist to not give any grants,there was like a bad image that Germany gave to the others at least this is what some debaters said.



Somehow, I don't think it's doing many favors for the greek.



Seto Kaiba said:


> You should just turn most of them away anyways.



Too late, lol.

What irks me is that there isn't even a pretense that they'll go back home at some point.


----------



## Matariki (Sep 14, 2015)

Savior said:


> Fear mongering as usual. Have a heart and brain people. ISIS isn't everywhere. These refugees need help.



they don't need to be with ISIS to become a problem

plenty of criminals and rapists out there


----------



## Pliskin (Sep 14, 2015)

Banhammer said:


> Mostly because that's what caused the rise of the nazi party, not nationalism itself, but the browbeating and nation shaming these demographics had to endure. Right wing is on the rise there, not because people like right wing more, but because they begin to tolerate it, as they respect left wing less and less.



If they vote in holcaust deniers just to piss of the left they deserve all the Dresden bombings they can get. If they instead vote in a legitimate democratic rightwing, well I would be displeased but such things need to be endured in a democracy.

Anyway, the way Merkel is ziggzagging right now is hilarious. If you want a good hearty laugh and can read German, read Goverment comments of us back when Denmark reintroduced border controls. Hypocritical Bastards most of them.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 14, 2015)

Savior said:


> Fear mongering as usual. Have a heart and brain people. ISIS isn't everywhere. These refugees need help.


Right, and you honestly believe many of those "refugees" (immigrants) won't be waving signs saying "Sharia in Germany/Britain/etc." like many other Muslims in the western world because...?

The fact that they are Muslims isn't necessarily the reason they are going to become a problem, either.


----------



## Pliskin (Sep 14, 2015)

^ Yeah yeah. And many natives believe we are still occupied by America. Or want the emperor back. Or think the holocaust was a lie. 

A certain percentage of people is going to be retarded, I fail to see why that should be different for refugees or how we wont be able to endure it like all other kinds of tards.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 14, 2015)

Pliskin said:


> ^ Yeah yeah. And many natives believe we are still occupied by America. Or want the emperor back. Or think the holocaust was a lie.
> 
> A certain percentage of people is going to be retarded, I fail to see why that should be different for refugees or how we wont be able to endure it like all other kinds of tards.



Either way. Most immigrants should be rejected, once again. It's simply a matter of practicality. I see Germany as a place that has let idealism, and perhaps a still obsessive need to show how much they've changed, take hold in regard to this issue. I don't think the results will be as intended.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 14, 2015)

Until Europe finds its balls again these radicals will keep pushing their shit in.

This influx of refugees, once they see that they'll be living in tents w/ no prospect for work, will feel disenfranchised and will flock to the festering extremist cancer.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 14, 2015)

Fight breaks out among immigrants in small german town


----------



## Pliskin (Sep 14, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Either way. Most immigrants should be rejected, once again. It's simply a matter of practicality. I see Germany as a place that has let idealism, and perhaps a still obsessive need to show how much they've changed, take hold in regard to this issue. I don't think the results will be as intended.



Well,  I actually agree with Blue on this. We, (as a little part of the West) could have stopped it and didnt and now we share a responsibility.

Wether or nor we overburden ourselves is up to debate, of course. But I think at this moment, we are holding on pretty alright. And if we do this _very _well, 50 years down the road this might help us in a plethora of ways. 
Anyway, this country has survived absorbing a communist backwards shithole and integrated millions of people who did not grow up with democratic ideals, and now we are better off for it.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 15, 2015)

Germany, Austria and the Czech Republic have reestablished temporary boarder checks to control the migration.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Sep 15, 2015)

heavy_rasengan said:


> Muslim posters love to disregard facts like these because tbh, they don't care. To many of them, a radical Muslim > a kuffar. This is why *Britain is swarming with radicals*, this is why you got radicals going on streets and yelling "Islam will take over the West" in public.
> 
> But the good news is that Syrians aren't usually as radicalized as Pakistanis. I've been to Syria (Damascus & Aleppo) before all of this and Islamic extremism was practically non-existent there (from what I saw and from the people I conversed with). We need to remember that many of these people escaping Syria WANTED a secular, liberal democracy in Syria and are opposed to ISIS and extremism. The only problem is that there will be a minority of radicals/ISIS members that will inevitably hitch a ride with the swarm of migrants.



I know. I didnt know it was that bad till i started looking into it. I was utterly surprised on how out-of-hand the situation over there is.


----------



## Akatora (Sep 15, 2015)

Banhammer said:


> Fight breaks out among immigrants in small german town



1 police car to handle that many people 

there's bound to become several such conflicts and the people will likely hold a hate towards the other factions for perhaps generations.
Thi9s is going to fall apart


----------



## Saishin (Sep 15, 2015)

Banhammer said:


> There are more economies involved than Germoney's but it's worth nothing that in deutschland, the top demographics are the ones holding most of the wealth.
> 
> True, they are doing relatively well, but let's not fall in the same "magic germany" and "second mecca" bullshit the rest of the world is buying into, please.
> ,
> ...


Yeah in Germany even pratiotism is considered bad like if it was nationalism,there was this guy on tv,he was from an immigrant family,he had the German citizenship,it was in the last world cup and he was very proud of his country that he put a German flag out of his window and some reacted negatively to it because for them that was a sign of nationalism and nazism and things like that,he answered that there wasn't nothign bad in showign national pride.



> *EU ministers fail to reach refugee quotas deal*
> 
> EU interior ministers failed to reach unanimous agreement on Monday on a plan for binding quotas to relocate 120,000 refugees and take the strain off Greece, Italy, and Hungary, officials said.
> 
> ...


----------



## Saishin (Sep 15, 2015)

Banhammer said:


> Fight breaks out among immigrants in small german town


Do you know what sparked the fight?

Anyway I'm sorry to say that because there are also good people among the refugees that can contribute very well with their work but that being said for the next years maybe a generation most of them will be a burden,probably many of them will not able to find so easily a job and thus will live on benefits and this will create in the future social tensions,something similar to the second generations (obviosuly not all of them) in France,I mean looka at the banlieue.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Sep 15, 2015)

Saishin said:


> Do you know what sparked the fight?
> 
> Anyway I'm sorry to say that because there are also good people among the refugees that can contribute very well with their work but that being said for the next years maybe a generation most of them will be a burden,probably many of them will not able to find so easily a job and thus will live on benefits and this will create in the future social tensions,something similar to the second generations (obviosuly not all of them) in France,I mean looka at the banlieue.



Many of them are not going to stay for a generation. When Syria stops being such a war-torn hole in the ground, many will go back there again. In the UK at least, refugees only get five-year visas, after that they have to re-apply.


----------



## Jagger (Sep 15, 2015)

Banhammer said:


> Too late, lol.
> 
> What irks me is that there isn't even a pretense that they'll go back home at some point.


_Maybe_ when Syria stops being a battlefield and becomes a developing country offering opportunities of work, stability or prosperity.

That isn't happening soon.


----------



## Savior (Sep 15, 2015)

Banhammer must think this is his stormfront account. Or maybe he is just linking news stories he's finding on there.


----------



## Overwatch (Sep 15, 2015)

Pliskin said:


> Anyway, this country has survived absorbing a communist backwards shithole and integrated millions of people who did not grow up with democratic ideals, and now we are better off for it.



The key difference being that you re-absorbed your own kin, not a horde of Middle Eastern barbarians.


----------



## Zyrax (Sep 15, 2015)

Overwatch said:


> The key difference being that you re-absorbed your own kin, not a horde of Middle Eastern barbarians.


Says the asian


----------



## Pliskin (Sep 15, 2015)

Well, at least this thread clarifies where on the human spectrum some people fall, with 'Tusken Raiders', 'barbarians' and so being thrown around for war refugees.

Havent seen Sandnigger yet but give it time.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 15, 2015)

The debate in the Blender was that Tuskan Raider = slav.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 15, 2015)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> Many of them are not going to stay for a generation. When Syria stops being such a war-torn hole in the ground, many will go back there again. In the UK at least, refugees only get five-year visas, after that they have to re-apply.


Why would they even want to go back? What will they be going back for?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 15, 2015)

Pliskin said:


> Well,  I actually agree with Blue on this. We, (as a little part of the West) could have stopped it and didnt and now we share a responsibility.
> 
> Wether or nor we overburden ourselves is up to debate, of course. But I think at this moment, we are holding on pretty alright. And if we do this _very _well, 50 years down the road this might help us in a plethora of ways.
> Anyway, this country has survived absorbing a communist backwards shithole and integrated millions of people who did not grow up with democratic ideals, and now we are better off for it.



That does not mean you have to take in all these refugees without regard to practicality. 

As Overwatch stated, that was a re-absorption of your own people, something that was largely mutually desired at that; this is an entirely different matter.


----------



## Pliskin (Sep 15, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> That does not mean you have to take in all these refugees without regard to practicality.
> 
> As Overwatch stated, that was a re-absorption of your own people, something that was largely mutually desired at that; this is an entirely different matter.



I agree we dont have to. We still can though. And I agree so that we should do so within reason, taking much more probably would overstrain local support and our govermental coordination abilities.

And even though these were our own people this was still almost a whole generation educated to regard their western cousins as fascist imperialists, a whole generation of men trained at arms to shoot their own for the sin of defecting to the west and a whole generation afraid of their western relatives nuking them. If we can mend that, taking in refugees that actually largely dont want to kill us should be doable. 

Also, it should be noted that the absorbtion of east Germany had almost 1:1 the same problems usually associated to immigration: eastern ghettos, slow mingling of couples in the first post wall generation, political radicalism, high crime rates, non acceptance of the democratic western consensus, value disscrepancy to western human rights and freedoms, domestic terrorism.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 15, 2015)

"can"

German authorities have already pronounced if it weren't for the overwhelming volunteer support, the state of germany would have already decreed an absolute state of emergency


----------



## armorknight (Sep 15, 2015)

Bannai said:


> you seem to think all of them are legit refugees



Many of them are devout Muslims which is a problem itself. After all, world conquest through any means necessary is an integral part of Islam (Dar al-Islam and Dar al-Harb). Islam is like religious communism (or globalism if you prefer).

And let's not forget that ISIS desired to force refugees into Europe to destabilize it in the first place.


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 15, 2015)

Most of the Americanized Muslims I've met care more about hip hop and Starbucks than world domination.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Sep 15, 2015)

lol Destablize the M.E

Immigrants flood Europe

Muslim Presence takes over other places just as its doing in France

PCness ensues

Crash ensues

Globalists "saves everyone"


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Sep 15, 2015)

Edward Newgate said:


> Why would they even want to go back? What will they be going back for?


Their friends from before they left? Extended family? Being able to speak their first language? Being around their birth culture? A climate they are more used to? Being at the middle/top of society rather than the bottom? Just the sheer fact it is their home country?

There are plenty of reasons to go back after conflict has passed.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 15, 2015)

Pilaf said:


> Most of the Americanized Muslims I've met care more about hip hop and Starbucks than world domination.



Key word "Americanized"...

Euros lack fortitude. The placation too stronk.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Sep 15, 2015)

> Most of the Americanized Muslims I've met care more about hip hop and Starbucks than world domination.





> Key word "Americanized"...
> 
> Euros lack fortitude. The placation too stronk.



People give americans guff for watering themselves down, but sometimes it's better to have watered down people. 

That's what che guevara always said.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 15, 2015)

Americanized muslims is rather a poor comparison, because of America's view on the welfare state


----------



## Son of Goku (Sep 15, 2015)

heavy_rasengan said:


> No, they won't be, but it's not hard to imagine them a conducting a purposeful riot anytime they feel their religious values insulted by German nationals. That's when the problems and the clash with the right will begin. Again, i'll ask, do they have the maturity to ignore these things?


100% of them? Surely not. But I see no signs that the Syrian refugees, by and large, are in any way or form extremists. Just recently an expert claimed that Syrian islam is rather moderate. So I do find it rather hard to imagine that they will "riot *anytime *they feel their religious values insulted". Some may, once in while. Nothing a country like Germany can't handle and has handled in the past.




> >Germany should have prepared for an influx of migration that they never intended or wanted to receive.
> 
> You see nothing wrong with that statement?


Whether they intended it or not, the refugee crisis has been a reality for years and it wasn't gonna stop at Greece or Italy. The German government, along with the most of Europe, sticked its head in the sand for all this time and left Italy and Greece alone in dealing with this, until they coudn't or wouldn't anymore.




> Lmao. It's so pathetic when you have to change goal posts.
> 
> I'll repeat, a large portion of German people do not want the migrants _at all_ in their country let alone have the German government _speed_ up the process of embedding them within the population or having prepared to do so years ago. The fact that you think all Germans agree with this, is again, beyond fucking stupid.



This is apparently too hard for you to understand, so I'll try to be even clearer this time: Speeding up the asylum process doesn't lead to more asylum being granted. It only means that those who are eligible for asylum will be able to start working and integrating faster, while those who aren't eligible are sent back and stop using up ressources. M'kay? No!? Well I tried, repeatedly. 

Plus, I wasn't talking about the German public, but about German politics, left and right. 
Granted, the NPD and other fringe Nazi parties, agree with many in the Cafe and would rather unsign the Geneva Convention and shoot every refugee that tries to cross the _Germanic _border, but they are being largely ignored by the media and not part of any public debate.




> Did you not state earlier that tearing a Quran in front of Muslims would incite violence? So does that not imply that they would become violent _regardless_ of their conditions?



That riot was way different from what could/would usually occur in a "real life" scenario. If some guy walked up to a group of muslims and tore up Quran it might come to a brawl, the kind that happens every night in front of bars and clubs without religion being at play, but it wouldn't necessarily lead to a mass brawl or riots worthy of making world wide news.




> Why the fuck do you contradict yourself so much? There have been riots, burnings, killings, etc. in parts of the world for blasphemy alone without such conditions being the catalyst.



Not in Germany, afaik.

Also: There will always be conditions that serve as a catalyst/booster of violence and conditions that have the opposite effect. 



> You must be brain dead if you haven't understood that this has been my point since the beginning. That there will be a clash of cultures due to the archaic beliefs of some (perhaps many) of the migrants. *Mega may say some strange things sometimes but he is spot on in that assessment.*



Mega's 'assessment': "Muslims are raping Europe, shariah incoming" 

You: "He is spot on"

Me: Go fuck yourself. 




> a government policy or practice of doing things to directly influence the country's economy or the political affairs of another country



Agreed.



> the policy or doctrine of intervening, especially government interference in the affairs of another state or in domestic economic affairs.



Agreed.



> The theory of interventionism examines the nature and justifications of interfering with another polity (that is, political organization) or with choices made by individuals. Interventionism is characterized by the use or threat of force or coercion to alter a political or cultural situation nominally outside the intervenor's moral or political jurisdiction. It commonly deals with a government's interventions in other governments' affairs--and is thus an aspect of political philosophy, but it can also be extended to interventions in others' cultures, religions, lifestyles, and economic activities--and thus can fit into applied ethics, covering such issues as paternalism, imperialism, and topics in business, medical, and environmental ethics.



Sure, why not.

I'd like to add:

_Interventionism is a term for* a policy of non-defensive (proactive) activity* undertaken by a nation-state, or other geo-political jurisdiction of a lesser or greater nature, to manipulate an economy or society. The most common applications of the term are for economic interventionism (a state's intervention in its own economy), and foreign interventionism (a state's intervention in the affairs of another nation *as part of its foreign policy)*.[1]_




> Now shut the fuck up. Interventionism is a vague term, it can be applied proactively and also adversely such as what the United Nations often does. Furthermore, like I stated, it can be applied to a country involving themselves in the affairs of another by giving asylum to their nationals.


No it can't. 

Refugees stop being the internal affairs of a country once they leave the country. Another country giving them asylum is that country's internal affair and not intended as a measure to intvene in the 'source country's' affairs.

Ok sure, if you say that Germany's master plan is to purposefully trying to attract all Syrians, in order to end the civil war by depopulating Syria... well THEN you would be right to call it interventionism. And I would be right to call you batshit insane. 

So if you're not claiming that Germany has intensions to intervene in Syria by purposefully attracting and accepting refugees, you can't call it interventionism. And no, 'unintended interventionism' isn't a thing either, sorry. (even a google search came up with only one result, I repeat ONE result: )



> So next time you bitch about Western interventionism, keep this in mind.


I will keep in mind what an utter fail you delivered. 





> Oh no, I know the Geneva Convention very, very well, I'm just not a na?ve retard that believes a treaty made over 60 years ago (initially solely for Europe) has the same standing it does now.


In Germany it does, afaik.




> Can you provide a precedent? Because by the same logic, Muhammad drawing contests would be illegal too, and yet they're not.



Mohammed drawings would be filed under satire (though even satire has it's limits and is even known to be censored when it poses a security risk). Burning or destroying books with the intentions of pissing of a certain group probably wouldn't be protected by the satire label and rather be seen as what it truly is: an attempt to destroy the public peace, motivated by sheer hate.


----------



## Sabotage (Sep 15, 2015)

WT said:


> Historically, without the influx of immigrants, Britain today would be some 3rd world shit-hole.
> 
> Yes, there are negative consequences because you are bringing in different cultures, but you're also bringing in exceptional talent. Recently it was discovered that a p*d*p**** ring was operating in the UK where a group of men would travel across cities to groom pregnant women who once gave birth would allow the men to molest the babies. That's fucking disgusting beyond belief. The p*d*p**** ring was operated by middle aged white men.
> 
> ...





> Recently it was discovered that a p*d*p**** ring was operating in the UK where a group of men would travel across cities to groom pregnant women who once gave birth would allow the men to molest the babies. That's fucking disgusting beyond belief. The p*d*p**** ring was operated by middle aged white men.



http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-south-yorkshire-28934963

Yes, because it is mostly white men who molest and rape children. When that  couldn't be further from the truth.

The fact is that the majority of migrants currently entering Europe are men of fighting age. 

They leave safe countries such as Greece, Turkey, and Serbia because they want generous handouts indefinitely from wealthy nations like Germany, Sweden, and the UK. 

The only thing these invaders will bring to the continent is more rape, more murder, and more poverty and unemployment. European nations, like Germany, are at risk of losing their culture and identity in a suicidal display of pathological altruism.

And the people in this thread, and they know who they are, will shame others into accepting more "refugees", when they themselves would never take on such a burden. What the nations of Europe need to do is throw out the migrants who have swarmed into their living space, and secure their borders with their respective militaries, using live ammo if necessary.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 15, 2015)

There are now over 55 reported police "no-go" zones of migrant clusters

You have t understand, for european standards, a "no-go" zone is socially unheard of. England this year didn't have its first cop shooting until mid august


----------



## Son of Goku (Sep 15, 2015)

Bannai said:


> fucking scum


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Sep 16, 2015)

Son of Goku said:


> 100% of them? Surely not. But I see no signs that the Syrian refugees, by and large, are in any way or form extremists. Just recently an expert claimed that Syrian islam is rather moderate. So I do find it rather hard to imagine that they will "riot *anytime *they feel their religious values insulted". Some may, once in while. Nothing a country like Germany can't handle and has handled in the past.



I agree, by and large they are not extremists. But the symptom of reacting violently when your religious beliefs are insulted isn't solely carried by extremists. And one must remember that they have left a society with a relatively homogeneous religious population. 





> Whether they intended it or not, the refugee crisis has been a reality for years and it wasn't gonna stop at Greece or Italy. The German government, along with the most of Europe, sticked its head in the sand for all this time and left Italy and Greece alone in dealing with this, until they coudn't or wouldn't anymore.



Because this crisis was mostly dependant on how events would turn out in Syria. Political events aren't as linear as you're making it out to be, they often are very chaotic. 






> This is apparently too hard for you to understand, so I'll try to be even clearer this time: Speeding up the asylum process doesn't lead to more asylum being granted. It only means that those who are eligible for asylum will be able to start working and integrating faster, while those who aren't eligible are sent back and stop using up ressources. M'kay? No!? Well I tried, repeatedly.
> 
> Plus, I wasn't talking about the German public, but about German politics, left and right.
> Granted, the NPD and other fringe Nazi parties, agree with many in the Cafe and would rather unsign the Geneva Convention and shoot every refugee that tries to cross the _Germanic _border, but they are being largely ignored by the media and not part of any public debate.



I'm tired of playing this semantic game with you where you make a claim using very broad and general words and then backpedal with: "BUT-BUT I really meant this!"

You stated, clearly, that everyone in Germany agrees with the assessment you made by making the erroneous assumption that everyone who isn't a dumbass and even everyone that is agrees (thus everyone). And then when called out on it, you tried to change goal posts and now you're doing so again by saying: "But what I really meant was the government!" which you then contradicted by listing government factions that still would not agree. 

Again, there are people in Germany who want 0 (do you understand this number?) migrants to be embedded in their society, they want absolutely nothing to do with it, and these are enough people to contradict your ludicrous statement about everyone in Germany agreeing that the process should be sped up or that Germany should have been prepared years ago.





> Mega's 'assessment': "Muslims are raping Europe, shariah incoming"
> 
> You: "He is spot on"
> 
> Me: Go fuck yourself.



Nice Straw-man there. Unlike yourself, I don't make ridiculous general or universal statements and then whimper like a bitch about not actually meaning it when confronted. 

This is what I said:



> You must be brain dead if you haven't understood that this has been my point since the beginning. *That there will be a clash of cultures due to the archaic beliefs of some (perhaps many) of the migrants.* _Mega may say some strange things sometimes but he is spot on in* that *assessment. _



Thus (as any fucking ten year old that can read could guess): Mega was spot on in the assessment that there will be a clash of cultures. 

That is all I said but for some reason (even thought I EXPLICITY stated it) you took it to mean that I agreed with him about....Muslims invading Europe?....about the threat of a Pan-European Shariah? What the fuck? 





> Sure, why not.
> 
> I'd like to add:
> 
> ...



Again with this Semantics garbage. You don't anything about global affairs or international politics for that matter, stop pretending that you do off of skimming Wikipedia. There are a huge multitude of applications for the vague word "interventionism" which include but are not limited to: economic intervention, foreign intervention, political intervention, multilateral intervention, _international_ intervention (Geneva Conventions), etc.

And I gave you a clear definition from a _peer-reviewed_ Academic source which was inclusive of the application I stated (even stating that the Geneva Conventions was a form of international intervention). If you believe your definition to be mutually exclusive with mine, then *prove* it. Posting another application (one which I've already agreed with) under the umbrella term interventionism doesn't  contradict nor invalidate my own.




> *Mohammed drawings would be filed under satire (though even satire has it's limits and is even known to be censored when it poses a security risk). *Burning or destroying books with the intentions of pissing of a certain group probably wouldn't be protected by the satire label and rather be seen as what it truly is: an attempt to destroy the public peace, motivated by sheer hate.



One can dislike a book he owns and one can rip it apart and one can do it in public as well if he wants to. That is well within their right. Why haven't you given me a precedent yet? Because it doesn't exist?


----------



## Garcher (Sep 16, 2015)

just saw some live pictures of the Serbian/Hungarian border

shit is becoming serious there

so the next best alternative for the refugees is going over a mined area in Croatia


----------



## Savior (Sep 16, 2015)

Banhammer said:


> There are now over 55 reported police "no-go" zones of migrant clusters
> 
> You have t understand, for european standards, a "no-go" zone is socially unheard of. England this year didn't have its first cop shooting until mid august



55 is not that high considering how many migrants there are.


----------



## Saishin (Sep 16, 2015)

> *Merkel demands refugee hotspots in Italy, Greece*
> 
> Gentiloni disappointed after no agreement at EU meeting
> 
> ...


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 16, 2015)

> Hungary has closed its frontier with Serbia with a new *controversial* barbed-wire fence.



There shouldn't even be any controversy. They're merely protecting their borders from .

The Hungarians are some bad ass motherfuckers: [YOUTUBE]fgJRjy2Xc0c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jagger (Sep 16, 2015)

GARcher said:


> just saw some live pictures of the Serbian/Hungarian border
> 
> shit is becoming serious there
> 
> so the next best alternative for the refugees is going over a mined area in Croatia


The refugees going to Croatia is a bad idea, from what I've heard.


----------



## Kaneda30 (Sep 17, 2015)

Nah, there's no risk for the moment, because the Croatian PM will allow them to transit through the main route.


----------



## Amanda (Sep 17, 2015)

Hungarians, once again you make me so proud and yet so humble to be of your kindred nation. 

You took no shit from the Soviet Union,  you take no shit from the European Union.

Rise, rise, rise and ride to your glory, you last free men of Europe.


----------



## Amanda (Sep 17, 2015)

Lol, who is saying here that there is no extremists among the Syrians?  

One of my friends, an older police officer who deals with the immigrants right now just told me yesterday that there's "at least two ISIS agents on every buss" - and she's very warmhearted and supportive towards the immigrants herself.

This she said to warn me from causing trouble to a few immigrants who are trying to integrate but who don't want to let the other Iraqis to know where they spend their time.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Sep 17, 2015)

The Germans itt are simply pathetic.  They're only defending Merkels inane response to the migrant crisis because: muh country rite or wrong. Not out of any genuine concern for the well being of the Migrants themselves.

The US and other non-EU counties are finally understanding what the the rest of the EU has been saying for years. Germany is nothing but a burden on the EU.

Please just fuck off now Krauts. We don't need - or want you - fucking up the EU anymore then you already have.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 17, 2015)

> Economic powerhouse
> literal glue
> burden on the EU

U.


----------



## Saishin (Sep 17, 2015)

MbS said:


> The Germans itt are simply pathetic.  They're only defending Merkels inane response to the migrant crisis because: muh country rite or wrong. Not out of any genuine concern for the well being of the Migrants themselves.
> 
> The US and other non-EU counties are finally understanding what the the rest of the EU has been saying for years. Germany is nothing but a burden on the EU.
> 
> Please just fuck off now Krauts. We don't need - or want you - fucking up the EU anymore then you already have.


Wasn't the UK the burden of the EU with its claims to leave the union? 



> *Industry chief says priority giving jobs to Italians, migrants not solution*
> 
> Migrants not the solution to problems, says Squinzi
> 
> ...


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Sep 17, 2015)

Mider T said:


> > Economic powerhouse
> > literal glue
> > burden on the EU
> 
> U.



> Eurozone Crisis
> Exuberating the Migrant crisis
> Burden on the EU

Pretty MUCH.



Saishin said:


> Wasn't the UK the burden of the EU with its claims to leave the union?



Did you know Austria wanted a referendum on leaving the EU? Back in June, before shit really hit the fan. By your logic I guess they're a burden too.


----------



## Bill G (Sep 17, 2015)

GOOD LUCK HUNGARY

And fuck Merkel. I mean, she's probably our fault, but fuck Merkel.


----------



## Saishin (Sep 17, 2015)

*'Gracias Espa?a': Syrian tripped up by camerawoman arrives in Madrid*




> *Syrian father and son tripped by reporter find refuge in Spain*
> 
> Syrian refugee who was filmed being kicked by a Hungarian journalist has been offered a home in Spain
> 
> ...





[youtube]H1b8wX6TFLQ[/youtube]


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 17, 2015)

I think it would be about time to start using rubber bullets on the ones throwing rocks and whatnot at our police at the border..

you cant just try to go into a country like "you let us in, otherwise we kick your asses".

they are throwing children over the fence at the ones protecting the borders as well..pretty fucked up. I wonder if there are videos about that floating around?


----------



## Jagger (Sep 17, 2015)

Kaneda30 said:


> Nah, there's no risk for the moment, because the Croatian PM will allow them to transit through the main route.


I was speaking more of the economic burder refugees might bring to the country.


----------



## Kaneda30 (Sep 17, 2015)

Jagger said:


> I was speaking more of the economic burder refugees might bring to the country.



Well in that case Croatia has 2 options short-term: 

1) either they will allow the migrants to transit the country as they please, thus allowing big security threats towards Europe and bringing a big economic and infrastructure burden on the country (indefinitely or until the EU will solve the issue at its root)

2) or they will use the police and army (perhaps following the Hungarian model with fences) to try and force the migrants to the authorized entry points, where they can be properly verified to see whether or not they have a right for asylum.

The first option will eventually cause issues with its northern neighbour, Slovenia, and with Germany, who will be outraged at the number of unregistered people that will come its way (whilst doing nothing to solve the root of the problem).

The second option has the disadvantage of the media backlash caused by the inevitable riots and fights at the border and long term it will probably force the flow to yet another direction.

Until the EU will have a coordinated policy towards the issue nothing will be solved.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 17, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]RvOnXh3NN9w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Sep 17, 2015)

Black Wraith said:


> [YOUTUBE]RvOnXh3NN9w[/YOUTUBE]



_"This a gross simplification''._

No shit.

Especially when you realise most migrants aren't even Syrian.

And that resources aren't infinite.

But why should pragmatism ever get in the way of the _Feels_.


----------



## Kaneda30 (Sep 17, 2015)

MbS said:


> Especially when you realise most migrants aren't even Syrian.



Yep, between January and August 2015, only 20.1% of the asylum seekers in Germany were actually from the Syria.

http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-34270077


----------



## Garcher (Sep 17, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> you cant just try to go into a country like "you let us in, otherwise we kick your asses".



yeah read some interviews 

people were like

"we are proud kurds we will go to Germany and nobody can stop us"

"Germany must help us, Merkel must help us" (which sounds like morally blackmailing to me at this point)

 I just think Merkel fucked up again
reminds of me of Fukukishima a few years ago
>she waits, says nothing
>a certain public opinion established itself
>let's turn off all reactors!
even though she, who wrote her fucking dissertation about nuclear physics, said all the reactors are absolute safe 
she is mostly interested in getting elected again

now that many people got so emotional and you are a dumb nazi if you don't want an unlimited number of refugees she keeps saying "We can do this" and opens the borders

while I think a general right for asylum isn't something bad, the people who implemented it in our constitution never thought that millions of people would be coming to our country just because it is one of the best countries to flee to

 it pisses me off how we invite them, even though the situation is already out of control and we just don't have enough space for everyone

those who are like "we go where we want and nobody can stop us, you are obligated to help us, we are proud peoples" should just be send back right away, it is insolent

if this goes on the best solution will be "bringing democracy" to Syria and just send the majority back there, my life has yet to change at all because of refugees, but I want something else in the news


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Sep 17, 2015)

It's over.

German is dead as an ethnicity.

Give it a few generations.

Europe now has to take all precautions to avoid sharing the same fate.

Merkel should really have taken the UK's approach and sent aid to the camps, thus giving a incentive for migrants to stay put. Instead of inciting a mass swarm of migrants to risk - and inevitably lose - their lives getting here, then swamping poorer EU countries who have been overwhelmed, just to get to Germany, and are totally ungrateful. Sweden shares blame also.

Worse, you don't have the resources or accommodations for such a grotesquely large number - and never did. Thus ghettos will begin to pop up and the inevitable self-imposed segregation by these migrants (which Muslims are especially renowned for), and all the wonderful things that entails: higher crime rates, higher birth rates, poverty, etc.

And if you have to take in true refuges (which we should) then take the UK approach and take directly from the camps on the borders of Syria, thus excluding economic migrant and any IS fighters who may have otherwise infiltrated. That way they can be more easily absorbed into the populace and far better integrated.

Of course this lacks the headline grabbing 'we're so caring' approach Merkel took, and Germans are now paying the price for.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 17, 2015)

Saishin said:


> *'Gracias Espa?a': Syrian tripped up by camerawoman arrives in Madrid*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How the hell did he trip so easily as a soccer coach?


----------



## Rain (Sep 17, 2015)

ShiggyDiggyDoo said:


> There shouldn't even be any controversy. They're merely protecting their borders from .
> 
> The Hungarians are some bad ass motherfuckers: [YOUTUBE]fgJRjy2Xc0c[/YOUTUBE]



die scum .


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Sep 17, 2015)

What's the big problem of Germany accepting refugees? The more they accept, the less we have to.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Sep 17, 2015)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> What's the big problem of Germany accepting refugees? The more they accept, the less we have to.



I guess you missed the part where Merkel wants the EU to take greater shares of additional migrants, i.e. share the problem.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 17, 2015)

ShiggyDiggyDoo said:


> There shouldn't even be any controversy. They're merely protecting their borders from .
> 
> The Hungarians are some bad ass motherfuckers: [YOUTUBE]fgJRjy2Xc0c[/YOUTUBE]




Oooh, this shit gave me a michael boner. 


Then made me feel awfully embarrassed for them



jetwaterluffy1 said:


> What's the big problem of Germany accepting refugees? The more they accept, the less we have to.



First of all, we care about the krauts. They're all a bunch of stick in the mud sometimes, and holy shit, are they acting stupid, but as a nation, they are brothers to the rest of europe, who caused but also went through a lot of shit, but also like to go far to help.
There's too much respect for germany for us to scoff it off like that


It's merkel accepting migrants I have a problem with.

Second of all, those guys have got their pincers around both the euro and schengen. Anything they do to the migrants, sends ripples across the entire continent.
If merkel wants a billion migrants by breakfast, like a fat bitch after sliders, she'll eat a dozen or two and go "oh god, this feels so good right now" but by lunch she'll go "yo shit, this is too much, you guys eat it now (and pay for it, it's cool right? Of course it's cool, or else)"

Third of all, germany is in the heart of europe. To get there, migrants have to sweep across every country, from spain to macedonia to get there, and sweep they do


----------



## Magicbullet (Sep 17, 2015)

ShiggyDiggyDoo said:


> The Hungarians are some bad ass motherfuckers: [YOUTUBE]fgJRjy2Xc0c[/YOUTUBE]



That's got to be the most unintentionally hilarious use of epic music I've witnessed in a while.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Sep 17, 2015)

MbS said:


> I guess you missed the part where Merkel wants the EU to take greater shares of additional migrants, i.e. share the problem.





What I forgot to add was that since the migrants now think Germany is the promised land, they refuse to be deterred or leave.

Wait until they have to compete with the natives and each other for employment, salaries, benefits, housing and the like, and then we'll see the first leaks of immigration in to other parts of western Europe become a deluge.

Thank you Mama Merkel!


----------



## Garcher (Sep 17, 2015)

MbS said:


> It's over.
> 
> German is dead as an ethnicity.
> 
> ...



well, it is not like the birth rates of the native population goes up by excluding foreigners, lol

the birth rates are nowhere in Europe sufficient to avoid a shrinking population on the long term, and you know the social system and stuff ...

I really hope you are just a very bad troll


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Sep 17, 2015)

MbS said:


> I guess you missed the part where Merkel wants the EU to take greater shares of additional migrants, i.e. share the problem.



By the rest of the EU she means the schengen, so it's nothing we need to worry about. And regardless, they seem to be saying "no thanks" to that, and she can't make them take them on her own.


----------



## Garcher (Sep 17, 2015)

just read Croatia is after one day overchallenged and wants to block them from crossing their borders as well


----------



## Kaneda30 (Sep 17, 2015)

GARcher said:


> just read Croatia is after one day overchallenged and wants to block them from crossing their borders as well



They can't. Not without fences.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 17, 2015)

I think they just did, it's called a military.


----------



## Kaneda30 (Sep 17, 2015)

Military can't use force against unarmed civilians. It's a matter of time before the migrants will circumvent them. They can't protect the full border without using force.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 17, 2015)

Military can't use force against unarmed civilians, but they can take police action under certain circumstances.

Police action includes apprehending criminals, like trespassers.

To resist apprehension violently, warrants getting shot.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 17, 2015)

Kaneda30 said:


> Military can't use force against unarmed civilians. It's a matter of time before the migrants will circumvent them. They can't protect the full border without using force.



Military can protect it's border though.


----------



## Kaneda30 (Sep 17, 2015)

Banhammer said:


> Military can't use force against unarmed civilians, but they can take police action under certain circumstances.
> 
> Police action includes apprehending criminals, like trespassers.
> 
> To resist apprehension violently, warrants getting shot.



That's the problem. You can't efficiently police over 100 km of border without fencing. Hungarians failed as well before the fence was erected.

Using lethal force would work, but its absolutely out of the question. Let's not bring past eras back.

A lot of people criticizing the fence in Hungary don't actually realize that it's actually a solution to circumvent the need of resorting to lethal force. The bulk of the migrants are forced towards the entry points and if they want entry they can do it only by allowing themselves to be registered.

I frankly hate conservatories such as Orban, but on this issue he found the best solution for his country (short term), given the fact that EU policy making seems to be paralized.


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 17, 2015)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> By the rest of the EU she means the schengen, so it's nothing we need to worry about. And regardless, they seem to be saying "no thanks" to that, and she can't make them take them on her own.



she can keep sending the message every migrant are welcome in Germany with no limit, and they keep flooding the surrounding countries trying to get into Germany with no end, and once Germany closes its borders only letting through registered migrants (which it did) masses of them are stuck in said countries, unless they are keeping them out of their countries like how Hungary does. they want us to register them, but they the migrants dont want that, and there is too many of them anyway to do so, its an impossible task.

so even if they cant force the other countries to accept the quota system (or whatever its called in english, Im following the hungarian news), they keep flooding them as they are marching toward Germany.

but Germany is starting to change is view about the migrants as well facing their numbers.. I guess Merkels idealism can only hold for so long in the face of reality.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 17, 2015)

I am now receiving reports that many syrian migrants are IS terrorists, sneaking into germoney with the stolen syrian passport of people they killed


----------



## wibisana (Sep 17, 2015)

I dont have problem with helping refugee etc, it's on their law and it is the right thing to do,and humane thing to do
but I just wanna say these

it would be a lot of cheaper and better i German or EU just invade Syria and establish order in there as puppet state.
and return them to their home,

and bribe Putin some money to keep him for interfering


----------



## Akatora (Sep 18, 2015)

GARcher said:


> well, it is not like the birth rates of the native population goes up by excluding foreigners, lol
> 
> the birth rates are nowhere in Europe sufficient to avoid a shrinking population on the long term, and you know the social system and stuff ...
> 
> I really hope you are just a very bad troll




A shrinking population is a good thing in the long run.
THe issue in europe is it's shrinking to fast unless we get robots to handle more stuff.


----------



## Akatora (Sep 18, 2015)

wibisana said:


> I dont have problem with helping refugee etc, it's on their law and it is the right thing to do,and humane thing to do
> but I just wanna say these
> 
> it would be a lot of cheaper and better i German or EU just invade Syria and establish order in there as puppet state.
> ...




Honestly, it's the west that need to acknowledge that they spoke up to early and admit they made errors. Asad is a problem, but can't be ignored for a solution.

I think it should rather be make an agreement with Russia and have Russia handle the Syria issue, but grant the moderate population a region of more self control, then have Russia cleanse the land from fanatics how they want to within the borders.

Yes, sad to say this the future is moving towards having to look to Russia for solutions to the big problems rather than the EU or USA where politicans are to afraid to make decissions on harsh subjects.


----------



## stream (Sep 18, 2015)

Akatora said:


> Honestly, it's the west that need to acknowledge that they spoke up to early and admit they made errors. Asad is a problem, but can't be ignored for a solution.


This. It's a testament to how much everybody hates ISIS that Asad is looking more and more like a solution.



Banhammer said:


> I am now receiving reports that many syrian migrants are IS terrorists, sneaking into germoney with the stolen syrian passport of people they killed



Obviously. There's even an ISIS guy who posted about it. But no need to steal Syrian passports, a quarter of the migrants are not Syrian, they're just people from other countries profiting from the opportunity to move into Europe.


----------



## Jagger (Sep 18, 2015)

Apparently fights among the immigrants happened in Croatia.


----------



## Kaneda30 (Sep 18, 2015)

Jagger said:


> Apparently fights among the immigrants happened in Croatia.



This happens also in Lesbos, Greece. Syrians get priority on the ships towards Athens and Afghans and other nationalities start fighting the Syrians to get a place on the ships.


----------



## Matariki (Sep 18, 2015)

> IT BEGINS: Muslim demands Munich end ?anti-Islamic? Oktoberfest
> 
> It was only a matter of time before the ?refugees? pouring into Europe and their sympathizers would begin to impose their Islamic will.
> 
> Morad Almuradi, writing from the Netherlands, has created a petition on Change.org asking that the city council of Munich, Germany end the traditional 16-day Oktoberfest event.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Sep 18, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> she can keep sending the message every migrant are welcome in Germany with no limit, and they keep flooding the surrounding countries trying to get into Germany with no end, and once Germany closes its borders only letting through registered migrants (which it did) masses of them are stuck in said countries, unless they are keeping them out of their countries like how Hungary does. they want us to register them, but they the migrants dont want that, and there is too many of them anyway to do so, its an impossible task.
> 
> so even if they cant force the other countries to accept the quota system (or whatever its called in english, Im following the hungarian news), they keep flooding them as they are marching toward Germany.
> 
> but Germany is starting to change is view about the migrants as well facing their numbers.. I guess Merkels idealism can only hold for so long in the face of reality.


Why don't they just ship them over rater than waiting for them to cross on foot? It would solve a lot of problems.


Bannai said:


> "EU Refugee Quotas: Germany Threatens Sanctions
> 
> Germany said a quota refusal could lead to sanctions. The rest of the EU needed to put political or economic pressure on the nations that refused, Germany Interior Minister Thomas de Maiziere said Tuesday."


They still can't do that on their own, it may not work and would make them look stupid. And if they aren't doing it on their own, it isn't just Germany you should be railing at.


Banhammer said:


> I am now receiving reports that many syrian migrants are IS terrorists, sneaking into germoney with the stolen syrian passport of people they killed


One way to reduce the intake of Islamic terrorists is to take a higher percentage of religious minorities (christains, druze, maybe shia) who would be more vulnerable anyway living in Turkish camps, and less wahbbists. You could also take a higher proportion of disabled and children, who would again be more vulnerable and would have a harder time setting up terrorist operations even if they were inclined that way. It sounds unfair but its more pragmatic about minimising terrorist intake.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 18, 2015)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> One way to reduce the intake of Islamic terrorists is to take a higher percentage of religious minorities (christains, druze, maybe shia) who would be more vulnerable anyway living in Turkish camps, and less wahbbists. You could also take a higher proportion of disabled and children, who would again be more vulnerable and would have a harder time setting up terrorist operations even if they were inclined that way. It sounds unfair but its more pragmatic about minimising terrorist intake.



Dude, it's open season. They're taking in *every one*

Ye can't take more "X" when you're taking in *every one*




Bannai said:


>



Odds are they'll make it. Netherlands barely got to hold on to their christmas traditions


----------



## Saishin (Sep 18, 2015)

Jagger said:


> Apparently fights among the immigrants happened in Croatia.


[YOUTUBE]YUEFV967pY4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]rx3FMAWCp8E[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]wYhRjBisBd0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Saishin (Sep 18, 2015)

[youtube]pMPEVIHWRFM[/youtube]


----------



## Son of Goku (Sep 18, 2015)

Bannai said:


>





Banhammer said:


> Odds are they'll make it. Netherlands barely got to hold on to their christmas traditions



Hate really is blinding.

*Hoax: The petition calling for a ban on the German festival appears to be a fake*


----------



## Pliskin (Sep 18, 2015)

Son of Goku said:


> Hate really is blinding.
> 
> *Hoax: The petition calling for a ban on the German festival appears to be a fake*



Doesnt matter to them I'd wager. This is getting stormfront level in here, with hoax stories of darkies trying to usurp us.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Sep 18, 2015)

Banhammer said:


> Dude, it's open season. They're taking in *every one*
> 
> Ye can't take more "X" when you're taking in *every one*


I doubt that. You're talking 5 million people here.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 18, 2015)

What I hear from the locals ain't hoax. It's detailed first hand experience, including places and times from individuals I've known for decades


That one being a hoax isn't evidence of shit, other than what the context allows for it to happen "unsurprisingly"


----------



## Pliskin (Sep 18, 2015)

Told ya. /10char


----------



## Son of Goku (Sep 18, 2015)

Banhammer said:


> What I hear from the locals ain't hoax. It's detailed first hand experience, including places and times from individuals I've known for decades
> 
> That one being a hoax isn't evidence of shit, other than what the context allows for it to happen "unsurprisingly"



Are those locals of the same mind as you? Cause that would indeed be unsurprising.


----------



## Matariki (Sep 18, 2015)

Banhammer said:


> What I hear from the locals ain't hoax. It's detailed first hand experience, including places and times from individuals I've known for decades
> 
> 
> That one being a hoax isn't evidence of shit, other than what the context allows for it to happen "unsurprisingly"



Germany could become another Sweden in the future

Look how filthy Muslims set up shop there and dictate their terms


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 18, 2015)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> Why don't they just ship them over rater than waiting for them to cross on foot? It would solve a lot of problems.



ehh.. its impossible.. we are talking about thousands of migrants every day, we dont even have the bus capacity for that not to mention the money and other technical problems. we did that when Austria finally opened its borders a couple of weeks ago, shipping them to the border from the keleti station in the middle of the night but its not something we can do on a regular basis.

couple of weeks ago Austria let some trains go through with the migrants on it unchecked, which led to all the migrants going into the station, and then Austria closed the borders leading to the confused masses of migrants rioting at the station, wondering why we dont let them through, havent you heard of it? I thought it was a big thing that time they reported about it worldwide. then Austria let them through labeling it a state of crisis, but they closed the borders again.

and with the Germany/ Austria borders closed, they only take registered migrants, all of those trying to get into Germany as soon as possible are not registered, they refuse to even if we'd have the capacity to register them. all the riots were mostly because they refused to have their fingerprints taken, because they are afraid they are going to be sent back here if they get caught in other countries. if Germany is not letting them in, they are stuck in the other countries.


----------



## Son of Goku (Sep 18, 2015)

Bannai said:


> Germany could become another Sweden in the future
> 
> Look how filthy Muslims set up shop there and dictate their terms



Devout muslims are pretty clean, they have to be when they pray to god, hence the ritual washing and not entering a mosque with shoes.

Germany already has plenty of muslim run shops and they pose no threat at all. It's Nazi scum like yourself that is a threat to them, proven by the terrorist attacks on several shops over a period of 10 years by the NSU (National Socialist Underground).

What terms are they dictating to the Swedes? And how is it that Sweden is still a model first world country?


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Sep 18, 2015)

Kell?gem said:


> ehh.. its impossible.. we are talking about thousands of migrants every day, we dont even have the bus capacity for that not to mention the money and other technical problems. we did that when Austria finally opened its borders a couple of weeks ago, shipping them to the border from the keleti station in the middle of the night but its not something we can do on a regular basis.
> 
> couple of weeks ago Austria let some trains go through with the migrants on it unchecked, which led to all the migrants going into the station, and then Austria closed the borders leading to the confused masses of migrants rioting at the station, wondering why we dont let them through, havent you heard of it? I thought it was a big thing that time they reported about it worldwide. then Austria let them through labeling it a state of crisis, but they closed the borders again.
> 
> and with the Germany/ Austria borders closed, they only take registered migrants, all of those trying to get into Germany as soon as possible are not registered, they refuse to even if we'd have the capacity to register them. all the riots were mostly because they refused to have their fingerprints taken, because they are afraid they are going to be sent back here if they get caught in other countries. if Germany is not letting them in, they are stuck in the other countries.



I remember something like that being reported, but the reports were a bit... confused, I wasn't entirely sure what exactly was going on.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 18, 2015)

Son of Goku said:


> Are those locals of the same mind as you? Cause that would indeed be unsurprising.



It would be easier for you to just dismiss me like that, wouldn't it?

Too bad, I won't rise to your baiting.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Sep 18, 2015)

SOG why are you defending Islam?


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Sep 18, 2015)

How can you defend this?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rP6U6Hhy_2M[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9L_zEZflFQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mider T (Sep 18, 2015)

He's not so much defending Islam as he is anti-US sentiment.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 18, 2015)

I'm not as concernd with half a dozen wingnuts accosting people in the street with arms reach of a smart phone for the cops, as I am about No Go Zones, and the IS terrorrists sneaking in


----------



## Punished Pathos (Sep 18, 2015)

Son of Goku said:


> Devout muslims are pretty clean, they have to be when they pray to god, hence the ritual washing and not entering a mosque with shoes.
> 
> Germany already has plenty of muslim run shops and they pose no threat at all. It's Nazi scum like yourself that is a threat to them, proven by the terrorist attacks on several shops over a period of 10 years by the NSU (National Socialist Underground).
> 
> What terms are they dictating to the Swedes? And how is it that Sweden is still a model first world country?



Let me explain to you. 

US and Intelligence agencies funded Osama and Mujahideen in the 1980s to fight Soviets.
A power vacuum was left in the M.E
9/11 happened, gave Bush the chance to scapegoat Osama and Saddam, both were CIA assets.
Muslims stereotyped, and paranoia metastasizing amongst the Masses of the western world.

Osama "died" Now ISIS is in the picture as the new boogieman. Somehow Syria is the new Iraq and Assad is the new scapegoat.
Anyways... "Terrorists" are driving people out of their homelands, forcing them to go to other countries.

The Swedes have to pay for immigrants welfare. 
This was all staged to get immigrants to flood countries of Europe.
The M.E is destablized and folks are looking for new homes.
The era of Political correctness labels any country racist  or whatever if they don't take immigrants in.
Either that or countries are trying to look good, be a shining example of humanity 


Of course some bad apples are in the bunch and thanks to the Islamophobia, there will be some that may turn radical due to discrimination and the feelings disenfranchisement. 
Its amazing how this all happened because certain parties decided to get involved.
Look at how Libya is doing after people got "involved" 

I'm not going to go into religious practices and all of that shit but at this rate, the people will fight amongst themselves. The folks will continued to be divided by religion, race and language.


----------



## Son of Goku (Sep 19, 2015)

Jersey Shore Jesus said:


> SOG why are you defending Islam?



Am I? It may look that way cause I believe in freedom of religion. Why don't you?




Jersey Shore Jesus said:


> How can you defend this?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rP6U6Hhy_2M[/YOUTUBE]

Guy insults other guy and gets smacked. Happens everyday, what makes this specific to Islam? Tell a hardcore Evangelical that Jesus is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and you might get the same reaction or worse. Same goes for insulting radical Jews, though your presence may already be insult enough to them. 

[YOUTUBE]5jG6kJm-50k[/YOUTUBE]
(ignore the title)




> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9L_zEZflFQ[/YOUTUBE]



Stopped watching at "the vast majority of muslim people living in this part of London want nothing to do with these vigilantes, whatsoever". Exactly.


----------



## Son of Goku (Sep 19, 2015)

heavy_rasengan said:


> Because this crisis was mostly dependant on how events would turn out in Syria. Political events aren't as linear as you're making it out to be, they often are very chaotic.



Yes the situation in Syria is very chaotic, making it fairly predictable in terms of the refugee situation. Everybody at a professonal level knew that it will take a while before Syrians stop fleeing their country and even longer before they start going back and subsequently it would become very likely for them to end up at middle/nothern Europe's borders. But I suppose from your perspective one has to be a genius or a certified fortune teller to have expected this. 



> I'm tired of playing this semantic game with you where you make a claim using very broad and general words and then backpedal with: "BUT-BUT I really meant this!"
> You stated, clearly, that everyone in Germany agrees with the assessment you made by making the erroneous assumption that everyone who isn't a dumbass and even everyone that is agrees (thus everyone).
> 
> And then when called out on it, you tried to change goal posts and now you're doing so again by saying: "But what I really meant was the government!" which you then contradicted by listing government factions that still would not agree.





-"German politics" doesn't just entail the government, you bozo. 
-The NPD is an irrelevant Nazi party and not a government faction. 
-The CSU (Bavarian CDU (Merkel)) is the most right-wing/conservative government faction and also the most right-wing/conservative 'mainstream' party in Germany, whose populist rethoric often overlaps with that of the NPD. And even they push for speeding up the process. 

Oh, you miserable failure. 



> Again, there are people in Germany who want 0 (do you understand this number?) migrants to be embedded in their society, they want absolutely nothing to do with it, and these are enough people to contradict your ludicrous statement about everyone in Germany agreeing that the process should be sped up or that Germany should have been prepared years ago.



Those people have 0 (read: ZERO) relevance. They either don't vote, or vote for irrelevant Nazi parties. They don't even follow politics past reading the headlines and either haven't heard about demands to "speed up the asylum process" or have no clue what it would mean. By not wanting any migrants, including refugees from warzones, they also prove to be ignorant or even opposed to the obligations Germany has as a signatory of the Geneva Convention and to the values agreed upon in the EU. So forgive me for not taking them into account.



> Nice Straw-man there. Unlike yourself, I don't make ridiculous general or universal statements and then whimper like a bitch about not actually meaning it when confronted.
> 
> This is what I said:
> 
> ...



Oh please. 



Megaharrison said:


> Anyway, the cultural enrichment has already begun. Migrants are rioting and causing damage over a torn Koran:
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-33999801
> 
> And Germany is distributing flyers warning school girls to not dress in skimpy clothes because it may provoke/offend these precious poor people:



Where is his assessment he is so spot on about? All he did was bring up ONE riot and one overblown story about school clothing and make a snide comment about it. How does that constitute an assessement? 

Or are you telling me that his assessment is implied? Well if that's so, it would be a matter of interpretation wouldn't it?! And an accurate interpretation would entail looking at this post in the context of his other posts and his radical believe system. Following that, it is crystal clear what was actually implied in this post: "It has started, Europe is getting raped my muslims".

Your attempted whitwashing is simply shameful.



> Again with this Semantics garbage. You don't _[know]_ anything about global affairs or international politics for that matter, stop pretending that you do off of skimming Wikipedia.


That’s a pretty daring accusation coming from you. Or should I say worthless? Yeah, that’s a pretty worthless accusations coming from you.



> There are a huge multitude of applications for the vague word "interventionism" which include but are not limited to: economic intervention, foreign intervention, political intervention, multilateral intervention, _international_ intervention (Geneva Conventions), etc.


But there is nothing vague about it. The term interventionism is used all the time in the political debate and when it’s used in the context of foreign policy it’s used exactly the same way that I use it. That’s how I know what it means, without having to read definitions. But I had enough of your semantic garbage, if you don’t like how I, and virtually everyone else, uses that word in foreign policy debates, that's just too bad.



> And I gave you a clear definition from a _peer-reviewed_ Academic source which was inclusive of the application I stated (even stating that the Geneva Conventions was a form of international intervention). If you believe your definition to be mutually exclusive with mine, then *prove* it. Posting another application (one which I've already agreed with) under the umbrella term interventionism doesn't  contradict nor invalidate my own.


Really? How come you didn’t quote the part that supports your claim, but only the part that I agree with? Your claim being that 'if one country’s internal politics have unintended consequences to another country's internal affairs it would count as interventionism'. That sort of oulandish thinking isn't supported by neither of the definitions you or I posted.

I couldn't find the Geneva Convention even being mentioned in the last source you posted, but I found this:



> [...]
> the policy of interventionism is a policy of threatening or using coercion or force of some description.
> 
> [...]
> ...



Couldn't have said it any better myself.




> One can dislike a book he owns and one can rip it apart and one can do it in public as well if he wants to. That is well within their right. Why haven't you given me a precedent yet? Because it doesn't exist?



You really are retarded aren’t you? I mean seriously, I don’t mean this as an insult, are you? 

How else could you ignore that I explicitly told you that that intensions matter? Or are you trying to tell me they don’t? 
And I haven’t given you a precedent yet, cause I haven’t looked for one. It’s time consuming and not really worth looking for, since I can tell what that law is meant for, which I also tried to convey to you. But since you won’t shut up, I went through the trouble of finding you one. This is the first thing that came up with and it will have to serve: 


Translation:
A 61yr old man printed the words ‘Quran, the holy Quran’ on toilet paper and sent it to TV-Stations and 22 mosques and also offered them for sale. He was found guilty and got one year on parole. He got a relatively harsh sentence due to his previous crimes (arson and violations of law in regards to explosives).

So if you’d be so kind to shut the fuck up already, that’d be real swell.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Sep 19, 2015)

Son of Goku said:


> Am I? It may look that way cause I believe in freedom of religion. Why don't you?



You of all people should know where I stand on Freedom SOG. There is freedom of religion and then there is forcing people to do what you want. 

People will make this excuse for me being a Christian being against homosexual marriage but I have never once said don't let it happen. I'm just against it that doesn't mean I'll try and stop you from living your life.




> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rP6U6Hhy_2M[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Guy insults other guy and gets smacked. Happens everyday, what makes this specific to Islam? Tell a hardcore Evangelical that Jesus is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and you might get the same reaction or worse. Same goes for insulting radical Jews, though your presence may already be insult enough to them.



This isn't Islamphobia or whatever you want to make it out to be. The dude was driving his car and the leader yelled at him to stop and talk to him. The man stating his opinion is not racist for calling an ideology shit. The man started to drive away because they will gang up on you in the UK. 

I've never once flipped out over calling someone Jesus a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). I don't need to defend a Lion.



> [YOUTUBE]5jG6kJm-50k[/YOUTUBE]
> (ignore the title)



The difference is the majority of Jews stand up to those who hate Christians and tell them to fuck off.




> Stopped watching at "the vast majority of muslim people living in this part of London want nothing to do with these vigilantes, whatsoever". Exactly.



I'm glad you stopped watching my video when you post something I watch and view the whole thing out of respect to see your point. 

As I stated above The vast majority of Muslims don't care and will say they don't stand for it but at the end of the day will still support those telling others to get out of "Muslim" areas and grabbing drinks out of others hands. 

When you're Muslim your whole goal is to get everyone to become Muslim around you. They are invaders plan and simple.


----------



## Bill G (Sep 19, 2015)

You know, I actually like the Syrians. I honestly wouldn't mind being allies with Assad, even. The Muslims aren't too bad. Problem is, I only like them when they're in the Middle East. When you hit a demographic change like this, even the tiniest of changes, the entire country itself starts to look different. Paris doesn't look like Paris. Berlin doesn't look like Berlin. London doesn't look like London. Stockholm doesn't look like Stockholm. etc etc. Everything's changing, and it's not for the better. Europe shouldn't be taking in any of the migrants; They have no obligation and there's no benefit to it, while it also being a big risk. They all need to follow Hungary's example and tell them to fuck off.


----------



## Son of Goku (Sep 19, 2015)

Jersey Shore Jesus said:


> This isn't Islamphobia or whatever you want to make it out to be. The dude was driving his car and the leader yelled at him to stop and talk to him. The man stating his opinion is not racist for calling an ideology shit. The man started to drive away because they will gang up on you in the UK.



His opinion being: "Islam has a shitty ideology, stands for pedophilic practices and is fascist." Now you probably agree with all this, but telling that to someone's face, who values that religion very much, isn't very nice. It's downright offensive. And what happens when you're being offensive to someone? They'll probably be offensive right back at you... and might even smack you in the face. I'm not saying that the guy who was offended had any right to react with violence to verbal attack. But if I drive around pointing at people and then start insulting them, I have to be man enough to bear some of the blame for what comes after.



> I've never once flipped out over calling someone Jesus a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). I don't need to defend a Lion.


Good for you. And good for Jesus the lion (???). But you're nothing special, even among muslims.



> The difference is the majority of Jews stand up to those who hate Christians and tell them to fuck off.



Provided this is true, what makes you say it's different with muslims and what can you give me to back up your claim?

The true difference is that this guy didn't insult any of those orthodox Jews and was almost lynched just for filming and asking questions.



> I'm glad you stopped watching my video when you post something I watch and view the whole thing out of respect to see your point.
> 
> As I stated above The vast majority of Muslims don't care and will say they don't stand for it but at the end of the day will still support those telling others to get out of "Muslim" areas and grabbing drinks out of others hands.


I'm glad too that I stopped watching you video, it saved me time. But then I watched some more, until this came up: "Enourmous demographic changes resulting in profound challenges such as the socalled "Muslim Patrol", which the communties themselves are now trying to tackle." Overwhelmingly muslim communities. So what is it, you don't trust your own videos?



> When you're Muslim your whole goal is to get everyone to become Muslim around you. They are invaders plan and simple.



Wow... You are the very definition of an islamophobe. 

First I find out that you're becoming a henchman to your government, next you're willfully ignoring racism in the police and justice system and now you turn out to be paranoid about 1.6 billion people that happen to have a different religion than you. What's next? You'll join the KKK? 

Sorry JSJ, but I can't have you in my friends list anymore.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Sep 20, 2015)

Son of Goku said:


> Yes the situation in Syria is very chaotic, making it fairly predictable in terms of the refugee situation. Everybody at a professonal level knew that it will take a while before Syrians stop fleeing their country and even longer before they start going back and subsequently it would become very likely for them to end up at middle/nothern Europe's borders. But I suppose from your perspective one has to be a genius or a certified fortune teller to have expected this.



The fact that this migration crisis is often labeled as "unprecedented" shows that it isn't as predictable as you're claiming, or predictable enough where countries have to prepare many years in advance (something that rarely ever happens). Nobody has to be a genius, some have in fact predicted such a crisis, but even they most likely had no idea how large it would actually be. Funny, though, you've been discussing Syria in this section for quite some time and said absolutely nothing about this "obvious" and supposed migration crisis but after the fact: "I knew it and everyone knew it too!" lmao.



> -"German politics" doesn't just entail the government, you bozo.
> -The NPD is an irrelevant Nazi party and not a government faction.
> -The CSU (Bavarian CDU (Merkel)) is the most right-wing/conservative government faction and also the most right-wing/conservative 'mainstream' party in Germany, whose populist rethoric often overlaps with that of the NPD. And even they push for speeding up the process.
> 
> Oh, you miserable failure.



This is again completely irrelevant to my points, it's just a strawman you constructed to deflect from your horrid initial assertion. When you claimed that everyone in Germany agreed, you were obviously inclusive of the citizens, unless you're just terrible at getting your point across which doesn't surprise me at all.



			
				Son Of Goku said:
			
		

> And waiting patiently is what they're doing, no other choice. *But everybody knows that these procedures take too fucking long in Germany, most of all the Germans themselves. *They are meaning to speed up the process, but that's also something that could have and should have been done years ago. *And everybody in Germany who isn't a dumbass agrees with that.... Nah correction, even the dumbasses agree.*



"B-But I was talking about German politics!"





> Those people have 0 (read: ZERO) relevance. They either don't vote, or vote for irrelevant Nazi parties. They don't even follow politics past reading the headlines and either haven't heard about demands to "speed up the asylum process" or have no clue what it would mean. By not wanting any migrants, including refugees from warzones, they also prove to be ignorant or even opposed to the obligations Germany has as a signatory of the Geneva Convention and to the values agreed upon in the EU. So forgive me for not taking them into account.



Straw-man after straw-man. I don't give two shits if these people are relevant or not, I never claimed them to be so. It was you that erroneously included them all by making a generalization and the backpedaling like a bitch afterwards.




> Where is his assessment he is so spot on about? All he did was bring up ONE riot and one overblown story about school clothing and make a snide comment about it.




I really don't how to make this any clearer to you since I included what I agreed with in the very post that I said he was spot on.



			
				What I said said:
			
		

> You must be brain dead if you haven't understood that this has been my point since the beginning. *That there will be a clash of cultures due to the archaic beliefs of some (perhaps many) of the migrants. *_Mega may say some strange things sometimes but he is spot on in that assessment._



> There will be a clash of cultures

>He is spot on in that assessment 

I even said: "He says some strange things at times" so that retards like you don't think I'm agreeing with everything he said and then went out of my to state exactly what I think he was right about: A clash of cultures.



> How does that constitute an assessement?



 Again trying to shift it into a semantic debate to deflect from his piss poor accusations.

as?sess?ment


/əˈsesmənt/


noun

noun: assessment; plural noun: assessments


the evaluation or estimation of the nature, quality, or ability of someone or something.
"the assessment of educational needs"


synonyms: evaluation, judgment, rating, estimation, appraisal, analysis, opinion  

You don't need to write a paragraph or an essay for it be referred to as an assessment, by assessment I was merely referring to the point about the clash of cultures.




> *But there is nothing vague about it.* The term interventionism is used all the time in the political debate and when it?s *used in the context of foreign policy it?s used exactly the same way that I use it. *That?s how I know what it means, without having to read definitions. But I had enough of your semantic garbage, if you don?t like how I, and virtually everyone else, uses that word in foreign policy debates, that's just too bad.



>Nothing vague about it

>Continues to put it in "context"



Given the fact that it's an umbrella term with a number of different categories that fall under it, the term itself is a vague one, which is why you have to continuously claim "foreign intervention" in order to separate from other kinds. Anyways, I'm done entertaining you on this subject, I'd have better chance reasoning with a monkey.







> You really are retarded aren?t you? I mean seriously, I don?t mean this as an insult, are you?
> 
> How else could you ignore that I explicitly told you that that *intensions *matter? Or are you trying to tell me they don?t?



Ok, I hate doing this, but it's like the fourth fucking time that you have spelled such a simple word wrong. So sadly (very sadly) I have to correct you: it's intentions not intensions 

Anyways, I was inclusive of "intentions" by stating very clearly in my example that the person ripped the scripture because of his dislike.





> And I haven?t given you a precedent yet, cause I haven?t looked for one. It?s time consuming and not really worth looking for, since I can tell what that law is meant for, which I also tried to convey to you. But since you won?t shut up, I went through the trouble of finding you one. This is the first thing that came up with and it will have to serve:
> 
> 
> Translation:
> A 61yr old man printed the words ?Quran, the holy Quran? on toilet paper and sent it to TV-Stations and 22 mosques and also offered them for sale. He was found guilty and got one year on parole. He got a relatively harsh sentence due to his previous crimes (arson and violations of law in regards to explosives).




Fair enough. Terrible reason to put someone in jail but as I mentioned previously, this is the same country that criminalizes holocaust denial.


----------



## Savior (Sep 20, 2015)

Jersey Shore Jesus said:


> How can you defend this?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rP6U6Hhy_2M[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9L_zEZflFQ[/YOUTUBE]




What's your point? How can you defend butchering hundreds of thousands of civilians in the Middle East?


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Sep 20, 2015)

Savior said:


> What's your point? How can you defend butchering hundreds of thousands of civilians in the Middle East?



No point in even entertaining his arguments. He's as islamophobic as it gets, and besides that, practically every opinion he holds is to a very illogical extremity.


----------



## Bill G (Sep 20, 2015)

Savior said:


> What's your point? How can you defend butchering hundreds of thousands of civilians in the Middle East?



Something bad happening to one group of innocents doesn't justify something bad happening to another group of innocents. 

As far as I can see, this is just good evidence for Europeans and Americans to stay out of the Middle East, and vice versa.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 20, 2015)

*US to accept 100,000 refugees by 2017*



> BY KEN DILANIAN
> AP Intelligence Writer
> BERLIN
> The Obama administration will increase the number of refugees the United States is willing to accept in 2017 to 100,000, a significant increase over the current annual worldwide cap of 70,000, Secretary of State John Kerry said Sunday.
> ...


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 20, 2015)

that's more like it


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Sep 20, 2015)

Banhammer said:


> that's more like it



Canada should be taking more too. If we vote in the Liberals, we will probably take in even more than the U.S in the same time period but if we're stuck with the Cons again then I doubt it.


----------



## Megaharrison (Sep 20, 2015)

This is gonna lead to some amazing cultural enrichment.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULh-pBWd4ws[/youtube]


----------



## Bill G (Sep 20, 2015)

Oh boy, even more cultural enrichment. If we're lucky, we might get to be as diverse and tolerant as Sweden.



heavy_rasengan said:


> Canada should be taking more too. If we vote in the Liberals, we will probably take in even more than the U.S in the same time period but if we're stuck with the Cons again then I doubt it.



You know, I'd like the USA to be generous in these trying times. So as a show of good faith, you can have all of them, Canada. No need to thank me, you deserve it.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Sep 20, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]RvOnXh3NN9w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 20, 2015)

I severely question the rhetorical balance of that video


----------



## Saishin (Sep 21, 2015)

> *EU mandatory refugee quotas could be forced through by majority vote, warns German minister*
> 
> Frank-Walter Steinmeier warns that qualified majority vote in order to overrule opponents may be the only way to break the deadlock among fractious EU member state leaders on migrants
> 
> ...


----------



## Saishin (Sep 21, 2015)

> *Parliament protest against arrival of refugees draws 150*
> 
> About 150 people protested on Sunday in front of the Lisbon parliament against refugees being accepted by Portugal.
> 
> ...


----------



## Amanda (Sep 21, 2015)

Hungary agreed to use the military to protect its borders. Non lethal force, sure.

Cue to cries "this cannot be!"

I bet they wished they were an island nation in the Atlantic right now.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 21, 2015)

Only 150?  In most countries you get higher turnout in protest that an accidental sneeze or yawn in their parliament is against tradition and politeness.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 21, 2015)

The poortuguese largely don't give a shit, because aint no refugee line gearing up to take over the country.

Its welfare is one quarter of germoney's or Sweden, and it's not on the way to either of those countries, as it is located on the westernmost end of europe


More overly concerned with banking scandals


----------



## Amanda (Sep 22, 2015)

Banhammer said:


> The poortuguese largely don't give a shit, because aint no refugee line gearing up to take over the country.
> 
> Its welfare is one quarter of germoney's or Sweden, and it's not on the way to either of those countries, as it is located on the westernmost end of europe
> 
> ...





You're mistaken my racist brother, they only seek safe harbour, no rich societies. 

Which is why they pass through war hotspots such as Denmark and Sweden on their way to Finland. Someone should told them the bear of the east has its arm around us so they'd know to avoid future emigration.


----------



## Bill G (Sep 22, 2015)

EnterTheTao said:


> [YOUTUBE]RvOnXh3NN9w[/YOUTUBE]



What a neutral video with a very neutral rhetoric.

Okay, so this is very sad and all, but why does this mean Europe and America need to accept refugees?


----------



## Amanda (Sep 22, 2015)

Personally I think it means we need to get over our self-created trauma and go kill some terrorists even if some of our own will come back in coffins. My own life is trivial (and boring) enough for me to volunteer among the first to blow some child crucifiers out of their sick socks. Sure I will save the last bullet for myself. After all all death is certain, but I'd rather go that way than as another cenile grandma forgotten into her diapers for a week.

And before you ask yes, it's been a bad day.


----------



## Bill G (Sep 22, 2015)

Personally, I'd be content glassing the entire ME from Israel to Pakistan. But that's not very practical.


----------



## Amanda (Sep 22, 2015)

I veto, the Kurds would be part of the collateral damage, and Armenia and Georgia are uncomfortably close as well.


----------



## Kaneda30 (Sep 22, 2015)

Bill G said:


> Okay, so this is very sad and all, but why does this mean Europe and America need to accept refugees?





[YOUTUBE]JcXczsp_Z2M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Saishin (Sep 22, 2015)

> *Migrant crisis: EU ministers attempt to resolve quota row*
> 
> European Union ministers are meeting to try to resolve a dispute over how to relocate 120,000 asylum seekers who have recently arrived in Europe.
> 
> ...



http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-34321185


----------



## Matariki (Sep 22, 2015)

I'm in favor of creating a new country for the refugees

somewhere in a wasteland far away from Europe


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 22, 2015)

May I be the first to offer them an island in exchange for all national debt?


----------



## Punished Pathos (Sep 22, 2015)

Why do Americans and Europeans need to accept the migrants?
Nevermind...
My American government and the various intelligence agencies caused this with getting involved in Syria due to ISIS, which magically appeared out of thin air after Osama was "killed"


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Sep 24, 2015)

Savior said:


> What's your point? How can you defend butchering hundreds of thousands of civilians in the Middle East?



Where do you people get off with these questions? These men run from "tyranny" but then push their own tyranny on others in a country that accepts them to escape others tyranny! WTF?

These men are running from an enemy that they should be fighting. They are cowards that only want to push their racist and fascist views on others.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Sep 24, 2015)

Jersey Shore Jesus said:


> Where do you people get off with these questions? These men run from "tyranny" but then push their own tyranny on others in a country that accepts them to escape others tyranny! WTF?
> 
> These men are running from an enemy that they should be fighting. They are cowards that only want to push their racist and fascist views on others.



If America, Europe and other countries don't accept the immigrants, they'll be seen as racists 

People can't put two and two together.
MiddleEast is destablized, immigrants flood other countries, and the Islamophobia perpetuates.
Tyranny you say? More like Simulated Tyranny.
People can't even figure out why and how this is happening and don't see anything suspicious about ISIS coming into relevancy after Osama's death.

The poor Migrants really had no means of fighting the Al-ISIS *cough* "Extremists"
It was either fight and die in their homeland or flee.
Can't blame them for what they've done but the PCness and the image of being "good" while really wanting cheap laborers will possess some countries to take in immigrants.
Not all of the migrants are bad people but some of them feel entitled to shit, simply because their God told them. Media just doesn't cover that due to the PC control.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Sep 25, 2015)

A little side by side action.


----------



## Son of Goku (Sep 26, 2015)

Jersey Shore Jesus said:


> A little side by side action.



Jesus, you're pathetic.

Sharia law is nowhere as straight forward or simplistic as any constitution.


[YOUTUBE]qkD9k6J4_KY[/YOUTUBE]
Dr. Tariq Ramadan is a Professor of Contemporary Islamic Studies in the Faculty of Oriental Studies at Oxford University.

Also, most, if not all, of those Sharia points in your pic are debatable. But here's something about the matter of apostasy.

[YOUTUBE]XyO9WoR9yA0[/YOUTUBE]

Here is more:

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Is it true that if a Muslim leaves or denounces his faith in Islam he will be killed?*

This is indeed a great question that needs a response because the subject of apostasy is mentioned time and again in the media. The short answer to this question is an emphatic ?no?. Let  me explain further.

Apostasy, or denouncing one?s religion, is unfortunately taken as a punishable offense by many Islamic scholars, even though those who propound this view are unable to quote a single Quranic verse or Hadith to support it. The fact is that while recanting Islam is a sin, there is absolutely no worldly punishment prescribed by Islam for it. Islam places great stress on freedom of conscience, including the freedom to choose one?s religion, as one of the fundamental rights of all human beings. The Quran clearly states, ?There should be no compulsion in religion? (2:257); and also ?It is the truth from your Lord; wherefore let him who will believe and let him who will disbelieve? (18:30). These verses prove that man is free to choose the religion that makes him happy, and that rejecting Islam is not a crime.

Unfortunately, the punishment of apostasy has now become death, even though this menacing concept does not claim a single Quranic verse as evidence. In fact, although the subject of apostasy has been brought up several times in the Quran, no mention has ever been made of its punishment. In verse 3 chapter 145 God states ?He who turns back on his heels shall not harm Allah a whit? ? a clear indication that apostasy has no need for punishment. Similarly, Chapter 2 verse 109 states: ?Whoever takes disbelief in exchange for belief has undoubtedly gone astray from the right path? ? again no mention of a punishment. Nor is there evidence of such punishments in the life and practice of the Prophet Muhammad, the one to whom the Quran was revealed and who portrayed a perfect example of Islamic teachings. The Prophet never ordered anyone to be killed for apostasy; the few capital punishments that occurred during his time were a result of treason and colluding with the enemy in matters of the state.

The only punishment described in the Quran for denouncing Islam is that which rests with God Almighty: ?Those who believe, then disbelieve, then again believe, then disbelieve and then increase in disbelief, Allah will never forgive them nor will He guide them to the right way. (4:138)?. Nothing else is needed.





But who are you directing this to anyway? Who here is advocating the implementation of the Sharia in the US? 

Or are you saying that the Syrians, who could just stay or move to the "Islamic State" next door (where your version of Sharia Law is in place) but rather spent thousands of euros to get to secular countries in Europe, and also wouldn't mind ending up in the US, prefer IS/Wahabist-Sharia law over secular laws?


----------



## stream (Sep 26, 2015)

Jersey Shore Jesus said:


> These men are running from an enemy that they should be fighting. They are cowards that only want to push their racist and fascist views on others.


You are talking about the people who came over to the American continent on the Mayflower, right?


----------



## Son of Goku (Sep 26, 2015)

stream said:


> You are talking about the people who came over to the American continent on the Mayflower, right?



Oh shit!


----------



## Son of Goku (Sep 26, 2015)

heavy_rasengan said:


> The fact that this migration crisis is often labeled as "unprecedented" shows that it isn't as predictable as you're claiming, or predictable enough where countries have to prepare *many years* in advance (something that rarely ever happens). Nobody has to be a genius, some have in fact predicted such a crisis, but even they most likely had no idea how large it would actually be. Funny, though, you've been discussing Syria in this section for quite some time and said absolutely nothing about this "obvious" and supposed migration crisis but after the fact: "I knew it and everyone knew it too!" lmao.



Many years? GTFO of here. 

Seriously, seeing you fight something so obvious is just pathetic. The war in Syria only got worse over time, with no end in sight. In addition to that the IS also produced plenty of refugees from Iraq as well. And the situation in Afghanistan is also far form stable, still adding a steady flow of Afghans into the mix. Not to mention: the Libyian/African situation. Plus: Lebanon, Jordan and Turkey and even Italy and Greece in Europe were already dealing/struggling with this for quite some time (their pleads for help being largley ignored) and could've been a warning sign of the things to come for the rest of Europe.

But you are telling me that the governments in Europe did nothing wrong by doing nothing to soften the blow? Seriously, gtfo.

Here:

Elmar Brok, CDU (Merkel's Party) and current Chairman of the European Parliament Committee on Foreign Affairs, says: "We acted to late"


Manfred Schmidt, head of the Federal Office for Migration and Refugees in Germany: "We were too late in seeing the signs"


Just two out of many voices.



> This is again completely irrelevant to my points,







You hope that your ignorance on German politics is irrelevant to your points, I'm not that optimistic. Anyway, you needed a lesson in German politics and I gave it to you, you ungrateful SoB. 




> > Originally Posted by Son Of Goku
> > And waiting patiently is what they're doing, no other choice. But everybody knows that these procedures take too fucking long in Germany, most of all the Germans themselves. They are meaning to speed up the process, but that's also something that could have and should have been done years ago. And everybody in Germany who isn't a dumbass agrees with that.... Nah correction, even the dumbasses agree.
> 
> 
> ...



When I said "everybody knows that these procedures take too fucking long", I was obviously using hyperbole, since I knew that plenty of people, among them most of the kids and the less educated/interested, were and still are completely oblivious to this problem. The fact that you can't differentiate between a hyperbole that obvious and a factual statement just shows me what a waste of time you've been for me. 

But let's try this again:
Virtually everybody who is knowledgable and interested in this agrees that speeding up the asylum process is a necessity in dealing with this crisis, in accoradance to the Human Rights Charta (Art. 14), the Geneva Convention and self-proclaimed EU values.

I already explained to you why this is in the interest of both, the left and the right.



> I really don't how to make this any clearer to you since I included what I agreed with in the very post that I said he was spot on.
> 
> > There will be a clash of cultures
> 
> ...



Why don't you just stick to words you know how and when to apply and spare us the debates about semantics. 



> You don't need to write a paragraph or an essay for it be referred to as an assessment, by assessment *I was merely referring to the point about the clash of cultures.*



He made no such point, dinkhead. I repeat: 'All he did was bring up ONE riot and one overblown story about school clothing and make a snide comment about it.' His snide comment being: "the cultural enrichment has already begun." If you translate this into nothing more than a "oh look, clash of cultures" you're a fucking imbecile.

He posted those articles in support his general believe (or ASSESSMENT if you will) that muslims are Europe's doom. If you know him, you should know it's true. Unless you really are an imbecile. 



> >Nothing vague about it
> 
> >Continues to put it in "context"
> 
> ...



I agree that a monkey would be better suited for you, the IQ gap wouldn't be as daunting. 

No, there is nothing vague about interventionism. This being used in different contexts doesn't change it's core meaning. In no case is your use of the word valid and you've failed to provide any source that would prove otherwise. So nice try wanting to teach me a word you yourself have no clue of how and when to use. 



> Ok, I hate doing this, but it's like the fourth fucking time that you have spelled such a simple word wrong. So sadly (very sadly) I have to correct you: it's intentions not intensions



A win is a win, amirite?! 



> Anyways, I was inclusive of "intentions" by stating very clearly in my example that the person ripped the scripture because of his dislike.





When I said "intentions matter" I obvously didn't mean HAVING an intention matters, but that it's the KIND of intention that matters. How else would that work? 

Judge: "You clearly had intentions when you destroyed that book, so I have no choice but to find you guilty." ??? 

But common sense doesn't come that easy to all of us I guess. 

You also clearly ignored the part where I specifically stated that the act of destroying a book without the intention of antognizing a group of people and/or willfully causing a disturbance of public peace isn't likely to be persecuted under that law. 

Go on, find yourself a monkey and best of luck. 



> Fair enough.


​


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Sep 26, 2015)

Son of Goku said:


> Jesus, you're pathetic.
> 
> Sharia law is nowhere as straight forward or simplistic as any constitution.
> 
> ...



Maybe I should post the numerous Muslim beheadings and executions on liveleak and other gore websites to rebut your statements?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 27, 2015)

Merkel is a total bitch but what are germans gonna do, they wanna eclipse Sweden on who can cuck the most


----------



## Son of Goku (Sep 27, 2015)

Jersey Shore Jesus said:


> Maybe I should post the numerous Muslim beheadings and executions on liveleak and other gore websites to rebut your statements?



How would that rebut my statement? Where did I deny that these things happen? How about you learn to differentiate between extremists and moderates?


----------



## Shinryu (Sep 27, 2015)

Why are these refugees commiting so much crime? Seriously what the fuck is wrong with them. All of these rapes that have occured in Germany all of a sudden.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 27, 2015)

what did you expect to happen when you allow an unwashed horde of barbarians into your country?


----------



## Saishin (Sep 27, 2015)

Awww these are the kind of refugees that have to be helped not those that come here and then complain

[YOUTUBE]BiT8iV0uUf8[/YOUTUBE]



Goova said:


> Merkel is a total bitch but what are germans gonna do, they wanna eclipse Sweden on who can cuck the most


The point with the Germans it is that they have the heavy past of the nazism,the fact that most of the Germans despite the logistical problem that these huge number of refugees is taking still have a positive opinion about the refugees and that it is right to accept them all it is caused by the fact that they maybe feel in some way guilty for the past, so being welcoming toward these people it is a way for them to show a positive image of the Germans to the world since especially with the economic crisis and the power role of Germany in the EU they are considered more or less from some like the bad guys.


----------



## Saishin (Sep 27, 2015)

> *Hungary to EU: migrant quotas will repeat Western Europe's 'failed' attempts at multiculturalism*
> 
> Budapest tells EU officials to stop "lectures" over question of taking in Syrian refugees
> 
> ...


----------



## stream (Sep 27, 2015)

Join EU, enter Schengen, and reject multiculturalism? Makes sense


----------



## Pliskin (Sep 28, 2015)

Daaaaaw. <3 Refugees hosting a thank you demonstration and cleaning the street.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Sep 28, 2015)

Son of Goku said:


> Many years? GTFO of here.
> 
> Seriously, seeing you fight something so obvious is just pathetic. *The war in Syria only got worse over time, with no end in sight.* In addition to that the IS also produced plenty of refugees from Iraq as well. And the situation in Afghanistan is also far form stable, still adding a steady flow of Afghans into the mix. Not to mention: the Libyian/African situation. Plus: Lebanon, Jordan and Turkey and even Italy and Greece in Europe were already dealing/struggling with this for quite some time (their pleads for help being largley ignored) and could've been a warning sign of the things to come for the rest of Europe.
> 
> But you are telling me that the governments in Europe did nothing wrong by doing nothing to soften the blow? Seriously, gtfo.



Yeah, that's what they also thought about Libya, Egypt, and Tunisia. I guess they should have prepared to take in an influx of Egyptian refugees as well just in case they began to migrate to Europe in the millions. I'll concede that the migration crisis *in general* was predictable given the events that occurred and are occurring but one of this magnitude was definitely not predictable. 






> You hope that your ignorance on German politics is irrelevant to your points, I'm not that optimistic. Anyway, you needed a lesson in German politics and I gave it to you, you ungrateful SoB.



When all else fails: spam emoticons and memes. The hallmark of immature and incompetent posters (not that I thought you any better anyways)

Stating the motives of German parties was irrelevant to my points because the only thing I concerned myself with was you erroneously generalizing all of the German people. With that being said, I am quite ignorant of German politics, I have no interest in the matter.




> When I said "everybody knows that these procedures take too fucking long", *I was obviously using hyperbole*, since I knew that plenty of people, among them most of the kids and the less educated/interested, were and still are completely oblivious to this problem. The fact that you can't differentiate between a hyperbole that obvious and a factual statement just shows me what a waste of time you've been for me.



It took you that long to state that you were using hyperbole? Why not just state it in the beginning and save us all of this redundancy? Like I said before, all you can manage to do is backpedal. One of your central points stemmed from the universal claim that "Everyone in Germany X" and then you tried to defend this claim as well and now after all of it: "duh I was using hyperbole." You are a horrid debater.



> *But let's try this again*:
> Virtually everybody who is knowledgable and interested in this agrees that speeding up the asylum process is a necessity in dealing with this crisis, in accoradance to the Human Rights Charta (Art. 14), the Geneva Convention and self-proclaimed EU values.



AKA: Time to change goal posts.





> Why don't you just stick to words you know how and when to apply and spare us the debates about semantics.



The guy who can't spell fucking intentions properly is trying to give me a grammar lesson. Here's a hint, the word assessment can be used in a variety of different ways including the way I used them, but intensions...? lmao.




> He made no such point, dinkhead. I repeat: 'All he did was bring up ONE riot and one overblown story about school clothing and make a snide comment about it.' His snide comment being: "the cultural enrichment has already begun." If you translate this into nothing more than a "oh look, clash of cultures" you're a fucking imbecile.
> 
> He posted those articles in support his general believe (or ASSESSMENT if you will) that muslims are Europe's doom. If you know him, you should know it's true. Unless you really are an imbecile.



What makes you think I was referring to a SINGLE post that he made? He was posting throughout the creation of this thread and implied since the very beginning that there would be a clash of cultures. I agreed with him on this and this alone. Don't blame others for your horrid reading comprehension. 

I've already disagreed with his more far-fetched beliefs in multiple different threads. Obviously such fear-mongering like Muslims will take over Europe is nonsensical but me agreeing with another one of his points =/= me agreeing with everything that he says. 




			
				Son Of Goku said:
			
		

> Also, most, if not all, of those Sharia points in your pic are debatable. But here's something about the matter of apostasy.
> 
> 
> Is it true that if a Muslim leaves or denounces his faith in Islam he will be killed?
> ...



Again, talking about matters that your clueless in. Instead of actually reading the Quran or Hadiths this guy depends on random youtube videos and articles for his information lmao.

The consensus among the Islamic community and fiqh is that apostasy is punishable by death, posting fringe scholars and articles doesn't change this fact. 

And lol @ the article blatantly lying about there being no Hadiths that mention the death penalty for apostasy and you eating it up like the mindless idiot that you are.



> Bukhari (52:260) - "...The Prophet said, 'If somebody (a Muslim) discards his religion, kill him.' "
> 
> Bukhari Volume 9, Book 84, Number 57:
> 
> ...


----------



## Bill G (Sep 29, 2015)

It keeps getting worse. Europe, what the fuck are you doing? Germany, what's wrong with you?


----------



## Lucy75 (Sep 29, 2015)

America should take the remaing refugees that Europe doesn't since we contributed to the problem by going to war in the middle east and destabilizing the region.


----------



## Bill G (Sep 29, 2015)

Or America can help Hungary push the "refugees" back into the middle east. That sounds like a better idea.


----------



## Son of Goku (Sep 29, 2015)

heavy_rasengan said:


> Yeah, that's what they also thought about Libya, Egypt, and Tunisia. I guess they should have prepared to take in an influx of Egyptian refugees as well just in case they began to migrate to Europe in the millions.



Well, you guessed wrong, but what else is knew. Unless, of course, Egypt had a civil war going on, with millions of Egyptians already displaced because of it. No? Well, you're an idiot then.



> *I'll concede that the migration crisis in general was predictable given the events that occurred and are occurring* but one of this magnitude was definitely not predictable.



Look who is backpedaling now. 

Anyway, my intial statement stands:


Son of Goku said:


> Germany and other countries weren't prepared for this crisis, because the governments ignored all signs and warnings.



And you really are an idiot for objecting to this.




> When all else fails: spam emoticons and memes. The hallmark of immature and incompetent posters (not that I thought you any better anyways)





Well, you know what they say, 'a picture is worth a thousand words'. And since you have a problem understanding words I'm doing you a favor here. 

And what do you mean "when all else fails"? You're the one that failed to realize what the NPD is and who equated "German politics" to "German government". You should be spamming emoticons and memes all over. 



> Stating the motives of German parties was irrelevant to my points because the only thing I concerned myself with was you erroneously generalizing all of the German people. With that being said, *I am quite ignorant* of German politics, I have no interest in the matter.



No suprise there. Next time keep that in mind before spouting nonsense. 

I mean come on, you were assuming that the NPD, a Nazi party, was part of the German government?  

So there is ignorance and then there is deliberate brain non-usage. Since typing "NPD german party" into google should've been even within your mental capacity.

But hey, don't be bummed, I spelled one word wrong. 



> It took you that long to state that you were using hyperbole?



Sorry pal, I misstook you for someone who had a functioning brain. _Everyone and their mother_ knows how to spot a hyperbole, you're the _only _retarded _exception_. 



> AKA: Time to change goal posts.



You had no idea where those goal posts where in the first place, so I don't blame you for thinking that. But now you know and it seems you're left with nothing left to bitch about. 

So what did we learn? Speeding up the processing of asylum requests makes sense to everyone who understands its implications, and therefore could've and should've been done before the crisis gained traction.

The reason Germany wasn't keen on doing it till now, was mostly due to a shortsighted effort to keep costs low and to the silly believe that every measure to improve the processing would lead to more refugees. As if refugees fleeing from wars and persecution could be deterred by a pronlonged process in the land of their dreams. And to deter economic-refugees it would actually help to fasten the process, since their time in Germany where they receive aid would be drastically shortened, if/when their request for asylum gets denied sooner.





> The guy who can't spell fucking intentions properly is trying to give me a grammar lesson. Here's a hint, the word assessment can be used in a variety of different ways including the way I used them, but intensions...? lmao.


I get that you feel proud to correct my spelling (seriously, good job on that one ), especially since you got so little to be proud of, but this is starting to get petty now. 



> What makes you think I was referring to a SINGLE post that he made?* He was posting throughout the creation of this thread and implied since the very beginning that there would be a clash of cultures.* I agreed with him on this and this alone. Don't blame others for your horrid reading comprehension.



Really? "Implied" huh? What happened to the "assessment" he so clearly made? Oh my, and YOU have the nerve of accusing ME of backpaddling. 

Well then, let's have a looksy at what he is "implying":



> Megaharrison said:
> 
> 
> > They're never gonna leave and are gonna *eat *up yo *taxes*. All while giving you the gift of *Shariah*
> ...



Unless I missed one, these are all his posts from this thread prior to the post we discussed, which I also included again for good measure, plus two more posts that came after. And you know what, you're right! His posts are indeed "implying" an incoming clash of cultures. If you got shit for brains, that is. 
Seems to me, as if all he did was spread fear of muslims hordes who are invading Europe to get welfare and who return the favor with nothing but sharia and terrorism. Is that implying a clash of cultures? Sure, but only in the same sense that if I was predicting a nuclear war it would imply that I'm also forecasting bad weather.  

Did you find yourself a monkey yet?



> Again, talking about matters that your clueless in. Instead of actually reading the Quran or Hadiths this guy depends on random youtube videos and articles for his information lmao.


What guy? Or did you just jump from "you" to "he" within one paragraph? 




> The consensus among the Islamic community and fiqh is that apostasy is punishable by death, posting fringe scholars and articles doesn't change this fact.



Whether the consensus you speak of is a fact or not, I don't care for consensuses that are wrong or at least questionable. That's the same story with the Hiroshima/Nagasaki bombings, where you and your precious alleged consensus were wrong as well. 

Anyway, good job on taking the side of yet again another islamophobe. You sound more and more like an Afghan Uncle Tom.



BTW: What happened to you lecturing me on what interventionism means? Don't tell me you realized what giant buffoon you were?


----------



## Son of Goku (Sep 29, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]umqvYhb3wf4[/YOUTUBE]

Educational comedy at its best.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 29, 2015)

"We can't stereotype migrants with your stereotype, you have to stereotype them with *my* stereotype"


Yup, educational indeed

IT'S 2015, COME ON


----------



## Son of Goku (Sep 29, 2015)

Banhammer said:


> "We can't stereotype migrants with your stereotype, you have to stereotype them with *my* stereotype"
> 
> 
> Yup, educational indeed
> ...



Nah, it's rather:

"We shouldn't see all these refugees as potential terrorists, but as human beings." 

But that's not the educational part I was talking about, that's just calling out racism.


Here is what's educational:



> *The big myth about refugees*
> *
> Refugees can be an investment, rather than a burden*
> 
> ...






> *Europe Should See Refugees as a Boon, Not a Burden
> *
> By THE EDITORIAL BOARDSEPT. 18, 2015
> 
> ...



Yup, very educational indeed.


----------



## Amanda (Sep 29, 2015)

Wait, now we are praising sharia law here? I happily exchange anyone thinking that way with ISIS for a few little girls forced into sex slavery. Remember to take a selfie when you're beheaded. 



stream said:


> Join EU, enter Schengen, and reject multiculturalism? Makes sense




They opened their borders to the rest of Europe, not to Middle-East. 

 Certain countries imagine they have the right to make other countries' life choices for them and that these countries just need to deal with this gang rape. Yeah fuck you too.



Bill G said:


> It keeps getting worse. Europe, what the fuck are you doing? Germany, what's wrong with you?




Guilt complex and delusions of yourself as the great white savior who helps out these poor brownies.


----------



## Amanda (Sep 29, 2015)

Son of Goku said:


> Yup, very educational indeed.


 

Eternally growing economy needs eternally growing, young population, huh? I'd rather finally move away from the obsession with eternal economical growth and find new ways of economy that enable stable or even decreasing human population. That would be much healthier for the planet. 

Of course, those who have would have to have less, how odious, so let's keep on this way and hope that we manage to spread on other planets to pillage them too.


----------



## Son of Goku (Sep 29, 2015)

Son of Goku said:


> Sharia law is nowhere as straight forward or simplistic as any constitution.





Amanda said:


> Wait, now we are praising sharia law here?



How on earth..


----------



## Amanda (Sep 29, 2015)

Son of Goku said:


> How on earth..




You're implying I shouldn't take 100 % negative attitude to the prospect of sharia law coming to my society. That's how on earth. I won't even discuss this. I will never obey any Islamic law, and no amount of slow adjustement and "it's not that bad" will fool me to fall for it. I have too much sense of self-preservation.




Edit: unless I misundertood you while speed reading the thread. In which case I apologize.


----------



## Son of Goku (Sep 29, 2015)

Amanda said:


> Edit: unless I misundertood you while speed reading the thread. In which case I apologize.



I accept.


----------



## Amanda (Sep 29, 2015)

Son of Goku said:


> I accept.




All right then. 

The reason I'm so jumpy about this is that it's a very legitimate possibility muslims arriving fresh from Iraq and Syria might in a relatively short timespan rise to make up 20 % if not more of our population. Yet even the original immigrants haven't really integrated into our society in the sense of adopting western values and beliefs, leaving me pessimistic about them doing differently.

Now, if they constitute such great part of our society, they also have great voting power. This would mean drastic, fundamental changes in our political field. Religion would return to the politics, for starters. As a citizen and a voter myself, of course I am deeply concerned by such changes to our society,  especially as they happen quickly and uncontrolled. 

But am I allowed to voice out these concerns? Am I allowed to disagree with the current politics? Well, technically yes, though I do get called names for it. 

But it won't matter. All the authorities are high on ecstacy with these rapid fire societal changes and won't listen at all to anyone with critical voice. All immigration is good, expect that more is better than less. Media too is full of it. If you disagree, you're a racist that needs to deal with the trauma of not receiving enough love in childhood. And I'm supposed to trust their decision making!

What i mean is that I see the future of my society resting in the hands of people who are more concerned about some "let's all be one human race" ideology than actual real politic consideration of how rapid great societal changes may drastically worsen our future. If they would at least acknowledge the potential threats I 'd have some faith that they are up to their task. But they don't. They blindly jump into this dark watered lake and ridicule anyone concerned about rocks beneath the surface. And so I sit and watch morning shows about how to cook Iraqi food and wonder where I myself will have to move to when this country becomes uninhabitable. 

So just giving economic statistics about all that sweet money we are one day supposed to get won't make it for me. I'd rather be poorer, if it meant we won't get Islamified, and if we could once more have a society where open discussion wasn't a problem.


----------



## Bill G (Sep 29, 2015)

Amanda said:


> Eternally growing economy needs eternally growing, young population



Contrary to popular stupid opinion, we don't need to import more foreigners into our nation. We just need to encourage the locals to start having more babies.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Sep 29, 2015)

Son of Goku said:


> Well, you guessed wrong, but what else is knew. Unless, of course, Egypt had a civil war going on, with millions of Egyptians already displaced because of it. No? Well, you're an idiot then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When did I deny that the German government wasn't prepared? 

And I've maintained since the beginning that a migration crisis of this *magnitude* was not predictable.

The crisis in Egypt could have easily gone out of hand like the one in Syria if Mubarak chose to take a hardline stance like Assad. But now in hindsight, because it didn't, you're acting like it never was going to. 






> And what do you mean "when all else fails"? You're the one that failed to realize what the NPD is and who equated "German politics" to "German government". You should be spamming emoticons and memes all over.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I equated a government faction with a political faction which is not very far off. In simpler words so that you can understand: I called the NPD a government faction instead of a political faction and you are seemingly grasping at this to deflect from your gross generalizations. 





> Sorry pal, I misstook you for someone who had a functioning brain. _Everyone and their mother_ knows how to spot a hyperbole, you're the _only _retarded _exception_.



Lmao, yeah sure hyperbole.



			
				Me said:
			
		

> The fact that you think all Germans agree with this, is again, beyond fucking stupid.





			
				you said:
			
		

> Plus, I wasn't talking about the German public, but about German politics, left and right.



But now you're claiming that you _were_ talking about all the Germans in general but using hyperbole 

That must be your go-to here, get slapped silly after making ridiculous generalizations and then claim that you were just using hyperbole. 




> You had no idea where those goal posts where in the first place, so I don't blame you for thinking that. But now you know and it seems you're left with nothing left to bitch about.
> 
> So what did we learn? Speeding up the processing of asylum requests makes sense to everyone who understands its implications, and therefore could've and should've been done before the crisis gained traction.
> 
> The reason Germany wasn't keen on doing it till now, was mostly due to a shortsighted effort to keep costs low and to the silly believe that every measure to improve the processing would lead to more refugees. As if refugees fleeing from wars and persecution could be deterred by a pronlonged process in the land of their dreams. And to deter economic-refugees it would actually help to fasten the process, since their time in Germany where they receive aid would be drastically shortened, if/when their request for asylum gets denied sooner.



And I never disagreed with any of this. If I did, quote me where I did. I just disagreed with your ridiculous notion that every German in Germany is fine with accepting asylum seekers. But of course, that was "hyperbole"





> I get that you feel proud to correct my spelling (seriously, good job on that one ), especially since you got so little to be proud of, but this is starting to get petty now.



It became petty as soon as you began defending the violent actions of some migrants over a torn Quran.





> Really? "Implied" huh? What happened to the "assessment" he so clearly made? Oh my, and YOU have the nerve of accusing ME of backpaddling.
> 
> Well then, let's have a looksy at what he is "implying":
> 
> ...




The majority of which I dismissed with my statement: "he may say some strange things sometimes" BUT "he is spot on in that assessment". 

The statement: "There will be a clash of cultures due to the archaic beliefs of some...."

Thus: This is the only part of his argument that I agree with.

Is it really THIS difficult to comprehend such easy reasoning?

And lol @ that atrocious analogy. I seriously cringed there. 



> Did you find yourself a monkey yet?



Yes, you have been my pet monkey throughout this thread and I've been losing brain cells by trying to reason with you. Maybe it would have been better to pat you on your head and tell you that you are right about everything.




> What guy? Or did you just jump from "you" to "he" within one paragraph?



You, the idiot that posted an article without confirming it's authenticity. Basically, you saw "no Quran and hadith evidence" and this fit your confirmation bias so you felt the need to post it. Hopefully you've learned your lesson now.





> Whether the consensus you speak of is a fact or not, I don't care for consensuses that are wrong or at least questionable. That's the same story with the Hiroshima/Nagasaki bombings, where you and your precious alleged consensus were wrong as well.



Lol what the fuck? 

Death for apostasy is a part of Islam as supported by a consensus of Islamic scholars, by the four prominent schools and by the fucking Hadith which is the second most prized collection in Sunni Islam. Posting the opinions of fringe scholars does not change this. You really do have the IQ of a monkey if you can look at all of this and go: "No, I'm not taking this. This can't be a part of Islam because it's morally wrong." 





> Anyway, good job on taking the side of yet again another islamophobe. You sound more and more like an Afghan Uncle Tom.



Correcting you on your erroneous bullshit =/= taking the side of an islamophobe. People should just accept the lies of the videos and articles you post because you post them as a rebuttal to an islamophobe? Not everyone is as intellectually dishonest as yourself.




> BTW: What happened to you lecturing me on what interventionism means? Don't tell me you realized what giant buffoon you were?



No, I realized that further discourse with a giant buffoon that doesn't even know what "vague" means is beyond useless.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Sep 29, 2015)

Amanda said:


> *You're implying I shouldn't take 100 % negative attitude to the prospect of sharia law coming to my society.* That's how on earth. I won't even discuss this. I will never obey any Islamic law, and no amount of slow adjustement and "it's not that bad" will fool me to fall for it. I have too much sense of self-preservation.



That's exactly what he's implying by posting a video of Tariq Ramadan's whitewashed account of Shariah. According to Tariq Ramadan, stoning for adultery is not part of Shariah Law when it is clearly stated in the Hadith's and the Quran and when it is accepted by the majority of Islamic scholars as a tenant of Shariah law.

He didn't post videos of the hundreds of Islamic scholars explaining Shariah as taught by the Islamic schools because his brainless anti-Western sentiments doesn't allow him to criticize the Islamic religion for it's more extreme tenants.

He tried to this for the punishment for apostasy too and implied I was an islamophobe because I thwarted his pathetic attempt. He's like the opposite of JSJ, the former an extremist nut-hugger that does everything he can to excuse extremist actions/ideologies and the latter an Islamophobe that believes every aspect of Islam to be extreme.


----------



## Bill G (Sep 30, 2015)

> Germany: Muslim father strangled daughter to death in 'honour killing' after she shoplifted condoms
> 
> Tom Porter
> By Tom Porter
> ...



Problem starting to solve itself


----------



## Amol (Sep 30, 2015)

^There is nothing funny there you know.
Not sure why you are laughing here.


----------



## Saishin (Sep 30, 2015)

> *Refugee camp bulldozed on France-Italy border*
> 
> Italian police on Wednesday cleared out a refugee camp on the border of France and Italy that had been home to up to 250 people.
> 
> ...





[youtube]ddEaVkI3ImA[/youtube]

[youtube]Gf_qtGls8Pk[/youtube]


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 30, 2015)

france has bulldozed dozens upon dozens of illegal sacks  for years


----------



## Saishin (Oct 23, 2015)

> *What happens when young Syrian boy loses his parents at a strained border crossing*
> 
> Footage has been released of little Roni who lost his parents at a refugee camp in no man's land in the border area between Serbia and Croatia
> 
> ...


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 23, 2015)

heavy_rasengan said:


> That's exactly what he's implying by posting a video of Tariq Ramadan's whitewashed account of Shariah. According to Tariq Ramadan, stoning for adultery is not part of Shariah Law when it is clearly stated in the Hadith's and the Quran and when it is accepted by the majority of Islamic scholars as a tenant of Shariah law.
> 
> He didn't post videos of the hundreds of Islamic scholars explaining Shariah as taught by the Islamic schools because his brainless anti-Western sentiments doesn't allow him to criticize the Islamic religion for it's more extreme tenants.
> 
> He tried to this for the punishment for apostasy too and implied I was an islamophobe because I thwarted his pathetic attempt. He's like the opposite of JSJ, the former an extremist nut-hugger that does everything he can to excuse extremist actions/ideologies and the latter an Islamophobe that believes every aspect of Islam to be extreme.



He has done the same to me as well. He has claimed he isn't Muslim, but he's very close to being a radical for it for one that isn't.


----------



## Mael (Oct 23, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> He has done the same to me as well. He has claimed he isn't Muslim, but he's very close to being a radical for it for one that isn't.



Nah see the thing is in his misguided attempts to appear erudite it's more just simple Shia apologism.  Notice how he really bends over for the likes of Iran but will hate any Muslim US ally, especially the Sunni nations.  Also, as an addition, if it's something like Mohammed drawings he'll fully bend over for Islam while claiming to enjoy the freedoms Western society offers.

On a side note, I remember Mider continuously asking him what European nation's he's from and he refuses to answer.


----------

